# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Bingo, délaissé "chasse"ok "tout" aspire à une vie de famille (65)

## lorette65

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Bingo
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 BINGO

Pucé 250269500558229 - Né septembre 2010
Encore un délaissé qui attend patiemment depuis des mois que quelqu'un pose son regard sur lui  :Frown: 
Il pèse 25 kg mais ce n'est que de l'amour  :: 
Voyez cette bouille hirsute et attachante ; offrez-lui un doux foyer!!

Très beau chien type griffon, Bingo est un chien très sympa: à la fois calme et affectueux, un poil timide lorsqu' il ne connaît pas, Bingo s' entend avec ses congénères mâles ou femelles il est aussi ok avec les chats. Offrez lui la douceur d' une vie en famille

Pour nous joindre : 

Par courrier : SPA 65 d'Azereix - Chenil-refuge - Chemin de Turan, 65380 Azereix 
Par téléphone : 05.62.32.80.80  Par mail : contacts@spa65.com 
contacts@spa65.com

----------


## lorette65

J'ai demandé des photos sur pied sirev ; normalement lundi  :Smile: 
Bingo n'a aucune chance par chez nous!!
Diffusion ++ SVP pour lui ; il est tellement gentil  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Taille d'un griffon bleu de gascogne ; 25 kg  :: 
Haut et pas épais  :Smile:

----------


## lorette65

^
Et voilà pour les photos du beau  :Smile:

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

déjà diff, la demande de SOS vient du site Diane et les délaissés de la St Hubert !

très beau ce loulou !!

----------


## lorette65

Bannière pour le joli Bingo!

----------


## tatmikina

```

[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/bingo-delaisse-chasse-ok-tout-aspire-une-vie-famille-65-a-83323/][img]http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/4561/bingokv.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## lorette65

Mon Bingo, personne ne te regarde  :Frown: 
Tu es pourtant d'une douceur extrême et tu n'oses rêver sans doute à ce quun Deux pattes t'offre un doux foyer!

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## lorette65

Bingo, gentil griffon vous attend avec bonhommie à la spa d'Azereix!
Il est OK "tout"  ::

----------


## lorette65

MOI? SA FRIMOUSSE ME FAIT FONDRE  ::

----------


## sirev59

j'ai relu toutes les pages mais je ne vois pas le montant des frais d'adoption

----------


## lorette65

150 euros pour les māles castrės; 110 euros mâles identifięs, vaccinęs, vemifugės.Coup de coeur sirev?

----------


## sirev59

oui j'avoue que sa bouille me plait beaucoup :: 

c'est la belle bleue de chinooka qui m'a fait aimer ces chiens

question supplémentaire : est il castré ??
je ne l'ai pas lu non plus lol

----------


## lorette65

Oui la belle de Chinook est top  :Smile:  
Je ne sais si Bingo est castré ; je ne pense pas mais c'est faisable avt adoption...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oops; mon avatar aussi est un bleu  ::

----------


## lorette65

Pour plus de renseignements (et photos éventuelles), il faut contacter directement le refuge. Merci pour lui  :Smile:

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=453217011433397&set=a.4459793021571  68.1073741826.100002353068061&type=1&theater
le chouchou de LORETTE 
Lorette, ta banniere SAMSAM !!! à la poubelle !! lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## lorette65

Pour mes fans  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Son FB : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...size=283%2C298

----------


## lorette65

Le refuge est plein à craquer ; Bingo se perd parmi les chiots, les petites races et les mignons, aoptés plus rapidement.
Personne ne pose son regard sur lui alors qu'il a tant d'amour à donner  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cette bouille n'est-elle pas à croquer?????????????

----------


## maruska

c'est tellement long la cage............... ::  ::  ::

----------


## morvan

Mouninox, j'ai eu le même problème : il faut en rester à des infos qui sont importantes pour faire adopter Bingo et pas de propos inutiles (explication de Rescue).      


> Le refuge est plein à craquer ; Bingo se perd parmi les chiots, les petites races et les mignons, aoptés plus rapidement. Personne ne pose son regard sur lui alors qu'il a tant d'amour à donner  - - - Mise à jour - - -  Cette bouille n'est-elle pas à croquer?????????????


      Quelle est la taille approximative de ce merveilleux griffon ? Il parait assez trapu en effet, mais de là à se perdre parmi les chiots et les petites races?   Un plus petit gabarit devrait être de nature à faciliter son adoption.

----------


## lorette65

Un peu plus petit que le griffon bleu pure race mais guère moins lourd...disons 25 kg! ICI, C'est pas tant le gabarit qui rebute mais la race ; le griffon est chien de chasse par chez nous, pas de canapé (sauf chez moi)!

----------


## lorette65

Il est diffusé sur "diane" et FB
http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t17...ht=spa+azereix ; lien FB je pense que c'est arden56 et vegan7

----------


## lorette65

"J'attends qu'on vienne me chercher"  :Frown:  ou qu'on téléphone pour m'adopter...

----------


## lorette65

:: Une place pour Bingo svp!!

----------


## lorette65

Mon chouchou griffonné pas à la mode attend désespérément!

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Vegane7

Repartagez sur FB pour lui : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...size=283%2C298

----------


## lorette65

Faites-moi une place dans votre coeur et au chaud svp  ::

----------


## lorette65

Bingo est "OK' chiens mâles et femelles et chats!!!!
Donnez lui une chance

----------


## maruska

Léo, mon Bingo à moi! Vous ne regretterez pas d'adopter "ces pâtes de chien", ils sont vraiment attachants et gentils et font d'excellents chiens de compagnie!

----------


## arden56

+ de 1400 partages qui eux sont aussi partagés...... c'est dingue !!!!! 

Possible d'autres photos SVP ?

----------


## lorette65

Ce sont les seules que j'ai arden mais faut pas rêver, on le transformera pas en Miss  :Smile: 
Faut le prendre tel qu'il est : gentil et câlin  ::

----------


## lorette65

BINGO l'oublié  :Frown: 
Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il ressemblait à une serpière ::  ::  ::  :: 
Ben moi msieurs, dames, si j'avais la maison et le budget extensibles, le Bingonou serait déjà au chaud....

----------


## arden56

RE 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## France34

Avant que les modos ne suppriment mon message(ça a été fait !), j'avoue que , moi aussi,  je trouve ce pauvre BINGO trés attirant  ; ceux qui trouvent qu'il ressemble  à une serpillère sont des idiots  :: !  Comme j'adore les griffons, je regrettte beaucoup de ne pas pouvoir l'adopter car je suis malade . Vite, une bonne famille pour BINGO !!! ::

----------


## Jade01

> *Avant que les modos ne suppriment mon message(ça a été fait !),* j'avoue que , moi aussi,  je trouve ce pauvre BINGO trés attirant  ; ceux qui trouvent qu'il ressemble  à une serpillère sont des idiots !  Comme j'adore les griffons, je regrettte beaucoup de ne pas pouvoir l'adopter car je suis malade . Vite, une bonne famille pour BINGO !!!


Effectivement, et nous continuerons à supprimer vos messages inutiles tant que vous vous obstinerez à les poster  ::  - je vous laisse donc prendre connaissance de ceci et je le supprimerai ensuite .

----------


## HAWKEYE

::  
Sans vouloir prendre parti, je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment si impertinent de dire sur un poste comme celui de Bingo que nous sommes plusieurs à le trouver réellement beau  :: , car si les gens ont pu faire des remarques contraires à Lorette sur ce si charmant loulou, ça peut avoir son effet de mettre en lumière le ressenti de celles qui diffusent pour le mettre en avant.

Je comprendrais si ce message est supprimé, pas de soucis, je voulais juste dire pourquoi moi aussi j'avais écris que je trouvais Bingo réellement beau, pas juste gentil etc. Dans certains cas s'extasier pour dire qu'un chien est beau ou comme ceci cela pollue le poste c'est vrai, je pensais simplement que sur celui-ci ces remarques avaient leur place à juste titre. Voilou. 
Bonne nuit les filles, espérons que demain soit rempli d'espoir pour Bingo!  ::

----------


## lorette65



----------


## MOUNINOX

Entièrement OK avec HAWKEYE dans tous les aspects de son ajout ! BINGO se languit toujours de sa famille d'amour pour la vie PARCE QUE il plait +++++ à des familles déjà pourvues à leur maximum (moi, par exemple  5 toutous + 1 FA)....  ET parce que les autres qui peuvent considérer un petit être sensible et abandonné comme une serpillère ne les sauveront jamais, même s'ils crèvent de solitude en +.... du reste .....

VENEZ    VOIR   le regard de ce petit BINGO, son attitude etc.... n'invitent-ils pas aux câlins, aux jeux, à l'affection protectrice ?????

----------


## maruska

Donnez-lui sa chance à cette boule d' :: ! ::  ::

----------


## lorette65

> Entièrement OK avec HAWKEYE dans tous les aspects de son ajout ! BINGO se languit toujours de sa famille d'amour pour la vie PARCE QUE il plait +++++ à des familles déjà pourvues à leur maximum (moi, par exemple  5 toutous + 1 FA)....  ET parce que les autres qui peuvent considérer un petit être sensible et abandonné comme une serpillère ne les sauveront jamais, même s'ils crèvent de solitude en +.... du reste .....
> 
> VENEZ    VOIR   le regard de ce petit BINGO, son attitude etc.... n'invitent-ils pas aux câlins, aux jeux, à l'affection protectrice ?????


Que quelqu'un puisse te lire et t'entendre  ::

----------


## lorette65

Bingonou attend toujours  :Frown:

----------


## lorette65

Qui viendra me chercher ou téléphonera pour dire qu'il/elle m'adopte?

----------


## lorette65

OK chats, chiens et enfants : une bouille à faire fondre et un caractère en oR!!!!

----------


## lorette65

Venez me sortir de là

----------


## luminette

Voici une petite vidéo pour aider Bingo :

----------


## lorette65

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=CWTyLssh_lk

----------


## MOUNINOX

Petit BINGO, tu ES un top model OUIIII  !!!!  Tout jolis tes poils grisés, et tes longues zzoreilles, signe de grande douceur, d'immense complicité : car tu entends TOUT, et ressent TOUT à 100 % petit BINGO .....  Tu es jeune encore, mais plus trop non plus, et tes meilleures et vertes années, tu les as vécues en refuge, avec plllllein   d'autres copains ; tu les aimes bien, oui, les cop's car tu aimes tout le monde !!
Mais tu VEUX ++++++++++++++ surtout   AIMER     T A    famille-pour-la-vie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lorette65

Bingo le poilu hirsute vous attend à la spa d'Azereix  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

Rien de mieux encore pour petit BINGO !!!  Un si beau et bon toutou pourtant ..... nom de nom......   Si tendre, si convivial.....

----------


## lorette65

Désespérant ce post ; tellement de fans et si peu de prétendants à l'adoption  :Frown: 
Normal en même temps ; tous les fans de longues oreilles affichent complet (comme moi)!

----------


## lorette65

J'ai repris ta bannière mon bingonou chéri ; le longues oreilles du 79 étant adopté (Grégoire) ; nous allons nous acharner pour toi  ::

----------


## maruska

JE SUIS UN GROS TENDRE AVEC INFINIMENT D AMOUR A VOUS DONNER! La vie est dure en refuge et c'est si long! SVP VENEZ M ADOPTER, NE M ABANDONNEZ PAS DANS MON BOX! JE VOUS ATTENDS DESESPEREMENT!  ::  ::

----------


## lorette65

Bingo a fait craquer quelqu'un mais les conditions d'accueil ne correspondent pas pour lui  :Frown: 
Il est craintif et il lui faut un environnement adapté (espaces verts notamment)

----------


## lorence

Flûte alors..!

----------


## maruska

::

----------


## lorette65

Toujours au refuge  :Frown: 
Quelqu'un pour lui svp ; ce n'est pas possible qu'il passe sa journée en cage   ::

----------


## lorette65

Il est peureux mais il est doux!!!!
Une maison avec jardin à la campagne pour lui ; ça doit bien exister ; non?  ::

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


re

----------


## MOUNINOX

Oui... les journées en cage.... et les nuits aussi  !!!! BINGO préfère SA famille et son doux PANIER, avec qq cop's pour jouer et se balader au jardin et dans la campagne.... et des câlins +++++++ Il sait les rendre, même !!!!  BINGO, les adOOOOOOOre les câlinous .....
VITE POUR BINGO, plus tout jeune..... l'en a marre d'attendreeeee..............

----------


## lorette65

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
pauvre Bingonou

----------


## maruska

et toi adorable Bingo à quand ton tour de quitter ta cage?  ::  ::

----------


## carotte51

> Il est peureux mais il est doux!!!!
> Une maison avec jardin à la campagne pour lui ; ça doit bien exister ; non?


Ben oui, à la maison... malheureusement pour l'instant je n'ai pas le tps à consacrer à un nouveau loulou depuis que je suis maman de 2 enfants, mais c'est prévu, dès que le petit dernier me demandera moins d'attention, un grandes'oreilles rejoindra notre famille( quand on a gouté au griffon, on ne peut plus s'en passer!! et ca me manque...).

Mais vu que d'ici là, Bingo aura trouvé SA famille, ben on accueillera un autre grandes'oreilles :-)

J'en reviens pas ,depuis le tps que j'ai sa bannière dans ma signature, le beau Bingo est tjs là :-(...

----------


## MOUNINOX

quand on a gouté au griffon, on ne peut plus s'en passer!! et ca me manque...).

Quand on a gouté au griffon, on ne peut plus s'en passer !! et on est "en manque" !!!!   VRAI ++++   VITE pour tit BINGO !!!!!!!!

----------


## lorette65

Bingo est-il condamné à rester en box?

----------


## fredon21

::  ::  Quand je pense à lui et a Belin,j'ai le cœur brisé de ne rien pouvoir faire ::  ::

----------


## lorette65

+1 fredon
Pourtant, c'est pas l'envie qui manque d'aller les chercher...
mais comme tous ici, j'affiche complet  :Frown:

----------


## maruska

.
moi aussi je désespère de voir qu'ils n'intéressent personne!!

----------


## MOUNINOX

Petit BINGO tj là alors...........    Mais c'est vraiment trop c...   de se priver de tels trésors qui eux sont en demande ++++   Triste.........

----------


## lorette65

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## lorette65

Espérons que toutes ces nouvelles photos lui portent chance  :: 

Sans rire!!!!
Ce chien est une merveille!!!!!!!!!!!
Et OK "tout"  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

quel beau pépère! Qui va enfin le voir!!!

----------


## poppo

Je transmets les photos pour la vidéo Lorette  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

Aujourd’hui à 8h28 AM  






Petit BINGO est une merveille!!!!!!!!!!!
Et OK "tout"  !!!!     un concentré DU toutou qu'on aspire à avoir comme compagnon 4-pattes !!!




Un look + le caractère + l'ENVIE   E N O R M E  d'avoir "son humain à lui" pour lui rendre câlins, affection, attention, etccccccccccccccccccccccc.........................  ..

VITE ....  petit BINGO ne pourra attendre encore des décennies...............






----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## maruska

Trop beau ce longues oreilles!! SVP c'est mon tour, j'ai tant attendu, ne m'oubliez pas!

----------


## morvan

Merci pour les photos.
Dans le griffon tout est bon... Allez, allez pour Bingo !!! ::  On y  croit, on en veut !




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R43r4NSHSu8

à diffuser sans modération.

----------


## poppo

Merci Morvan , c'est TOP !!  ::  Cela va lui porter chance a ce beau petit gars , j'en suis certaine!
 ::

----------


## arden56

Oui c'est top ++++ mais triste ! ca fait mal !! pauvre lou !!! espérons +++

----------


## lorette65

Allez Bingo ; on y croit  :: 
Merci morvan  :Smile:

----------


## MOUNINOX

mErci MORVAN !! ta vidéo est EXTRA : TOUT y est dit avec sensibilité et justesse !!!!    Comment résister alors encore à l'ADOPTION d'un tel trésor qu'est petit BINGO ???  
Souvent, dans la rubrique "griffon", sont rangés tous les croisements "indéfinissables"... 
Mais tit BINGO est un griffon "vendéen" je crois non ??  vrai de vrai.....
En tout cas, IL n'est pas n'importe QUI !!!   Il est OK  tout !!!    BINGO   VOUS   VEUT  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

V O T E Z     pour    tit   BINGO  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maruska

merci Morvan pour "ce gros lou " plein de qualités et de douceur! c'est très émouvant cette vidéo! Il est plus que temps pour lui que quelqu'un lui ouvre la cage! ::  ::  ::

----------


## morvan

Contente (je dirais contentes car j'ai une pote très douée lol) que la vidéo de Bingo vous plaise et surtout j'espère qu'elle sera vue pour lui donner plus de chances d'être enfin adopté.

Mouninox, Bingo est un  ("type" pour répondre à la loi ) griffon bleu de Gascogne . Ce sont des boules de douceur, des concentrés d'amour ! 

*Un griffon ? .... oui mais un Gascon !
Le gros lot ?... c'est Bingo !*

----------


## lorette65

Oui, "type" car pas "pur" je pense...Trop court sur pattes  :Smile: 
Mais les qualités et le caractère en or y sont  :: 
Et le principal : cette bouille à bisous aussi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## plumes poils

Si tout va bien ce loulou va traverser presque toute la France pour venir nous rejoindre . Mais rien n' est encore fait

----------


## fredon21

Waouhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,alors je croise tout ce que je peux ::

----------


## maruska

mais quelle nouvelle! Je croise tout etj'espèreeeeeeee!  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

Le gros lot ?... Il l'aurait ENFINNNNNN   décroché, le tit  Bingo ?????      On croiseeeeee ++++++++   YOUPEE............

----------


## lorence

Pourvu que ça marche !

----------


## lorette65

Reçu aucune information du refuge...
Vous êtes située sur quel département plumes poils?

----------


## plumes poils

Je suis du 02 , et je suis en contact avec Maryse , c 'est la bénévole qui s 'occupe de Bingo . Nous habitons la campagne avec des loulous chiens chats et un âne ... Je suis famille d 'accueil , mais là ce sera vu la distance une adoption . Il sera si ça marche avec une copine griffon qui a été trauma  et ne l'est plus . Tout une bande de loulous faisant des parties dans le parc (3800 m) entouré . Je veux juste être sure avant son départ que notre Bingo soit vraiment ok chats car il y a des félins à la maison qui aillant eux aussi déjà vécu  l' enfer ont le droit à une pleine quiétude dans la famille que nous formons . J 'ai toute les tailles de loulous à la maison c' est pourquoi je me dois d 'être vigilante afin que tout se passe bien pour tout mes poilus . Bingo est né l' année des F il s 'appellera FIRST Nouvelle vie nouvelle identité pour un nouveau départ vers l' amour et la liberté ...

----------


## MOUNINOX

FIRST et réellement Le PREMIER dans SA famille, sera bien mieux ++++++ que BINGO et des années avant de gagner le gros lot !!!!!

Merci PLUME ET POILS d'avoir craqué sur cet amour.... qu'on espère aussi cool avec les chats !!! vivement la vérif, probablement positive !!
Vivement des nouvelles dès qu'il sera parmi ta famille de cop's sympas.............

----------


## lorette65

Vous pouvez enlever vos bannières mesdames!!
Bingo est réservé

----------


## Galantine

yes !!
 :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Daysie433

> Bingo est réservé


*
comme ces trois mots sont doux à lire........ brave Bingo va enfin connaître une belle vie 
bonne route petit loup et beaucoup de bonheur à toi et tes adoptants*  ::

----------


## poppo



----------


## breton67



----------


## MOUNINOX

Idem ++++++++++++++++   YOUPEEEEEEEE ...............   Tit BINGO : bonne et douce longue route à toi dans TA famille tellement attendue ..................................................  .  re-YOUPEEEEE (j'enrage de ne savoir pas comment mes smileys se sont supprimés !!!!)

----------


## morvan

Bon vent petit Bingo et plein de bonheur pour toi et tes adoptants !

----------


## MOUNINOX

On en veut toujours plusssss pour tit BINGO :  Vivement des nouvelles dès qu'il sera parmi ta famille de cop's sympas............. !!!!!!!!!

----------


## plumes poils

Bonjour à tous , et merci pour le soutien que vous apportez à votre protégé Bingo futur First .
Le jeune homme aux dernières nouvelles a rdv pour être castré mercredi . Je me permets de faire un appel pour son co-voiturage , car il faudra qu'il remonte le plus vite possible ensuite chez nous afin de poser enfin ses "patounnes" Merci par avance à tous si vous avez des pistes .

----------


## arden56

mais là ...  c'est moins simple !!! non ?



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## arden56

ca beug

----------


## lorette65

Je squatte mon post pour mettre Rex en Ã©vidence.
MÃªme refuge que Spirou, Belin et Bingo.
Ce chien est un crÃ¨ve cÂur et son histoire me touche tant.
Rex, type BA cherche maÃ®tre connaisseur et patient (65)
Toutes diffusions bienvenue

Merci pour lui  ::

----------


## plumes poils

Bonjour à tous , et merci pour le soutien que vous apportez à votre protégé Bingo futur First .
Le jeune homme aux dernières nouvelles a rdv pour être castré mercredi . Je me permets de faire un appel pour son co-voiturage , car il faudra qu'il remonte le plus vite possible ensuite chez nous afin de poser enfin ses "patounnes" Merci par avance à tous si vous avez des pistes .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nous sommes du 02 Aisne , mais à 7 km du 51 Marne et 30 mn de Reims , donc pas de soucis si il y a une possibilité 51

----------


## luminette

C'est formidable ! Ravie pour lui : enfin libre.  ::

----------


## maruska

SAPRISTI!! je lis et je relis... je ne rêve pas! Enfin Bingo a trouvé sa famille!! c'est extra! (cliquer sur l'image)j'espère on aura des nouvelles Plumes poils. Il nous tient tant à coeur ce gros au coeur tendre!

----------


## France34

Trés contente pour BINGO : longue et bonne vie à lui et merci à sa famille adoptive ! ::

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Bordeaux paris

----------


## lorette65

Bordeaux/Paris, c'est jouable!
Parfois, Maryse fait premier tronçon elle-même...

----------


## CaroNath18

Proposition sur forum rescue
A/R PARIS / BORDEAUX par A10 - 
Aller le 06/06/2014
Retour le 09 ou le 15/06

Source et contact http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...2014-a-115355/


Proposition de Cindy Doudidou 
Bordeaux <----> Paris A/R les 04 et 06 Juillet

----------


## lorette65

Mais Bingo sera t-il remis de son opération?

----------


## MALIN

c'est merveilleux.. Tu sais laure les loulous se remettent dès le lendemain d'une castration....

----------


## MOUNINOX

Pour tit BINGO et son FIRST grand voyage vers le BONHEUR.....  serais dispo POITIERS-TOURS-ORLEANS.....  !!!! sauf WE !!!

----------


## lorette65

Demain, c'est le "grand jour" pour Bingo ; un micro mauvais moment à passer avant le départ vers la liberté et le bonheur  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

> Pour tit BINGO et son FIRST grand voyage vers le BONHEUR..... 
> 
>  serais dispo POITIERS-TOURS-ORLEANS.....  !!!! sauf WE !!!


       Voyage bouclé ??

On pense à toi tit BINGO, dans les vap' de la clinique.... mais après : les délices de TA famille à TOI !!!

----------


## fredon21

Des petites news du beau Bingo ?

----------


## HAWKEYE

Très très heureuse pour Bingo/FIRST, même un peu émue d'apprendre la nouvelle

Je guetterai avec impatience les prochaines nouvelles et les photos à venir dans sa famille.

----------


## arden56

co voit ....... rien du tout !!!

----------


## arden56

http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...9-juin-115285/

----------


## lorette65

J'ai transmis  :Smile:

----------


## MOUNINOX

> Pour tit BINGO et son FIRST grand voyage vers le BONHEUR.....  serais dispo POITIERS-TOURS-ORLEANS.....  !!!! sauf WE !!!


Ma proposition (incomplète certes, et imparfaite...) tient toujours !!!!!!

----------


## fredon21

Trouvez un co-trainage ou un co-voiturage pour Bingo et je paie tous les frais !
Par contre je serai absente du 14-06 au 26-06 mais vous pouvez toujours me contacter par mail ( enfin ,je veux dire par mp) et je ferai le necessaire !
Vite ,pour que Bingo rejoigne ses adoptants!
Comment va-t-il après sa castration?

----------


## lorette65

Covoiturage était été trouvé pour le 15 mais adoptante n'est pas disponible..
Poursuivons recherche en sachant que jour privilégié est le dimanche...

----------


## fredon21

Lorette si vous trouvez un co -voiturage ou co-trainage ,je le prends en charge,je paie tous les frais.
Simplement vous me mp car je serai absente!

----------


## arden56

Normalement co voit ok ! juste billet du loulou à payer !!! a confirmer !!!! ainsi que la date (le 12 juin)

----------


## fredon21

Pas de problème,Merci de me MP pour me donner toutes les coordonnées.
Merci ARDEN

----------


## lorette65

arden Maryse pas au courant...
Me demande : 
infos sur les horaires départ et retour stp ?
Elle voit avec l'adoptante si jour convient...
Tu peux m'appeler demain si tu veux.
Bise

----------


## lorette65

Avec tout ça, j'ai oublié de dire que la castration du ptit père s'est bien déroulée  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

fredon, je vous dirai "le montant" quand j'aurai plus d'infos...
Merci pour lui!!!!!
Me tarde que ce mignon soit au chaud chez plumes poils  :: 
Comme vous toutes je supppose

----------


## arden56

A CONFIRMER !!!! Ce n'est pas encore confirmé !!!! Amélia descend chercher le loulou et le remonte ! 

Je récap :  MANQUE : BORDEAUX -----------------   AZEREIX pour le 12 ou 13 



Amelia Araujo
 
Départ 7h28 de Paris Montparnasse
Arrivée 10h38 Bordeaux St Jean 
re départ à 11h 18 avec le loulou
arrivée Paris Montparnasse 14h45


Après plus rien.... mais on cherche, nous attendions la confirmation de Amélia.

----------


## fredon21

Arden ,je vous ai mis un mp car j'ai un problème de connection avec rescue pour les mp cela marche une fois sur deux !
Contactez moi par SMS en me donnant les coordonées D'Amalia car je ne la connais pas (quand tout sera au point évidemment!) je m'en vais le 14/06 mais je suis en France et je ferais le necessaire  pour BINGO!
Vous pouvez tout de même essayer les MP,on ne sait jamais!

----------


## lorette65

arden, tu veux dire qu'il manque le Tarbes (Azereix)/Bordeaux??
Je transmets horaires à Maryse

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je lui dit que "à confirmer"...

----------


## lorette65

C'est OK pour Maryse, elle l'amènera à Bordeaux...
Elle attend confirmation de Amélie (si ça se fait, merci de me transmettre son téléphone que je puisse le donner à Maryse)

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Oh BINGO, j'ai tant pensé à toi pour que tu trouves enfin une famille, ,merci à TOUS;
Bonne route vers le bonheur petit loup. ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

J'ai pas vu de covoiturage pour Paris-Maisy ?
Avez vous trouvé?

----------


## arden56

Amelia Araujo C'est ça!
Départ le 12!




CONFIRMATION OK !!!!!! si tout est bon pour vous...

j'attends le tel de Amélia,

Frédon, nous nous connaissons, et vous avez toute notre confiance, pas de souci ! dès que nous avons les infos, je vous les envoie par MP !

----------


## fredon21

Super! ::

----------


## lorette65

Dès que j'ai le numéro, je le donne à Maryse qu'elle puisse la contacter.

----------


## lorette65

Numéro d'Amélie Transmis à Maryse.
Il faudra attendre lundi pour l'appeler...

----------


## arden56

MANQUE *pour le 12 ou 13 : BORDEAUX -------------  AZEREIX* (tu confirmes Lorette, le départ est ok ?)

Amelia Araujo
-  Départ 7h28 de Paris Montparnasse
- Arrivée 10h38 Bordeaux St Jean
- re départ à 11h 18 avec le loulou
- arrivée Paris Montparnasse 14h45
*

manque pour le 12 ou 13 juin : 
- la récupération à 14h45 à Paris Montparnasse
- le co voit Paris Montparnasse -----------  Maisy*

----------


## fredon21

Mais il n'est pas du tout  bouclé ce co-trainage.....manque quand même de grosses portions ,c'est pas gagné!!!!

----------


## arden56

Fredon ça arrive !!  ::   je ne suis pas la seule à être pessimiste lol !!!! 


Je cite Michele Amie de notre Ray :  je peux récupérer le loulou à Montparnasse et faire environ la moitié du chemin jusqu'à Maizy. ... 

Manque  X -------- Maisy !

En attente de Plume poils, qui doit s'arranger avec Michèle ....

CO VOIT LE 12 JUIN ! 

Ok pour toi Lorette ? Et que manque t'il en téléphone ?

----------


## fredon21

Arden tu es formidable  ::  mais quand j'ai lu ton précédent poste j'ai eu une ENORME bouffée de stress, à tort j'avoue,Quel boulot  tu fais ! ::

----------


## lorette65

Maryse me dit que ça n'ira pas en semaine...Désolée !(

----------


## lorette65

C'est plumes poils qui ne peut faire le tronçon de Paris à chez elle (250 km)...
J'attends confirmation mais je pense que Maryse ira porter elle-même le loulou en train...
Affaire à suivre...

----------


## lorette65

Confirmation : Maryse fera elle-même trajet en train pour que Bingo vole vers le bonheur  :: 
Il lui reste à voir avec plumes poils à quelle date...
Nous pouvons donc arrêter recherches de covoiturage.
Merci à tous pour vos partages et diffusions  :: 
Dès que j'ai le montant des frais engagés, je te dirai fredon ; merci pour Bingo  :Smile:

----------


## arden56

Zut je ne pige plus !!!


Il manquait "juste" le co voit du refuge ________ au train pour bordeaux pour le donner à Amélia !

tout est callé et les horaires train conviennent à tous....





Amelia Araujo
-  Départ 7h28 de Paris Montparnasse et 
- Arrivée 10h38 Bordeaux St Jean
RECUPERATION DU LOULOU
- re départ à 11h 18 avec le loulou
- arrivée Paris Montparnasse 14h45

- 14H45 loulou récupéré par Michèle  à la  gare Montparnasse  _________ pour Chateau Thierry
- Loulou récupéré par Plume poils à Chateau Thierry ___________  pour maison Plume Poils !





MANQUE *pour le 12  : BORDEAUX -------------  AZEREIX* 

je pensais ce morceau ok mais si besoin on lance cette partie du co voit .... (mais dites le vite SVP)
*via A65  2 h 15 min*

250 kms
2 h 10 min sans circulation
Cet itinéraire comprend des péages.

----------


## lorette65

::  je ne comprends plus rien...
Comme dit, ce n'était pas premier tronçon qui bloquait mais le morceau que devait faire plumes poils...

----------


## arden56

Nous tout est OK !!! de Bordeaux à Maison plume poils !


Si qq'un amène le loulou à Bordeaux, c'est bon !!! (enfin c'était ça hier !)

----------


## lorette65

Départ de Bordeaux à 11h 18 ; c'est bien ça arden??
Maryse me demande par mail...

----------


## lorette65

Maryse va trouver le Tarbes/bordeaux ; juste me dire svt si départ le 12 (et pas le 13) de Bordeaux à 11h18.
Merci beaucoup

----------


## lorette65

Message de Maryse : "si départ vers Bordeaux le 12 à 11h18, c'est OK elle va s'arranger  :Smile: "
arden, peux-tu lui donner les coordonnées de Amélie stp ; qu'elles puissent voir ensemble...
Merci  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

ARden, merci de donner mon téléphone à PLumes Poils pour Rdv vers CHateau Thierry  avec BIngo.
Allez mon tout beau, encore quelques jours de patience.... ::

----------


## arden56

TOUT est donné de part et d'autres, et Maryse a toutes les infos, les tels aussi.

et le recap !

Normalement chacune à le tel de la pers qui précède et de celle qui suit !

----------


## lorette65

Merci beaucoup arden de tout avoir centralisé  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

... et pendant ce temps là, petit BINGO récupère de sa petite intervention !!! En pleine forme pour goûter aux joies touristiques puis de son cocon familial douillet..............     dont nous aurons, je l'espère, des nouvelles............ Bonne route aux heureuses co-traineuses.....

----------


## lorette65

fredon, je vous envoie sms

----------


## plumes poils

Bonjour à toutes , encore merci pour votre aide concernant le co-voit du loulou .
Normalement tout et ok reste juste le tronçon Château- Thierry à  Maizy  que nous mettons au point Tendresse et moi car vu les horaires , pas facile de concilier les sorties enfants et trajet aux bonnes heures . Mais je crois que l' on tien le bon bout . Je vais enfin pouvoir toucher ce doudou pour de vrai . Il va faire connaissance avec ma petite bande et découvrir le parc où il pourra jouer et la maison où se reposer . First et un beau nom , mes enfants préfèrent Furbby comme la pluche hirsute et bavarde du même nom .. . Bon First c 'est classe quand pensez vous ? vous tous qui avez eu tellement de gentillesse pour la contribution à sa nouvelle vie ...

----------


## maruska

je vote pour First! (il a tellement été le dernier niveau adoption) :: cela va enfin changer pour lui!

----------


## poppo

J'avoue que j'aime bien Furby.....il a la même bouille sympa et hirsute que cette  peluche... :: mais First est jolie aussi....

----------


## Abricotine

Que je suis contente pour toi petit First. Ta bouille ressemble tant à celle de ma Corie disparue depuis si peu de temps. Tu vas rencontrer sa marraine, Mimi Tendresse . Plein de bonheur mon grand, tu as été si patient et tu es si beau.

----------


## fredon21

Oui quel bonheur,Merci plumes poils ,prenez bien soin de lui,il le mérite ::

----------


## anniec

Quelle joie pour le petit Bingo  ::

----------


## fredon21

Demain ,c'est le grand jour pour toi mon petit Bingo,on pensera très fort à toi ,soit sage mon loulou! :: 
Un grand merci à toutes les filles,co-traineuses ,co-voitureuses ::  etc.....
On attend des nouvelles avec impatience!

----------


## maruska

c'est donc demain qu'ils part avec son copain Spirou pour l'Allemagne?

----------


## lorette65

Si tu parles de Belin , il est déjà parti avec Spirou du refuge pour le 83 (transit pension avant adoption en Allemagne)
Mais là, tu est sur le post de Bingo  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les tracasseries grève sncf ; Le train de 11heures 18 est maintenu :-) , (c'est celui de 09h23 qui est 
annulé)

----------


## maruska

:: pardon, j'ai fait un transfert sur le nom!! Bonne route brave Bingo!!

----------


## lorette65

Pas bon ça maruska, les "transferts"  :: 
Bisous

Covoiturage Bingo de ce jour annulé ; cause grève me dit-on....

----------


## maruska

::

----------


## Daysie433

*mince ces fichues grêves ennuient vraiment beaucoup de monde, courage Bingo ça va venir bientôt*  ::

----------


## plumes poils

Là je ne vous dis même pas notre déception ! Marre de cette France qui va mal et entraîne les personnes de bonnes volonté ainsi que les pauvres loulous dans ses tourments . Il faut tout recommencer tout ça pour des accords  ,et cette SNCF qui n' arrête pas de prendre les usagers en otages . Je suis plus que déçue , je suis triste pour mon doux First qui attend depuis si longtemps . Sa famille car il en a une maintenant pense bien à lui . Mille bisous mon poilu  ::

----------


## fredon21

> Là je ne vous dis même pas notre déception ! Marre de cette France qui va mal et entraîne les personnes de bonnes volonté ainsi que les pauvres loulous dans ses tourments . Il faut tout recommencer tout ça pour des accords  ,et cette SNCF qui n' arrête pas de prendre les usagers en otages . Je suis plus que déçue , je suis triste pour mon doux First qui attend depuis si longtemps . Sa famille car il en a une maintenant pense bien à lui . Mille bisous mon poilu


Bon,allez on va essayer de positiver ,ce n'est que remis mais c'est vrai c'est inadmissible qu'une poignée de personnes(qui ont tout de même la sécurité de leur emploi) prennent en otage des milliers de gens) dans une France qui va mal,si mal...Bouygues licencie 1600 personnes....Messieurs vous êtes dans l'indécence la plus totale.

----------


## maruska

> Là je ne vous dis même pas notre déception ! Marre de cette France qui va mal et entraîne les personnes de bonnes volonté ainsi que les pauvres loulous dans ses tourments . Il faut tout recommencer tout ça pour des accords  ,et cette SNCF qui n' arrête pas de prendre les usagers en otages . Je suis plus que déçue , je suis triste pour mon doux First qui attend depuis si longtemps . Sa famille car il en a une maintenant pense bien à lui . Mille bisous mon poilu


Pour autant, je sens tant d'impatience et d'amour dans votre mail Plume poils que je suis hyper rassurée quant à l'accueil et à la vie qui attend notre gros poilu! ::

----------


## Abricotine

C'est remis vraiment ? Zut alors.

----------


## MOUNINOX

M.E.R.D.E.     et ZUT pour tit FIRST qui ne passe pas en premier dans les revendications  de ces "nantis" en mal d'améliorations perso toujours aux moments cruciaux bien sûr.........

Petit FIRST qui attend, ainsi que sa famille.... et ses co-traineuses qui.... trainent malgré elles.............

----------


## lorette65

Ce serait le 22 ; Maryse l'amènerait à Bordeaux.
Plumes Poils cherche depuis Montparnasse...

----------


## fredon21

> Ce serait le 22 ; Maryse l'amènerait à Bordeaux.
> Plumes Poils cherche depuis Montparnasse...


Amelia est toujours sur le coup ou non ?
Quoiqu'il en soit ,j'espère que tout va marcher cette fois  et que cette bande de "nantis" va arrêter d'e......toute la  France !
Lorette tiens moi au courant ,par mail ou SMS !
Patience mon beau ,le grand bonheur sera bientôt ton quotidien ::

----------


## Abricotine

Nous sommes déçus, c'est certain, surtout d'abord pour First et sa famille adoptive mais n'entrons pas dans une grosse polémique.
N'oublions pas qu'Amelia travaille chez ces "nantis" comme vous dites et qu'elle fait énormément de covoiturages pour sauver des tas de chiens et les mener vers leur famille. Je vous assure qu'elle en fait énormément et est toujours prête à aider. C'est une passionnée de sauvetages.

On peut peut-être trouver une solution avant. Moi je suis prête à aller le chercher sur Bordeaux si on peut l'y monter et le rapatrier sur Le Mans. J'ai l'habitude des covoiturages avec Mimi Tendresse. Voyez ça avec elle.
Il arrive en train ou en voiture à Bordeaux?

----------


## lorette65

Et bien ceux qui sont sur FB répondront mieux que moi  :: 
arden devrait pouvoir nous renseigner...Je lui envoie MP.
Je ne sais si voiture ou train pour le Tarbes/Bordeaux ; pourquoi abricotine?

----------


## fredon21

Je ne place pas Amelia dans cette catégorie du tout et je pense qu'elle le sait !
J'ai contribué aussi à l'organisation de ce co-trainage et co-voiturage ,à ma façon ,c'est certain ,mais cela n'est pas négligeable ,je pense !
Il n'y a aucune volonté de polémiquer ,il y a surtout une énorme déception  c'est tout simple !

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Ce serait le 22 ; Maryse l'amènerait à Bordeaux.
> Plumes Poils cherche depuis Montparnasse...


j'ai eu Plumes Poils au fil et je pense que nous allons vers une solution pour le 22.
Il faut savoir que le Loulou arriverait à Montparnasse vers 18h45 et que ce n'est pas un horaire facile pour tous.
On va y arriver. ::

----------


## fredon21

> j'ai eu Plumes Poils au fil et je pense que nous allons vers une solution pour le 22.
> Il faut savoir que le Loulou arriverait à Montparnasse vers 18h45 et que ce n'est pas un horaire facile pour tous.
> On va y arriver.


 ::  ::  Merci tendresse  ::

----------


## Abricotine

Désolée, je vais pas sur FB.
Tout simplement pour savoir ... si ça se faisait. Le lieu de rencontre n'est pas le même et c'est souvent plus facile sur un coin de route mais ça n'a pas d'importance à vrai dire. St Jean, je connais.

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Désolée, je vais pas sur FB.
> Tout simplement pour savoir ... si ça se faisait. Le lieu de rencontre n'est pas le même et c'est souvent plus facile sur un coin de route mais ça n'a pas d'importance à vrai dire. St Jean, je connais.


Coucou mon Abricotine, Le loulou remonte en voiture d'Azereix à Bordeaux puis prend le train jusqu'à Montparnasse, de la il faut le mener à côté de Reims ou habite Plumes Poils. On va y arriver!! c'est l'horaire tardive qui n'est pas facile, le 14H45 d'hier était plus gérable.
  On ne fait pas toujours ce qu'on veut. j'ai fait une proposition à PlumesPoils et j'attends sa réponse. ::

----------


## lorette65

Merci pour les infos Mimi  :Smile: 
C'est plus clair maintenant  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

Hé les filles ! loin de moi l'idée d'oublier l'implication constante d'AMELIA !!!! et merci pour les tarifs privilégiés du coup !!!
Le terme "nanti" n'est pas de moi hein... mais de je ne sais + quel gouvernement et époque !!!! C'est comme "les retraités = privilégiés"... formules tellement généralistes et sans nuances, qu'elles en sont inexactes !!!
Non le moche de l'histoire pour ceux qui ont le pouvoir de "bloquer"... c'est de le pratiquer au détriment des utilisateurs de tous.... poils !!! Mais comment ne pas profiter de cette aubaine ???

J'espère que tit FIRST aura un voiturage/trainage de FIRST classe vers SA famille....... qui bouillonne d'impatience......

----------


## lorette65

Je suis passée près de la spa tout à l'heure ; pas pu m"enpêcher de penser à ti Bingo qui ne sait pas encore que le bonheur l'attend  :: 
Patience mon pépère ; ça arrive  ::

----------


## arden56

ben non, ca n'arrivera pas !! 

j'ai relancé le co voit, la personne ne peut plus le faire !!!   

elle se serait blessée, un caillou la tondeuse....

----------


## morvan

Bonjour !
Je suis les péripéties de Bingo dans l'espoir qu'il pourra rapidement rejoindre sa famille. Je suis désolée d'apprendre que par suite de blessure, le co-voiturage serait mis en péril.
Je suppose qu'il s'agit du tronçon Azereix-Bordeaux. Je suis disposée à couvrir les frais d'un transporteur (à défaut de covoiturage de particulier). Il faudrait toutefois que l'organisation de ce trajet soit réalisée par les gens sur place.

Me contacter en MP pour suite voulue : Merci !

----------


## lorette65

Non morvan, il s'agit du tronçon Bordeaux/Paris...
Tronçon bien plus long et bien plus onéreux

----------


## lorette65

http://www.rescue-forum.com/proposit...i-juin-116458/
Cette proposition le 22...

----------


## Abricotine

On voit ça avec Mimi Tendresse. On va se débrouiller pour le monter en voiture sur le prochain WE. Je ferai Nantes /région bordelaise, puis le monterai jusque Le Mans (notre point de rencontre habituel) où Mimi le récupèrera pour le mener à son adoptante. J'espère de tout cœur que ça marche pour ce bonhomme.
Allez, on y croit.

----------


## lorette65

Merci les filles ; je croise pour Ti Bingo

----------


## arden56

Laurette MP
peut être la solution quand même !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Laurette MP pour un tel SVP !


Les filles bougent beaucoup... espérons !!! peut être la solution quand même !!!

----------


## morvan

Abricotine / Tendresse ? Super, ça ne peut que fonctionner ! ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Lorette si besoin d'une petite aide pour participer aux frais d'essence pour le co voiturage ou pour le billet de train, ça me ferait vraiment plaisir d'aider un peu BINGO, n'hésite pas à  me MP.

----------


## TENDRESSE

> On voit ça avec Mimi Tendresse. On va se débrouiller pour le monter en voiture sur le prochain WE. Je ferai Nantes /région bordelaise, puis le monterai jusque Le Mans (notre point de rencontre habituel) où Mimi le récupèrera pour le mener à son adoptante. J'espère de tout cur que ça marche pour ce bonhomme.
> Allez, on y croit.


TOut est dit. 
Merci ABricotine , reste à la personne du refuge  de trouver un AZereix/Bordeaux car samedi ils ont AG et elle ne peut pas faire le trajet.
MErci MOrvan pour ta généreuse proposition, comme ABricotine toujours présente pour les loulous en perdition. ::

----------


## lorette65

Merci oiseau Blanc, merci Morvan pour vos gentilles propositions.
Je rappelle que fredon 21 a déjà envoyé chèque à la spa pour couvrir frais du Tarbes/bordeaux (A/R) + billet du loulou.

----------


## morvan

Je reste présente.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

moi aussi  ::

----------


## poppo

Avec Mimi Tendresse et Chantal Abricotine  Bingo sera dans des bonnes mains, les meilleurs!! Et c'est sûre qu'il arrivera a bon port :: 

Donc il reste a trouver un Azereix BOD ? Arrivée a BOD vers quelle heure?


Merci Morvan, Bingo a de la chance de t'avoir aussi  :Smile:

----------


## lorette65

Merci mesdames  :Smile: 
J'essaye de faire "les comptes" rapidement et je vous dirai...

----------


## TENDRESSE

Je crois que nous pouvons toutes respirer ...
Covoit trouvé pour samedi. :: 

Allez mon BIngo encore 6 dodos. :: 

.

----------


## lorette65

Bon, cette fois, à moins d'un cataclysme!
 ::

----------


## Abricotine

Bon, alors Mimi tu me bigophones.

----------


## triniti33

mais c'est fantastique !!! j'arrive tard mais quelle nouvelle !! et cette solidarité autour de lui, ça fait chaud au coeur.

Bonne route Bingo, plein de bonheur dans ta nouvelle vie First et un grand merci à Plumes Poils.

----------


## MOUNINOX

La voiture... c'est encore ce qu'il y a de .... mieux !!!! (hélas ???)
On espère que cette fois, ce sera la bonne.... Je reste présente aussi pour toute aide, et répète ma proposition d'il y a 10 jours : POITIERS/ORLEANS en voiture.... mais il n'y avait eu AUCUNE réaction ..... 

Bon.... petit BINGO, presse toi d'arriver chez PLUMEPOILS, car moi, j'avais mis ta bannière à la poubelle.....  pour laisser la place aux photos de ta nouvelle (prochaine) vie...........

----------


## Abricotine

Covoiturage samedi.

----------


## Daysie433

> Je crois que nous pouvons toutes respirer ...
> Covoit trouvé pour samedi.
> 
> Allez mon BIngo encore 6 dodos.
> 
> .


*
Yess !!! génial pour le petit Bingo*  :: *
les filles merci de tout coeur*  :: 
*allez Bingo tu t'en vas bientôt vers le bonheur*  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

BINGO  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Abricotine

> *
> Yess !!! génial pour le petit Bingo* *
> les filles merci de tout coeur* 
> *allez Bingo tu t'en vas bientôt vers le bonheur*


C'est pas des filles, c'est des mamies ... Comme quoi   ::  ::

----------


## lorette65

Plus que trois fois dormir  ::

----------


## triniti33

::

----------


## Abricotine

Eh oui, croyez-vous qu'il compte sur ses papattes les dodos qui restent.

En tout cas, nous l'attendons de papattes fermes.
Je vous dis tout pour que vous puissiez le suivre en pensée.

RDV samedi à 11 h30 à Mirambeau et retour sur Nantes où il se dégourdira les pattounes avec des copains sympas qui vont croire que c'est leur Corie qui revient.
Ne vous inquiétez pas, la maison est adaptée aux accueils, nous avons l'habitude ... et l'habitude aussi des longues z'oreilles craintives.

Encore un dodo + resto ici et dimanche il reprend la route. 
Mimi le réceptionne vers 11 h et ensuite, fouette cocher vers sa famille. Dimanche soir, il sera *A SA MAISON*.

----------


## lorette65

Merci beaucoup pour Bingo  :: 
Nous allons pister nos montres et le suivre en pensées dans ses différentes étapes vers le bonheur  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

Et nous ferons des photos du ti cur .. ::

----------


## Abricotine

::  Si vous êtes sages

----------


## Daysie433

> C'est pas des filles, c'est des mamies ... Comme quoi


*Oui abricotine je sais bien d'ailleurs je connais mimi c'est elle qui m'a amené mon petit titi d'amour .... enfin même si nous sommes des mamies (moi aussi*  :: *)**  nous sommes encore des filles il me semble !!!!*  ::

----------


## lorette65

Serons toutes très sages  ::  ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

Bingo est bien arrivé ??????????

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je n'ai pas trop suivi ce sauvetage.....???? ::

----------


## lorence

Pas encore parti..

----------


## Abricotine

> Bingo est bien arrivé ??????????
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je n'ai pas trop suivi ce sauvetage.....????


Covoiturage samedi et dimanche, ma grande.
C'est Patrick qui fait Nantes/Mirambeau/Nantes (ça nous rappelle des souvenirs ...) et dimanche je fais Nantes / Le Mans où je retrouve Mimi qui fait la suite.
Bisous

----------


## MALIN

bravo mes choupettes....(abricotines et mimi sont des choupettes eh!oui!!!)

----------


## Abricotine

::  Une choupette qui a pris 1 an ce matin ... Rescue ne m'a pas ratée. Merci.

On fêtera ça avec notre Bingo. Repas amélioré.  Pourvu qu'il ne fasse pas  ::  dans la belle auto de Mimi  ::

----------


## MALIN

joyeux anniversaire ma chantal.................J'ai zappé.....Pardon....gros bisous

----------


## lorette65

Joyeux annivresaire  ::

----------


## Abricotine

2 dodos ...

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

BINGO  :: 

pour tous ceux qui l'ont aidé  ::

----------


## lorette65

Un dodo!!!
Le grand jour, c'est demain  ::

----------


## morvan

Dormez bien ! ::  et



demain et dimanche !

----------


## fredon21

Bonne route à tous et toutes! 
On attend les news.
Petit Bingo, tu vas vers le grand bonheur!

----------


## TENDRESSE

Allez Bingo, j'espère que ton petit baluchon est fait, tonton ABricotine est prêt pour aller te chercher.
Un dernier dodo et en route . ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

BINGO, j'étais sûre que tu allais être  adopté.
Bonne route , plein de bonheur dans tes yeux et de soleil sur ta truffe.  ::

----------


## Abricotine

J'ai laissé 2 messages à sa première covoitureuse. Elle devait nous appeler ce soir mais rien encore.
Il n'y a pas contre ordre, je pense qu'on le saurait et donc mon mari prend la route demain comme prévu.
On vous tient au courant.

----------


## Abricotine

Ca y est, c'est en route.

----------


## MOUNINOX

Bonne route, tit BINGO....  à bientôt les nouvelles.... et les photos.....   YOUPEEEEEEE

----------


## plumes poils

Voilà notre héro va enfin rejoindre sa famille grâce au  dévouement de certains d' entre vous 
Quoi de plus beau qu'une chaîne de solidarité lorsqu'il s 'agit de sauver un loulou et l' amener vers le bonheur . Bah ! Je ne parle pas bien le chien , quoique , mais je reviendrai vers vous afin de traduire ses vocalises canines quand le jeune homme voudra bien m' en faire part , qu'il aura posé ses patounnes et qu'il s 'éclatera avec ses camarades poilus .Mimi tendresse plus douée que moi vous mettra des photos et vidéos que je lui transmettrai par IPhone . Merci merci merci ...
La future maman 
Plumes Poils

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Vas Y BINGO, la route est à toi.
Trop contente, merci à tous. ::

----------


## Abricotine

Bingo est à la maison après un voyage sans encombres.

Tout d'abord Timide forcément, c'est qu'il a été accueilli par une mini meute enthousiaste...



Présentation d'usage, chacun voulant le flairer



Il est resté placide

Ma superbe bouille un peu dans l'expectative ... C'est qui ces gens qui me mitraillent  :: 


Gratouilles à mon covoitureur avec Arthus le cairnou 



Il s'est dégourdi les papattes dans le petit terrain avec un gros gros pissou puis la maison. On a fermé les écoutilles pour le laisser en liberté. Il a fait le tour, flairant de droite et gauche avec les copains.

Il a passé le déjeuner entre nous deux ... Ce regard incomparable des griffons gascons


et il a daigné accepter de l'escalope de poulet à la crème, même qu'il y prenait goût le coquin . :: 

Il se décontracte on peut voir qu'il est superbe, bien campé sur ses papattes et d'allure harmonieuse, ce qu'on ne voyait pas sur ses premières photos



Je viens d'aller le sortir en longe dans le grand terrain (on a 5000 m2) et il a apprécié. Arrosage de tous les arbres et gros KK pour ceux que ça intéresse ...

Quand tonton aura fini sa sieste, on reprendra des photos. Pour l'heure, il est derrière moi dans le bureau, affalé et serein, et sieste lui aussi avec les autres car où je suis, ils sont.

Vous dire notre émotion ... J'avoue avoir versé une larme  :: . On a l'impression de revoir notre Corie chérie en plus petit sauf que lui lève la papatte, ça fait tout bizarre.

Il est beau, très beau ce toutou et incroyablement gentil comme ceux de sa race et il mérite un grand bonheur. ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

Moi aussi j'ai la larme....
Que les photos sont magnifiques!! Avec ce regard de Bleus incomparable.
Me fait penser à FIgo de MOrvan, un autre de mes chouchous. :: 

SUis drôlement contente de te voir mon beau, ici tout est prêt pour demain.
Encore merci à tonton qui s'est levé bien tôt. ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Merci pour ces si jolies photos ; il est vraiment beau BINGO, si contente pour lui  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## morvan

Ohlàlà qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien de le voir (enfin) en route et bien parti ! ::  Déjà... la différence entre l'attitude de la première photo et de la dernière, c'est flagrant ! Ce chien va être magnifique lorsqu'il sera bien dans ses patounes d'ici quelques semaines ou mois ! ::  il va certainement avoir plus de poils. Il semble avoir le dos bien droit et n'être pas mal foutu sur ses petites pattes comme mon Figo d'amour. (Figo qui n'a pas de gros yeux ronds de marschien  ::  lol).

Je suis sous le charme !

Merci pour les covoiturages et l'hôtel / restaurant 5 étoiles. SUPER, SUPER, SUPER.

(Tendresse : si je l'avais adopté... tu viendrais 2 x plus souvent rendre visite à Figo et Bingo  :: )

----------


## poppo

Les photos....que dire....ce regard  ::  :: !! Oh que oui qu'il est dans un hôtel 5 étoiles avec plein de copains/copines et 2 2 pattes aux petits soins (  :: a tous) , profite mon grand! Je crois que décidemment après les BA je suis de plus en plus sous le charme de ces chiens a barbichette...

On attend la suite avec impatience!

----------


## fredon21

Quelles magnifiques photos, tu es si beau mon Bingo, j' y vais aussi de ma larme😍.😂
Merci pour lui, merci, merci, je suis si heureuse que ce sauvetage se soit concrétisé grâce à votre formidable volonté à tous 😚😚😚

----------


## Daysie433

*pas trop rassuré au début forcément mais déjà un peu plus à l'aise sur les autres photos
ce qu'il est beau notre Bingo national....ta nouvelle famille a gagné à la loterie en adoptant ce gros nounours rempli d'amour*  :: 
 ::  *longue et heureuse vie à toi et merci à tes adoptants*

----------


## lorette65

Et Bingonou chéri est enfin parti vers sa maison  :: 

Bon sang, Quel bonheur ces photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Quelle belle histoire que celle de Bingo (une de plus) et de toutes les personnes qui ont oeuvré pour lui  :: 
Tellement émue de le voir comme ça (et ce regard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Pas de doute, c'est bien un poulu grifonné  :: )
Grand à tous pour l'aide apportée

----------


## Abricotine

On se dégourdit les papattes à nouveau









Allez, je vais préparer les gamelles car c'est bientôt l'heure de l'insuline d'Arthus. On vous laisse. A demain pour la suite.

----------


## TENDRESSE

Je crois qu'il en faudrait pas beaucoup pour qu'il y ait "dognaping". ::

----------


## lorette65

Il va en voir du monde le ptit père en deux jours!
Et gâté comme ça, pas de doute, il va en redemander ; c'est certain  :Smile: 
plumes poils va avoir fort à faire  ::

----------


## triniti33

pfou !!! que d'émotions !!! pas de mots pour décrire la joie de savoir Bingo enfin en famille 

MERCI  ::

----------


## Galantine

Je ne vais pas faire dans l'originalité :  :: 
Merci pour les photos.

----------


## maruska

C'est vrai qu'il est très beau et qu'il va être très heureux notre Bingo chouchou! Pour un gros timide, les photos semblent le montrer déjà à l'aise et je pense qu'il ne mettra pas longtemps à apprécier sa nouvelle vie! "escalopes à la crème"...promenades dans le parc, copains, calins....

C'est très émouvant et la boite de kleenex n'était pas loin...Les années en box ont été longues et savoir qu'il a maintenant sa famille est un réel bonheur! Merci, merci pour lui

----------


## MOUNINOX

"ce qu'il est beau notre Bingo national....ta nouvelle famille a gagné à la loterie en adoptant ce gros nounours rempli d'amour 
 longue et heureuse vie à toi et merci à tes adoptants ++++ "
"C'est très émouvant et la boite de kleenex n'était pas loin...Les années en box ont été TROP longues et savoir qu'il a maintenant sa famille est un réel bonheur! Merci, merci pour lui "                ... infiniment....

----------


## HAWKEYE

> *pas trop rassuré au début forcément mais déjà un peu plus à l'aise sur les autres photos
> ce qu'il est beau notre Bingo national....ta nouvelle famille a gagné à la loterie en adoptant ce gros nounours rempli d'amour* 
>  *longue et heureuse vie à toi et merci à tes adoptants*



Tout pareil et très belles photos, Bingo est BEAU et a l'air très doux. 
Impatiente de voir la suite de l'aventure et les photos chez sa maman Plumes Poils qui l'attend, tu nous mettras aussi des photos dis hein pour nos ptites mirettes  ::

----------


## lorette65

Oh oui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Des photos dans sa famille  ::

----------


## Abricotine

Le beau Bingo


a repris la route ce matin, pas enthousiaste car ce matin il était tout gai, arpentant la maison. Mais quand il a vu la voiture se préparer et mettre sa laisse, grosse diarrhée de stress. Comprenait plus notre bonhomme.

Hier soir, il m'a rejointe tout seul sur le canapé et s'est lové contre moi. Il a passé ainsi toute la soirée.  Puis promenade où il a été cerné par nos 4 chats. Aucune réaction, le Chat Lom se frottant contre lui.
Nuit impeccable, sans aucun pipi ni KK. Grande promenade ce matin et il était ravi de rentrer dans la maison, bousculant les autres pour être le premier.

Aves Mimi, on s'est fait une mini bouffe comme d'hab.
Bingo au resto, à l'ombre en terrasse. Sage comme une image.



Bon sang, j'ai eu du mal à le quitter ce chien parfait.

Tu vas te poser définitivement, pour toujours mon grand.

Et des nouvelles, plein de nouvelles SVP.

----------


## morvan

> Bon sang, j'ai eu du mal à le quitter ce chien parfait.


Ohlàlà... c'est comme ça que je comprends que je ne suis pas du tout prête à être FA. :: 

Courage Abricotine.

----------


## lorette65

Pftt ; toujours dur dur  :: 
Mais je suis certaine que Bingonou va vite prendre ses marques chez sa môman  :: 
Merci à Abricotine et Mimi d'avoir fait la "rude" transition

----------


## maruska

tant d'années de refuge et cette adaptation si rapide ! "Hier soir, il m'a rejointe tout seul sur le canapé et s'est lové contre  moi. Il a passé ainsi toute la soirée.  Puis promenade où il a été cerné  par nos 4 chats. Aucune réaction, le Chat Lom se frottant contre lui.
Nuit impeccable, sans aucun pipi ni KK. Grande promenade ce matin et il  était ravi de rentrer dans la maison, bousculant les autres pour être le  premier.Bingo au resto, à l'ombre en terrasse. Sage comme une image.!!!

Et on prétend toujours que les chiens de chasse ne sont pas de bons chiens de compagnie!!!
Il est superbe et va faire bien des envieux!!!

----------


## lorette65

Les chasses sont de super compagnons  :: 
Et les griffons des petites merveilles  :Smile: 
Quel bonheur de penser à lui  et le savoir libre et heureux

----------


## TENDRESSE

Voila notre Bingonou a rejoint SA famille.
Toujours aussi calme et adorable en voiture, il a quand même fait 1200 kms en 2 jours le pauvre loulou.
Il a bien besoin de poser son sac le petit père, j'espère que tout se passera aussi bien chez Plumespoils que chez Abricotine.
C'est fou ce qu'il est attachant le bougre et j'ai bien "papouillé" ses grandes oreilles pendant le voyage.
Un gros pincement quand il est parti... :: 
Profite bien de ta nouvelle famille Bingonou .... ::

----------


## Daysie433

*pauvre petit Bingo ses yeux sont un peu effrayés, tant de changements pour lui en si peu de jours, t'inquiètes pas pépère tu vas enfin poser tes valises et être entouré d'amour*  ::   :: *bonne chance petit*

----------


## lorette65

Les griffons ont l'art de faire les yeux de merlans frits  :: 
Pas de panique, il va vite se faire à la meute et à sa nouvelle famille  :: 
Je peux changer le mignon de rubrique ; ENFIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Reste à nous mettre des ptites photos plumes, poils du loulou sur le canapé  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pfouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
18 pages quand même pour l'asticot!
Mais nous y sommes arrivées  :: 
Merci à toutes  ::

----------


## maruska

oh! l'oeil de Bingonou!!!! Il en a "plein sa casquette" des km! Mais le plus dur est passé! BONNE CHANCE AUPRES DE TA NOUVELLE FAMILLE!! joli griffon! Tu nous a tous (toutes) émues et on attend avec impatience les nouvelles et les photos!  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

j'adore trouver BINGO dans cette rubrique, plein de bonheur pour toi que ton chemin soit rempli de soleil. ::

----------


## lorette65

Pour que Bingo ne soit pas tout seul à trouver le bonheur ; pouvez-vous diffuser pour mon chouchou Rolly les filles?

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...y-59-a-117311/

Encore une perle cachée  ::  Mais il faut que je sois raisonnable...

----------


## fredon21

> Pour que Bingo ne soit pas tout seul à trouver le bonheur ; pouvez-vous diffuser pour mon chouchou Rolly les filles?
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...y-59-a-117311/
> 
> Encore une perle cachée  Mais il faut que je sois raisonnable...


Si émue de voir le "petit " Bingo
Allez mon petit pere,  tu as certainement du te poser au milieu de la meute de Plume et poils , prend tes marques et profite bien, soit sage, mais ça , a mon avis , chez toi c'est inné! 
Merci à tous, je suis vraiment émue!

----------


## lorette65

Je pense que j'ai oublié chose essentielle : une bonne série de grenouilles sauteuses pour fêter ça!!!

----------


## myri_bonnie

Heureusement que ce n'était pas ma Livia déjà malade au bout de 20 km. Il va vite récupérer et comprendre que cette fois ça y est, le bonheur est là  ::

----------


## plumes poils

Ah enfin ! Ouf que d' émotions . Le dimanche 22 06 2014 vers 15h30 Tendresse nous a fait rencontrer l' amour . Il a rencontré sa famille à deux pattes et quatre pattes après bien des longues années et des km pour y arriver . Il est un message d 'espoir pour plein de loulous qui attendent encore cet instant magique . Celui du toucher d' une caresse  celui de l'odeur qui deviendra familière de la vue de cette maison qui devient la sienne des bruits que l'on reconnaîtra et auxquels on répondra par des houafs houafs  et le goût des bonnes choses à manger . Oui tous les sens sont là  , réunis pour le super héros du jour . Continuons inlassablement de partager et d 'échanger pour que tous les laisser pour compte trouve enfin le bonheur d 'un doux foyer . Je vais donc laisser un peu de temps à notre doudou afin de prendre ses marques , et je reviendrai vers vous pour vous donner des nouvelles du loustic .Biz de sa part et de la notre à tous ceux qui aurons soutenu et contribuer à cette merveilleuse aventure "humano-canine" .

----------


## Abricotine

Bonne nuit petit Bingo. La maison semble toute vide, tu n'es plus là à te coller à moi. Que j'ai gros cœur mais tu vas être heureux comme tu le mérites.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas notre Corie qui vient de nous quitter après tant d'années d'un bonheur partagé



Corie à son arrivée chez nous



Corie et la joie de vivre retrouvée


Ces chiens sont de vrais chiens de famille, nous pouvons en témoigner. Ils sont doux, tendres, si confiants. Que du bonheur.
Adopter un tel toutou, c'est une expérience et un grand bonheur.

On te papouille Bingo avec de gros bisous entre tes belles oreilles et j'espère que comme Corie, tu lanceras bientôt ton aboiement si particulier, mi âne / mi barrissement d'éléphant pour ravir ta famille.

*PS: dis à ta maman que tu adores la vache qui rigole.*

----------


## maruska

Corie à son arrivée....ce n'est pas possible!Mon Dieu qu'elle était devenue belle! Que de bonheur elle a dû partager avec vous Abricotine! Pour en avoir un aussi, je confirme gentillesse, douceur, tendresse. Ces chiens sont épatants!

Je pense aussi à la douce Harmonie dans un refuge en Ardèche qui est en box depuis sa naissance et qui attend désespérement que quelqu'un lui donne sa chance enfin!

----------


## poppo

Pour avoir vu la belle Corie je comprend ta peine Abricotine....c'est vrai que Bingonou lui ressemble  :: 

Plumes poils, plein de bonheur pour l'arrivée de ce nouveau bébé magnifique  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## morvan

Je vous rejoins et souhaite que Bingo soit aussi généreux et aimant pour sa famille que mon doux Figo  :: . Ces griffons sont des amours sur pattes, c'est tout simplement indescriptible :: . 

Ils ont très certainement leur place dans nos vies, dans nos maisons, comme chiens de compagnie. Puissent-ils enfin trouver cette légitimité et quitter leurs chenils et enclos et par là-même les refuges et SPA.

C'est mon vœu le plus cher !

----------


## MALIN

Soit heureux beau Bingo....Grosses pensées à notre corinette....

----------


## MOUNINOX

Comme le dit MORVAN : "Je vous rejoins et souhaite que Bingo soit aussi généreux et aimant pour sa famille que mon doux Figo . Ces griffons sont des amours sur pattes, c'est tout simplement indescriptible. "    VRAI/VERIFIE ++++++++++++++++++
Quelle bouille, quel regard ce tit BINGO/FIRST...... Avec FIRST, que de rigolades en perspective... et de câlins ....    YOUPPPPEEEEE   ............

----------


## christinec

Je me souviens très bien de la belle Corie.....
Et cet adorable bouille d'amour de Bingo ! ce que je suis contente ! moi aussi je compte sur plumes poils pour des nouvelles et des photos.
Pleins de bisous à Bingo et longue vie à toi mon loulou

----------


## lorette65

Bingo s'est bien installé, plumes poils?

----------


## Abricotine

Des nouvelles de notre bébé? Il se décontracte et s'installe ?

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Comment va tit BINGO ?

----------


## fredon21

Oui,des nouvelles seraient les bienvenues pour ceux et celles qui ont donné de leur temps et de leur énergie pour amener Bingo un ou alias First à bon port. ...Merci

----------


## TENDRESSE

Pour rassurer ses amoureuses.....

J'ai eu un message de PLumesPoils: 
"BIngo était un peu inquiet à son arrivée mais depuis ce matin tout va bien, il s'est transformé en pot 
de glue à ma grande joie. C'est un amour de toutou. Je l'ai brossé. Je lui soulève l'oreille pour lui parler et je lui dit à quel point j'aime ses grandes noreilles et celui qui les porte. Il prend  un air du mec à l'écoute genre psy qui prend en compte le délire de sa cliente . 
Ah, la la trop top ce Loulou ."

Par contre il à peur des hommes, le mari de PLumesPoils a éternuer et il a eu très peur. :: 
PLumespoils va envoyer des photos, j'essaierai de les mettre...

----------


## Abricotine

Je peux vous assurer qu'il n'a pas peur des hommes car il venait de lui même se coller à Tonton Patrick pour se faire papouiller.
Par contre il sursaute ou panique aux bruits de claquements (l'éternuement  en fait partie), une porte, un balai, un couteau qui tombe ... etc ...

Attention aussi aux jeu des petits enfants avec un bâton levé. Ils n'y voient pas mal les petits, ils sont dans leur jeu, mais les toutous ont peur. Pour eux, c'est une attitude de dominance et ils n'ont nullement besoin de ça.

Ca va venir une fois qu'il aura intégré les bruits de la maison, ses us et coutumes, car il a beaucoup à apprendre de ce qui est quotidien dans une maison. Tout est nouveau pour lui.

Je suis contente que tout aille pour le mieux, je me languissais des nouvelles. Effectivement, ses longues oreilles nous manquent aussi. Ce qu'on a pu les tripatouiller ses magnifiques oreilles qui pèsent leur poids.

Bisous notre beau bébé.

----------


## lorette65

Merci pour les nouvelles du bébé  :Smile: 
J'ai une femelle X fauve de Bertagne qui a peur des bruits aussi ; balai, orage, éternuements, aspirateur etc...ça passe pour certains bruits ; pour d'autres, c'est plus difficile (orage notamment ou aspirateur)mais c'est pas très grave...On connait rarement le passé de nos chasses en sauvetage...
Tendresse, si difficultés pour mettre les photos, tu peux me les transférer par mail ; je les mettrai...

----------


## fredon21

Merci pour les nouvelles! 
Nous attendons les photos avec impatience!

----------


## tenzin35

Coucou Bingo, comment vas-tu?

----------


## lorette65

pas de nouvelles??

----------


## HAWKEYE

Oh làlà que je suis en retard!
Bingo, ta maman a l'air de parler de toi avec beaucoup beaucoup d'amour, j'espère que tout continue de se passer bien en pratique aussi, et que si on n'a pas de nouvelles, c'est qu'ils savourent dans leur cocon avec toi ces instants magiques où commence une nouvelle aventure de vie ensemble, les destins croisés  ::   Je suis très très heureuse pour BINGO/FIRST avant tout, mais également les gens qu'il a rendu heureux en entrant dans leur vie, j'espère sincèrement que tout se passe bien, pour lui et pour eux.

A bientôt pour 1 ou 2 pitites photos rassurantes  ::  Vis ta vie plein d'amour BEAU, très beau loulou 



_(PS: pour sa peur des bruits, cela me fait penser aux premières semaines de mon loulou (Tricky) à la maison, dès que mon compagnon parlait près de lui, il se plaquait à terre, et si moi-même je rigolais trop fort ou s'il y avait des bruits de marteau, de travaux ou autre, il se plaquait. Au fil des semaines, il a doucement commencer à ne plus avoir peur des voix trop fortes, ou des éclats de rires brusques ou des bruits de la télé, mais les bruits qui ressemblaient aux coups de fusil, ça il en a gardé la peur au ventre, je le voyais, mais restait détendu avec nous. A mon avis également comme quelqu'un l'a déjà dit, ce n'est peut-être pas autant la peur des hommes mais plutôt des bruits subits ou gestes rapides, objets/bâtons levés en l'air en effet, je vois tout à fait...ce n'est pas handicapant si ce n'est qu'au début il faut faire un peu attention à ce qu'il se sente en sécurité, puis les choses se détendent naturellement, avec l'aide de copain chien peut être aussi. Plein de bonheur à vous)_

----------


## Abricotine

Alors, notre bébé, comment vas-tu?
Le canapé est vide sans toi.

----------


## morvan



----------


## fredon21

J'ai envoyé un MP à Plumes poils et elle m'a répondu :: 
Donc tout va bien ,le loulou ne la lâche pas et prend bien ses marques,il aboie si un "intrus" ce présente donc c'est SON territoire .Tout va bien avec les autres animaux .
Il reste très craintif avec le mari de plume mais cela va s'arranger avec le temps!
Pour les photos,plume ne sait pas les mettre donc là c'est tendresse qui prendra le relais!
Je suis certaine que notre loulou est très heureux et profite bien !

----------


## lorette65

On attend Mimi de pied ferme alors  ::

----------


## TENDRESSE

Et moi j'attends les photos....je n'ose pas trop demander!! ::

----------


## Galantine

Suggère-lui de venir voir combien ses fans pensent à lui.

----------


## Abricotine

Ca c'est vrai. Moi, j'aimerais bien le voir après l'avoir eu à la maison et je vous en ai mis des photos du beau Bingo.

----------


## lorette65

Le fan club de BINGONOU CHOUCHOU est très IMPATIENT de voir des  ptites

----------


## poppo

J'étais voir sur son  FB.....il n'y a pas non plus de petites photos   SVPLAAAAAIIIIIITTTTT........

----------


## lorette65

Mail de Maryse qui a eu plumes poils au téléphone plusieurs fois cette semaine  :Smile:  :

_"il s'acclimate peu à peu à son nouvel environnement
maintenant il rentre et sort dans la maison maintenant sans problème, 
Plumes poils n'a plus besoin d'aller le chercher
au fond du jardin, il est gourmand alors ça aide pour les 
rapprochements"

_Soyons patientes ; les photos arriveront ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

> Le fan club de BINGONOU CHOUCHOU est très IMPATIENT de voir des  ptites


On ne peut mieux résumer notre impatience...... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Pitié pour nous....................  !!!!!

----------


## fredon21

> Mail de Maryse qui a eu plumes poils au téléphone plusieurs fois cette semaine  :
> 
> _"il s'acclimate peu à peu à son nouvel environnement
> maintenant il rentre et sort dans la maison maintenant sans problème, 
> Plumes poils n'a plus besoin d'aller le chercher
> au fond du jardin, il est gourmand alors ça aide pour les 
> rapprochements"
> 
> _Soyons patientes ; les photos arriveront


Oh oui,des photos ::  :: SVP

----------


## TENDRESSE

PlumesPoils vient d'envoyer 2 photos  de ce jour. :: 
Ce sont des photos faites avec le portable ( excusez la netteté mais peux pas mieux faire :: )

Bien curieux le loulou...

----------


## lorette65

Plumes poils doit cacher des friandises dans ses armoires  :: 
Merci Mimi pour la photo  :Smile:

----------


## morvan

Mais où a-t-il laissé trainer sa queue notre beau Bingo :: 

 ::

----------


## fredon21

::  ::

----------


## Galantine

Merci pour les photos

----------


## luminette

Purée, ça fait plaisir de voir ça !
Qu'il a l'air heureux. 1 000 0000 000 de mercis pour lui !   ::

----------


## christinec

Merciiiiiiiiiiii ! il a l'air bien à l'aise dans sa maison ce beau Bingo ! en tout cas nettes ou pas les photos font super plaisir !

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

BINGO  ::

----------


## Abricotine

Merci pour les photos.
Plein de bisous sur tes oreilles mon Loulou.

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## tenzin35

Il y a-t-il des nouvelles de Bingo?

----------


## TENDRESSE

Pour mes fans.

Je vais très bien, je m'acclimate de mieux en mieux et surtout je" colle" ma môman.
Je fais dodo dans la chambre et je suis très propre.
Encore un peu inquiet quand j'entends certains bruits.
Je mange bien et doucement.
Avec les chats c'est pas toujours évident et je leur ferais bien la "courette" de temps à autre.
Tatie Tendresse a dit qu'elle viendrait me voir ainsi que mes copains et copines fin juillet pour faire de belles photos.
Grosses léchouilles à toutes. ::

----------


## Vegane7

Que ça fait chaud au coeur, son regard a changé  ::

----------


## tenzin35

merci, merci !  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## maruska

oui  UN ENORME MERCI pour lui  :: ! des photos comme cela on en redemande!

----------


## Abricotine

Mon petit cur, tu parais tout petit.
Merci pour les nouvelles et les photos et ne course pas les chats, c'est quoi ces façons, ici tu ne le faisais pas.

----------


## MOUNINOX

> oui  UN ENORME MERCI pour lui ! des photos comme cela on en redemande!


oh que oui !!!!!! et des suites d'histoire belle comme celle-là on en veut +++++ Belle vie à toi tit FIRST auprès de TA môman, et de tes cop's les chats....

----------


## fredon21

> oui  UN ENORME MERCI pour lui ! des photos comme cela on en redemande!


Quel bonheur de te voir mon petit First,continue à être sage et ne course plus les minous de plume mais comme je te connais cela doit être un jeu pour toi car il n'y a pas une once de méchanceté en toi ::  ,un jour tu seras comme Gasko ....avec les minous vous serez les meilleurs amis du monde :: 

Belle vie à toi  First et un grand merci à ta môman ::

----------


## MALIN

Quel beau regard....son regard avait déjà changé chez Abricotine...Que du bonheur...

----------


## morvan

petit Bingo !

----------


## lorette65

Très beau sauvetage!!
Je suis tellement contente pour First  ::

----------


## fredon21

Comment va petit "First" alias Bingo .
Des petites photos? ::

----------


## Abricotine

C'est vrai qu'on se régale de le voir. On en voudrait sans cesse des photos...

----------


## fredon21

> C'est vrai qu'on se régale de le voir. On en voudrait sans cesse des photos...


Et au moins quelques petites nouvelles sur son adaptation ::

----------


## plumes poils

Bonsoir à tous , First va bien , il est très câlin et curieux , oui Monsieur aime fouiller partout et fait les cents pas avant de coucher le soir dans la chambre et le couloir , ce qui fait du bruit sur le parquet en attendant que le jeune homme trouve sa place pour se coucher et rêver aux potes avec lesquels il a passé une partie de la journée . Bon vu qu'il a beaucoup plu ici dans le 02  c' était plutôt pipi vite fait et tapis dans le bureau de maman .. Oui il faut dire qu'on s'habitue vite au luxe ! Au diable box froid et autres désagréments du refuge . Mieux vaut se faire tripoter les oreilles au chaud sous les bisous . Bon les hommes c 'est pas encore ça mais ça vient car il y a l' exemple des autres loulous qui n' ont plus ou pas peur . Les enfants garçon fille , bof pas de problème , la routine quoi ... Allez à bientôt ...

----------


## Galantine

Merci pour les nouvelles.  ::

----------


## maruska

pas mal du tout les nouvelles...y a pas photo entre tapis et sol glacé d'un box lugubre!! ::  :: ! Et dire que les chiens de chasse ne sont pas des chiens de compagnie! ::  Pas plus fous que les autres ces toutous!! Merci de le rendre si heureux!

----------


## Zénitude

Merci pour les nouvelles. Ma Douchka (qui ressemble à Bingo et a passé 11 ans dans un box) a un hobby: accélérer à la vue de son matelas moelleux et sauter dessus tel un trempoline puis s'affaler dessus en poussant un gros soupir de plaisir  ::  Alors oui, ils apprécient vite le confort.

----------


## fredon21

Merciiiiiiiiii pour ces bonnes nouvelles :: 
Grosses caresses à notre beau "first" ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

> Merciiiiiiiiii pour ces bonnes nouvelles
> Grosses caresses à notre beau "first"


+ 1000   Plein de caressous à petit FIRST, le "découvreur" de bonheurssssss   !!!!!

----------


## Abricotine

Comment va notre bonhomme depuis 8 jours?

----------


## christinec

oh oui quelques nouvelles !!!

----------


## fredon21

:: Des petites news de notre First ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

comment va adorable BINGO ?

----------


## plumes poils

Bonjour à tous , First anciennement Bingo va bien il a pris ses marques n' a plus peur de grand chose . Mais voilà , il n' ai pas ok pour tout le monde , j' en avais parlé à MIMI Tendresse . Les chats c 'est juste , tellement juste qu'il m' a tué une chatonne en l' emportant dans sa gueule et en la secouant histoire de l' achever . Ce bébé de 3 mois ne demandé rien à personne . Et comme il ne s 'entend pas avec mon petit Bouledogue Français lui même sorti de SPA après une grosse mal traitance , il ne pense qu' à le "choper " et l prendre à la gorge . Résultat , obligé de les séparer en permanence car le Bouldogue est couvert de plaies . Il est évident que cela ne peu durer car ça fait des semaines que ça dure empirant . Je vous appelle au secours , je n' ai pas pris en vidéo car ce serait morbide mais il vient chercher sa proie en le prenant par la cuisse et hop l'embarque . Je ne vous dis pas la suite le jour où nous ne serons pas là pour veiller Pourriez vous avoir la gentillesse de m'aider à un nouveau placement avant qu'il soit trop tard .. Nous l' aimons et souhaitons le mieux pour lui . C 'est à part ça un gentil toutou sympa . Merci pour votre aide et votre compréhension . Ce n' est pas toujours facile de tout réussir malheureusement .

----------


## Zénitude

::

----------


## fredon21

::  ::

----------


## poppo

Zut alors..... ::  donc pas ok chats .....et votre boule , est ce un mâle ou une femelle? Est ce qu'il n'aime pas les "petits" en général ou c'est que votre boule? 

Abricotine, il était comment chez toi? Toi qui as plein de petits ( et des chats)...

Merci.

----------


## plumes poils

Ce n' est pas en deux jours ou une nuit que l'on peut se rendre compte d 'un caractère , qui plus est peut changer d 'une maison à l' autre .
MOn boule , oui c 'est un garçon , déformé par sa mal traitance lorsqu'il était chez son ancien propriétaire . Traitement à vie etc ... pour ce pauvre Bouldogue . Je ne peux donc pas faire autrement que les séparer car First est plus costaud évidement . Voilà je suis déçue car First est vraiment sympa sorti de tout ça . Pour les chats tant qu'ils ne courent pas ça se maintient .Il a néanmoins un instinct de chasseur ce n' est pas sa faute , et comme il est avec d 'autres ça devient un effet de meute que notre jeune homme dirige . Ca m' a fait mal au coeur pour ma chatonne mais je ne lui en veux pas il n'y peu rien . C'est pourquoi je demande de l' aide pour qu'il soit bien dans un autre foyer car il mérite vraiment d 'être aimé .

----------


## lorette65

Malheureusement, certains caractères peuvent se révéler sur le long terme ; c'est vrai  :: 
En plus, je ne jette la pierre à personne car je suis la première à qui prend l'envie mais les chasses doivent impérativement être introduits dans la "meute" (famille au sens large avec humains et animaux) selon la hiérarchie établie.
Autrement dit, c'est pas le dernier arrivé qui commande...C'est d'autant plus vrai pour les mâles.
Donc, canapé d'emblée interdit, dodo dans la chambre idem...
Je répète que j'ai moi-même commis ces erreurs et que j'ai écopé de quelques catastrophes.
Que dire de plus sinon que nous allons rediffuser pour Bingo afin qu'il trouve un foyer adapté  :Frown:

----------


## lorette65

Plumes poils, je présume que le refuge est au courant de la situation?
Je demande parce que je n'ai pas eu d'infos à ce sujet de leur part...
J'attends leur aval pour rechanger Bingo de rubrique...

----------


## fredon21

> Malheureusement, certains caractères peuvent se révéler sur le long terme ; c'est vrai 
> En plus, je ne jette la pierre à personne car je suis la première à qui prend l'envie mais les chasses doivent impérativement être introduits dans la "meute" (famille au sens large avec humains et animaux) selon la hiérarchie établie.
> Autrement dit, c'est pas le dernier arrivé qui commande...C'est d'autant plus vrai pour les mâles.
> Donc, canapé d'emblée interdit, dodo dans la chambre idem...
> Je répète que j'ai moi-même commis ces erreurs et que j'ai écopé de quelques catastrophes.
> Que dire de plus sinon que nous allons rediffuser pour Bingo afin qu'il trouve un foyer adapté


Oui,en gros,il faut  les tenir  avec poigne et ne pas les laisser  dominer et faire leur loi, c'est peut-être rattrapable encore en étant ferme avec lui et en commençant une vraie éducation avec des règles  et de la patience !
Que dire , oui ,à part que je suis effondrée ::

----------


## morvan

::  ::  Zut !

Il est certain que les griffons sont des chiens de caractère et aussi qu'en prenant leurs marques dans une famille, le caractère peut se modifier, en fonction des gens et de sa meute. 




> Et comme il ne s 'entend pas avec mon petit Bouledogue Français lui même  sorti de SPA après une grosse mal traitance , il ne pense qu' à le  "choper " et l prendre à la gorge .
> 
> Il a néanmoins un instinct de chasseur ce n' est pas sa faute , et  comme il est avec d 'autres ça devient un effet de meute que notre jeune  homme dirige .


Plumes poils, pourriez-vous apporter quelques précisions par rapport à ces deux affirmations :
Bingo était-il avec d'autres chiens en dehors du petit Boule ?
Avez-vous pu voir comment est arrivée cette hostilité ?
Bingo est-il avec d'autres chiens ? Comment réagit-il ? Vous semblez dire qu'il prend la direction d'une meute ? De quels chiens s'agit-il et comment cela se passe-t-il ?

Excusez-moi si je semble vous mettre sur le grill, mais étant donné que Bingo est un chien né pour vivre en groupe et que nous sommes nombreux à en avoir plusieurs, il est important de savoir précisément ce qu'est l'expérience Bingo par rapport aux autres chiens (les vôtres, qui quoi, comment?).

Si je pose ces questions, c'est uniquement dans le but d'essayer d'y voir clair et d'aider Bingo.

Je vous remercie d'y répondre honnêtement et précisément.

----------


## poppo

Plumes Poils je sais très bien qu'il faut plus d'une soirée pour pouvoir " juger" du caractère d'un chien , il faut un temps d'adaptation qui peut être longue.

Cette remarque n'était que dans le but d'aider.

Ce qui m'interpelle c'est que nous n'avons pas eu bcp de nouvelles malgré plusieurs demandes et maintenant on apprend que vous voulez vous séparer de Bingo. Morvan qui a une grande expérience de griffons aura pu vous donner des conseils très avisés plus tôt.....je regrette cette manque de communication tardive.

On relance donc pour Bingo après avoir eu les précisions demandé par Morvan.

----------


## Abricotine

Je cite
_Ce n' est pas en deux jours ou une nuit que l'on peut se rendre compte d 'un caractère , qui plus est peut changer d 'une maison à l' autre .
_*Vous ne me donnez pas beaucoup de latitude pour répondre mais je vais le faire quand même ....

*Je vous ai lue attentivement et j'avoue que je ne comprends pas . Ce que vous mettez est contradictoire.
D'un côté il est à la limite de la dangerosité car il tue et attaque, de l'autre c'est un gentil chien...

Bingo, après les présentations en règle s'est bien comporté à la maison.

Il est certainement resté peu de temps avec nous mais l'introduction dans ma meute s'est faite dans les règles, comme nous le faisons toujours pour tout chien qui arrive.
Et dans la maison à savoir que c'était le dernier arrivé et qu'il a du se plier de suite à la hiérarchie de ma meute qui est, je pense une meute certes hétéroclite, mais sympa. 
Et il a vite compris car je ne donne pas le choix.

Je suis le chef de meute et ensuite, c'est ma petite York de 17 ans qui sait se faire respecter. Un grognement d'elle et tout le monde file droit_.(ils sont 10 en ce moment dont 2 accueils en éducation adoptés qui partent d'ici peu).
_
S'il avait du se montrer agressif, il l'aurait bouffée ainsi que ma minuscule pékinoise aveugle désorientée qui se tape désormais partout et dans les autres chiens forcément  et tourne en rond.
J'ai aussi une Shi Tzu pratiquement aveugle et qui a un bon petit caractère et son bébé Iougal qui ne fait que faire l'idiot vu son jeune âge.

Une fois les présentations faites, les "NON" et "Copain", il a été en liberté chez nous avec tous, *sauf la nuit* car il faut un temps pour permettre certaines choses.
J'ai été étonnée que Bingo dorme de suite avec vous.

Quand un chien arrive chez moi en accueil, les chats sont très prudents avec le nouveau et là j'ai eu la surprise de les voir arpenter le terrain, ma foi assez grand, dans les pattes de Bingo. Je m'en suis ouverte à Mimi car cela m'a émue.

Je peux vous assurer qu'ayant l'habitude d'accueillir des chiens de toutes races parfois hyper traumatisés que certains ici connaissent _(dont un husky qui tuait tout ce qui passait et qui est mort chez nous à 15 ans, dormant avec les chats),_ si on décide de faire un sauvetage, *c'est un travail de tous les instants au départ*. Il faut le savoir et y consacrer du temps. Nous en sommes tous là.
Ca peut durer des mois (_comme avec Corie, griffon bleu de Gascogne  et Toto anglo français qui eux aussi sont arrivés avec de petits chiens et des chats)_ mais on y arrive avec de l'autorité douce et de la constance.

Sincèrement, je n'ai pas trouvé Bingo difficile, bien au contraire.
Chacun sait que vu mon âge (entre autres), je ne peux plus adopter de jeunes chiens et là, j'ai vraiment peine pour Bingo car il nous a séduits.

Je peux vous assurer que jamais je n'aurais mis au départ des chatons avec mon husky, ni avec d'autres chiens d'ailleurs car pour eux, ce sont des jouets, et pourtant il en a connu ensuite et il les toilettait, mais ça a été un sacré travail (2 ans d'éducation).
J'ai eu des cairns en accueil tétanisés au départ par les chats qui ont fini par vivre avec eux en toute sécurité, puis adoptés dans des familles avec chats.

Il est possible que vous ayez voulu aller trop vite.

Bingo connaissait son nom, il y répondait bien et y réagissait.
Pour éduquer un chien, la première chose c'est qu'il connaisse son nom. Est-il perturbé dans les ordres en lui ayant changé de nom? 

Bingo est monté sur le canapé chez nous, avec les autres mais j'étais là et croyez-moi que s'il avait montré quelque dominance, il valsait de suite _(comme la scottish que j'ai eu il y a peu en accueil qui s'est mis à grogner sur les miens, bien dominante. Mimi était présente, elle peut témoigner. Immédiatement série d'interdictions et 2 jours après c'était réglé. C'est devenu une merveilleuse petite chienne qui s'est éclatée avec les miens)._

Les bouledogues français sont pas toujours faciles... Il faudrait savoir exactement ce qui se passe entre lui et Bingo. Était-il le chef de meute avant son arrivée???? Avez-vous pris le temps de les faire travailler ensemble dans le jeu par exemple?

Et je ne suis pas d'accord du tout, le caractère ne change pas d'une maison à l'autre, le chien arrive avec son caractère (de par sa race, son passé ...) mais évoluera selon ce qu'on laisse faire ou ne laisse pas faire, donc selon l'éducation que nous leur donnons.

----------


## plumes poils

Je ne viens pas souvent sur Rescue , c 'est pourquoi vous n' avez pas eu de nouvelles aussi souvent que vous l' auriez voulu . First aime jouer avec le filles , ils jouent à la course etc ... Mais il n' aime pas mon Petit Homer qui le lui rend bien aussi car il souffre des blessures et donc grogne par peur . Lorsque nous mangeons Homer est sous une des chaises ou sous la table . First tourne tout au tour jusqu à qu'il puisse l' attraper , souvent par une cuisse et l 'entraîne plus loin et ensuite  c' est direct la gorge . Nous n' avons peut être pas été assez ferme avec lui , il le sait . Maintenant je ne suis plus tranquille . Plus le problème de course aux chats , où là pourtant j' ai été très catégorique . Il me craint lorsque je me fâche et encore plus quand c 'est mon mari . Homer le boule n' est pas toujours simple mais vu son passé il a le droit de vivre tranquille . Homer quand il est arrivé c 'était un cintre avec des côtes apparentes autour . Il ne sera jamais gros ou fort comme doit l' être un Bouledogue . Ma boule la femelle est plus costaud est musclée comme il se doit . Il lui arrive de défendre Homer . Bon c 'est sans doute moi qui ne sait pas y faire , il faut savoir être humble et reconnaître ses faiblesses .

----------


## Abricotine

J'ai peine de voir que vous en rajoutez une couche sur Bingo qui ne mérite pas ça.

Vous l'avez choisi "virtuellement" et vous avez délibérément sorti ce chien de SPA. 

Vous connaissiez vos chiens et votre structure d'accueil et vous aviez à faire en sorte que tout se passe bien. V
ous avez une démarche qui me dépasse. *Je vous en prie, ne faites plus jamais ça!
*
Nous n'avons pas à être humble et reconnaitre nos faiblesses ... *après* ...., nous avons à assumer un chien dans une meute selon nos capacités.

Chez tous ceux qui font des sauvetages parfois très difficiles , comme votre Homer, nous pansons certainement leurs plaies et les remettons en santé, ce qui est le plus facile, mais nous nous appliquons surtout à les faire vivre comme tout chien parfaitement sociabilisé.

Homer n'a pas particulièrement le droit de vivre en paix plus qu'un autre, nous devons les amener à vivre avec les autres et en meute si nous en avons une. D'où l'éducation qui est primordiale.

Si Homer n'était pas prêt, il ne fallait pas en reprendre un autre. 

Si vous n'aviez pas le temps ou ne vous en sentiez pas capable ou vaguement capable, il ne fallait pas prendre Bingo en laissant à beaucoup de personnes la charge de vous l'amener. Un sauvetage est un acte certes du cur, mais un acte hyper réfléchi.

Malheureusement, vous avez fait, vous, une erreur de jugement et c'est Bingo qui va en faire les frais, Bingo que vous avez choisi de mener bien loin de son port d'attache... Des erreurs d'éducation en si peu de temps qu'il va falloir reprendre. 
C'est loin d'être un problème pour des personnes responsables avec des ordres brefs au nom qu'il connait et un peu de temps à lui consacrer au départ.

Alors, arrêtez de "catastropher" ce chien, exposez en privé *vos* erreurs à ceux qui peuvent l'aider à retrouver une famille.

Croyez-moi, si ce chien était tel que vous vous appliquez à le décrire, un coup limite sanguinaire, un coup gentil chien, après être sorti de la SPA où il avait ses repères et après un long voyage, une fois posé et libéré de sa longe, il se serait défoulé sur mes petits martyrs et mes chats (_qui lui ont fait confiance)_ qui auraient été pour lui une proie facile.

----------


## Cookie17

*Si Bingo est remis à l'adoption, mieux vaut refaire une annonce neuve avec toutes les informations à jour, plutôt que de re-déplacer celle-ci qui compte beaucoup de pages et manquerait donc de clarté dans la rubrique adoption 
Merci.*

----------


## fredon21

Je pense qu'il faut attendre un peu  et voir si le refuge  est prévenu avant de faire une nouvelle rubrique pour notre cher Bingo

----------


## poppo

J'ai bien peur que le refuge ne laisserait plus partir de chiens en adoption si loin a cause de tout ceci. Un erreur qui va poser du tort non seulement a Bingo mais également aux autres.

En attendant la réponse de Lorette65 commençons a préparer le terrain pour les diffusions.

Plumes Poils , est ce que vous vous engagez a garder Bingo le temps qu'il faut ( en plus le mois d'août n'aidant pas) ?
Merci de votre réponse sincère.

----------


## fredon21

Attendez un peu, peut-être que Plumes et poils va essayer de recadrer Bingo,moi,je pense que cela peut se rattrapper,il n'est chez elle que depuis un bon mois,elle n'a pas voulu ,à tort ,lui donner des règles tout de suite ,il était craintif,il avait 2 ans de box etc....si elle s'attaque au problème et fait du "dressage " tous les jours,je crois sincèrement que c'est réversible mais cela va être de longue haleine!!!!
J'espère que Plumes et Poils va essayer ,laissons lui un peu de temps !

----------


## plumes poils

Je cherchais une aide pas un jugement ni des critiques !  Je ne fais pas passer First pour un sanguinaire ne soyons pas hystérique Attendu un tel comportement , avec un tel absentéisme de tolérance , je ne viendrai plus sur ce forum  me faire lyncher par une bonne femme qui croit avoir la science infuse toute en  ne vivant pas chez moi ne comprend pas tous mes propos  ,car Homer n' a pas plus de droit que les autres ceci dit au passage . Plusieurs personnes m'avaient dit que Certaines de Rescue étaient particulières et je pèse mes mots par respect et politesse , je constate qu'elles avaient hélas raison . Cela est limite insultant Abricotine !!! Votre expérience ne vous donne pas tout les droits mais des devoirs envers la PA . J 'ai eu des messages perso avec des personnes du forum heureusement plus aimable que vous . Sur ce je ne vous salue pas !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui merci Fredon vous êtes sympa je tenais à ce que vous le sachiez . *****

----------


## fredon21

Allez ,on va calmer les esprits ,cela sera mieux pour tout le monde  et surtout pour notre cher Bingo ! :: 
Plumes et poils vous avez commis des erreurs en croyant bien faire......  Abricotine vous avez une expérience certaine et avérée dans les sauvetages et vous avez bien montré où "le bas blessait" Plumes et poils ,ne prenez pas la mouche  et essayez de corriger les erreurs d'éducation ,recadrez Bingo et donnons nous un peu de temps pour ce loulou ::

----------


## Cookie17

*Merci de rester cordiaux les uns envers les autres, afin d'être en mesure de trouver des solutions efficaces pour Bingo.
Les différends éventuels sont à régler par MP.*

----------


## christinec

Ohhhh mince, c'est la galère ! pauvre Bingo ! Plumes Poils je suis désolée que ça se passe si mal chez vous, je pense que vous lui aviez ouvert votre maison de bon coeur pourtant. Une situation compliquée à gérer, Pollen ma roumaine est croqueuse de chats et je suis F.A. chats et chiens et c'est vrai que ça demande beaucoup d'attention, mais je ne travaille qu'à mi-temps j'ai donc le temps de m'occuper de tout ça et quand je dois m'absenter je la laisse dans la chambre de mon fils comme ça pas de soucis mais elle n'est là que depuis le mois de mai et je pense qu'avec le temps elle s'y fera. C'est vrai qu'on ne les recadre pas toujours assez au départ, ils nous ont fait tant de peine, avec Pollen qui est handicapée ça a été encore plus difficile mais elle est aussi très dominante avec les autres alors je me suis fais violence et dès le début je lui ai expliqué rigoureusement les règles meme si ça me fendait le coeur, mais j'ai aussi un petit york malvoyant de 2 kg et je ne voudrais pas qu'il lui arrive malheur. Auriez vous le temps et l'envie de donner un peu de temps à Bingo ?
A réflèchir je pense, tout en ayant bien conscience de ses propres limites. Ma dernière griffon bleue est atteinte du syndrome HE.HA ce qui est très difficile à gérer au quotidien, je l'ai adoptée il y a bientot 1 an, beaucoup de mes amis m'ont clairement dis qu'ils n'auraient pas insistés et je pense que c'est bien de connaitre ses limites pour le bien du chien.
J'espère que l'on va trouver une solution pour ce beau Bingo et que ça ne va pas décourager le refuge des adoptions lointaines, j'ai adopté beaucoup de chiens très loin de chez moi, meme en Roumanie et ils sont tous très heureux, ce serait dommage que les adoptions en patissent.

----------


## lorette65

Je laisse le post existant tel quel et à cet endroit afin de pouvoir donner des nouvelles de Bingo dans les jours, semaines à venir.
Comme pressenti, le refuge ne souhaite plus de diffusion de leurs chiens ici.
Et j'attends de savoir si je peux laisser les posts créés pour d'autres urgences de là-bas ou si je dois les archiver...

----------


## christinec

J'en suis désolée Lorette, je suivais beaucoup les post que vous mettiez sur les chiens de ce refuge et je reconnais que j'avais espoir d'en adopter un dès que ma meute serait un peu moins importante, ce qui ne me presse pas bien sur !

----------


## fredon21

> Je laisse le post existant tel quel et à cet endroit afin de pouvoir donner des nouvelles de Bingo dans les jours, semaines à venir.
> Comme pressenti, le refuge ne souhaite plus de diffusion de leurs chiens ici.
> Et j'attends de savoir si je peux laisser les posts créés pour d'autres urgences de là-bas ou si je dois les archiver...


 :: C'est dommage mais cela se comprend !

----------


## lorette65

> J'en suis désolée Lorette, je suivais beaucoup les post que vous mettiez sur les chiens de ce refuge et je reconnais que j'avais espoir d'en adopter un dès que ma meute serait un peu moins importante, ce qui ne me presse pas bien sur !


Le site du refuge reste là pour aller jeter de temps en temps un coup d’œil..
Et même si tous les chiens n'y sont pas présentés, je reste dispo pour faire le lien ; bien entendu.

----------


## lorette65

Les posts de Balto, Rex, Beau et Léo ont donc été archivés.
Très triste pour les personnes qui s'étaient donnés la peine de créer ou prendre leur bannière, diffuser pour eux...
Et encore plus pour les loulous qui ne seront pas vus ici...

----------


## fredon21

::

----------


## morvan

Cette décision est très très triste. C'est grâce à cette vitrine-ci que de nombreux chiens trouvent un bon adoptant. Pour un cas malheureux de temps en temps, il ne faudrait pas oublier tous les bons placements. J'ai adopté quatre griffons dont 3 remontés du Sud ; s'ils n'avaient pas été mis en avant sur internet, jamais ils ne partageraient ma vie aujourd'hui. C'est vraiment très dommage.

Je reste très "attachée" à Bingo, et je serais VRAIMENT très reconnaissante si je pouvais être tenue au courant d'une manière ou d'une autre des décisions envisagées (avant qu'elles ne soient prises!). MERCI.

----------


## lorette65

A quelle décision envisagée penses-tu?
J'ai laissé le post ouvert justement afin de donner des  nouvelles.
Mais faute d'autre solution, Bingo retournera probablement au refuge...

----------


## morvan

Je ne sais pas quelles solutions peuvent être envisagées par la SPA65, c'est pour cette raison que je demande d'être tenue au courant. Je n'arrête pas de penser pour essayer de lui trouver une bonne solution, parce que je suis convaincue que notre Bingo n'a aucun intérêt à retourner dans le Sud auprès de tous les oubliés chasse.

Plumespoils, c'est vraiment dommage que vous vous connectiez sur Rescue, que vous veniez sur ce post et que vous ne donniez pas de nouvelles ni d'informations sur le vécu de Bingo chez vous. A présent, si vous souhaitez l'aider, il faudrait agir différemment. Merci pour lui.

----------


## lorette65

Pour l'instant, excepté retour au refuge, il n'y a aucune autre solution.
Si jamais ça devait changer, bien entendu, je viendrais le dire ici...

----------


## arden56

Peut être tenter un refuge "proche" de plume poils, David par exemple... c'est full ++ comme partout mais cela éviterait un retour en bas de la france...

----------


## lorette65

J'ai déjà demandé arden...Le refuge ne souhaite pas cette solution...

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Vegane7

La décision du refuge est bien étrange et dommageable...
Pourquoi refuser des occasions d'adoption sous prétexte d'une seule qui ne se passe pas très bien ?...

----------


## France34

C'est vrai ; cette décision va laisser beaucoup de chiens  finir leur vie dans ce refuge . ::

----------


## christinec

merci en tout cas Lorette de continuer à faire les lien pour les autres chiens du refuge si besoin...

----------


## MOUNINOX

Petit BINGO, j'espère une solution qui sera la moins possible pénalisante pour toi...........  
En effet, l'adoption et/ou sauvetage d'un toutou est AVANT TOUT, une question d'ADEQUATION entre le toutou ET son nouveau home : occupants et conditions (temps, lieux, expériences, etc..)  réunis !  Un tout petit décalage et c'est le grain de sable qui coince....

----------


## lorette65

Très prochainement ici ; grosse éclosion de Broccolos en tous genres, grenouilles sauteuses et plus selon votre imagination  :Smile: 
Je laisse à l'ange gardien de Bingo le soin de venir annoncer la bonne nouvelle et mettre des ptites photos  ::

----------


## sof-64

Vite vite!!!!
J'espère intérieurement qu'une personne de ce post pourrait avoir craqué...

----------


## tenzin35

Vite vite !

----------


## maruska

> Très prochainement ici ; grosse éclosion de Broccolos en tous genres, grenouilles sauteuse et plus selon votre imagination 
> Je laisse à l'ange gardien de Bingo le soin de venir annoncer la bonne nouvelle et mettre des ptites photos


 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: .....j'ai les yeux rivés sur son post! Ce serait génial pour lui!

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Pourvu que tout aille bien, BINGO le mérite tant.

----------


## Galantine

> Vite vite!!!!
> J'espère intérieurement qu'une personne de ce post pourrait avoir craqué...


Par exemple une personne ayant rencontré Bingo....

----------


## morvan

:Cool:  Et bien moi... j'ai ma petite idée... Bon d'accord, je suis avantagée au niveau info  :: . Depuis samedi je sais que j'adopterais Bingo et donc sans tarder, je me suis rendue hier chez Plumespoils pour chercher First.

Le petit bonhomme n'a pas bronché en voiture et 2h30 plus tard il découvrait, très apeuré, l'air du plat pays. Nous avons eu la chance de bénéficier d'une accalmie entre deux averses pour procéder aux présentations.  Vaillant était lui, arrivé alors que je n'avais plus que 3 femelles : je n'avais pris aucune précaution pour les mettre ensemble au jardinet puis au pré.
Les choses ont bien changé : avec les 4 mâles c'était à tour de rôle, puis par duos, puis tout le monde ensemble. Ils étaient lâchés dans la cour intérieure puis au jardinet. Par contre au pré, j'ai tenu Bingo en longe pour éviter qu'il ne soit coursé en cas de trouille. Tout s'est passé très calmement et presque dans l'indifférence : ouf  ::  . Bingo s'est prêté au jeu sans bouger. Voici quelques photos de la première rencontre :

Waouw la femelle ::  


Et celle-là, elle me file un patin... elle est canon :: 


J'en suis tout retourné :Smile: 


 :: Vaillant, m'a l'air d'un chef celui-là... 
 

 ::  Merlin a aussi un plumeau blanc à sa queue. 


 ::  Qu'est-ce qu'il est costaud ce Kodack !


J'ai aussi rencontré Figo, cool le mec...

Voilà, pour le moment "Bingo Billy" va devenir Billy. Pas trop adepte du First et Bingo trop proche de Figo (ou même de Khando); j'ai opté pour Billy, pour maintenir une partie de la consonance et pour se différencier des autres du groupe.

Bingo Billy est vite effrayé, une tirette, un tracteur, un atchoum... tellement de choses lui sont inconnues. Mais, comme tous les griffons, Mr est très curieux... Il apprendra très vite. il n'a pas voulu manger hier soir ni ce matin mais en fin d'après-midi il a vidé toute sa gamelle. 
Cette nuit il n'a pas bronché avec ses potes et... il s'est immédiatement trouvé une place dans un de leurs divans :: 

Ce matin il a couru au pré en prenant une toute autre attitude : il hume l'air à pleins poumons (narines) mais surtout son attitude à changée : il court de façon plus joyeuse moins paniquée. Il aime les câlins :: ... ben tiens...

Que dire de plus ? D'ici 10 jours je suis certaine que j'aurai un vrai griffon...: donc capon. Son regard ne ment pas : il semble même dire "Je l'ai bien eue la mère Morvan".


Et pour le plaisir : le voici dans la première heure de son arrivée :









Je suis vraiment très heureuse de ma décision, je regrette pour Bingo Billy de ne pas l'avoir adopté plus tôt, mais loin du coup de tête, sa venue est le fruit d'une évolution personnelle de plus en plus tournée vers des sauvetages. Ceci dit, avec cette meute de 7 (mercenaires), je vais devoir jeter mon ordi.

Il ne reste plus qu'à le rassurer et lui faire découvrir sa nouvelle vie.  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## lorence

Waouh !! Merci pour toutes ces belles photos, Bingo Billy va être heureux avec vous c'est certain.. encore MERCI

----------


## TENDRESSE

Que j'aime te lire MOrvan et que j'aime tes photos.. :: 

Pour faire plaisir à Lorette. ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Abricotine

Merci Christine, MERCI, MERCI.
On le retrouve notre Bingo/Billy. Quelle bouille et quel bonheur.
Je vous ai suivis en pensée sur la route.

Un gros bisou à mon beau fils FIGO.

----------


## fredon21

> Que j'aime te lire MOrvan et que j'aime tes photos..
> 
> Pour faire plaisir à Lorette.


+ 1
Merci Morvan ,vous êtes la bonne fée de Bingo Billy ::  :: 
Comme il va être heureux!
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Je crois que ma joie est proportionnelle à la peur que j'ai eue de voir Bingo repartir au refuge :: 

MERCI , MERCI ,quelle magnifique "meute" ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Galantine

Allez Zou !  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Et puis on aura des photos. ::

----------


## tenzin35

Youpee ! Poussons une chansonnette

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

TROP BEAU, quel bonheur pour ce petit père. Merci à tous  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*NOEL avant l'heure pour ce petit coeur *  :: *merci de tout coeur pour Billy*  :: 
 :: *quelle belle meute*

----------


## MOUNINOX

> Que j'aime te lire MOrvan et que j'aime tes photos..
> 
> Pour faire plaisir à Lorette.


Quelle bouille et quels regards !!! ne serait pas un petit peu théâtral notre BINGO/BILLY ???  Un vrai clown... et les photos avec leurs commentaires... une vraie BD digne des plus grands crus !!!!
Outre le "plaisir des zzzyeux"... c'est du BONHEUR ++++ que tu nous offres, MORVAN, autant qu'à "new BILLY".....  Merci ++++++++

----------


## myri_bonnie

Bienvenue dans mon pays Bingo Billy. Magnifique adoption et bravo à tes autres chiens pour leur accueil sans faille. Un grand merci pour ce beau geste.

----------


## MALIN

Tu es merveilleuse Morvan .....formidable.....tous ces beaux sauvetages qui sont arrivés chez toi....tous ces délaissés aux grandes oreilles...
Je suis vraiment heureuse pour Billy... ::

----------


## maruska

QUELLE SUPER NOUVELLE POUR Billy!! Votre meute est très belle! Encore un énorme merci!!

----------


## lorette65

::  Grand merci pour Bingonou morvan  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Morvan......que dire d'autre que " Longue vie a ta meute! "   J'espérais que c'était toi, je l'avais dit a Lorette et , quelle joie de voir ces photos! :: 

Tu me fais   de joie! Merci, merci, merci!! ::

----------


## sof-64

L'adoption en or! !!!

----------


## morvan

N'en rajoutez pas ! Merci pour tous... vos remerciements et les :: 

Notre nuit a été paisible : Bingo Billy ne bronche pas et le matin la pièce est restée toute propre :: . Ce matin il est passé à la brosse et à l'antipuces. Il est tout sage.
Il découvre calmement les environs immédiats de la maison et ne part pas (encore) chasser avec le gang des 3 excités (Vaillant, Merlin et Kodack). Je me demande beaucoup combien de temps cette phrase restera d'actualité, tout comme celle-ci : je n'ai pas encore entendu le son de sa voix.

Voici quelques photos du jour :













Billy suit les autres et regarde ce qu'ils font, mais il ne cherche pas à jouer ou le contact. Il n'a pas de craintes pour monter dans un divan déjà occupé.
Pour le moment les choses se passent "naturellement". OUF.

----------


## fredon21

::  De bien belles photos qui font " chaud au cœur " :: 

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## lorette65



----------


## Abricotine

Désolée, on ne peut que rajouter des MERCIS pour Billy .
Il est tel qu'il était à la maison et il avait vite compris le canapé au milieu de mes crevettes.

----------


## MALIN

comme il est beau...comme il ressemble à corinette.....

----------


## morvan

La promenade de ce matin :

----------


## poppo

Merci Morvan, ça c'est ce qu'on appelle un chien HEUREUX!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## fredon21

Quel bonheur de le voir gambader  ::  :: 
J'y suis allée de ma petite larme en regardant cette superbe vidéo , je ne m'en lasse pas   ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*Bingo chien de chasse délaissé !!!*  :: *
Billy et le bonheur retrouvé*  :: 
*Bon sang que ça fait du bien de voir cette belle vidéo !!! merci pour lui morvan*  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Et ben il est heureux de gambader le coco. Mais tu sembles avoir un terrain IMMENSE non?

----------


## Abricotine

Nous ne nous lassons pas de le regarder évoluer tel que nous l'avons connu chez nous et moi aussi je pleure d'émotion, réellement..
On revoit notre Corie au bout d'un an, une fois recouvrée sa santé physique et morale.
Il est dans son élément, compris et aimé et si beau parmi cette troupe à sa mesure.
On ne dira jamais assez MERCI.

----------


## morvan

> Et ben il est heureux de gambader le coco. Mais tu sembles avoir un terrain IMMENSE non?


Oui, le terrain est grand : 1ha70a et pas trop bien entretenu pour le  moment : j'attends lagriculteur afin qu'il fasse du préfané. Après les  foins de juin, il a mis de l'engrais et les mauvaises herbes en ont  profité.

Il est un fait qu'au niveau des chiens, ce terrain aide beaucoup :  lorsque les loulous rentrent  ils sont vraiment fatigués. Après il ne  faut pas être maniaque ::  . Cela ressemble plus à un terrain militaire qu'à une pelouse anglaise :: 

Et ça y est : Billy creuse aussi ! 	

Il est clair qu'il va devoir être canalisé tout de suite le Billy, parce qu'il est sans surprises : gourmand, câlin, curieux et sous son côté peureux, dort (somnole!) un véritable griffon au caractère bien tranché. Ca ne fait pas l'ombre d'un pli.

Ce matin je l'ai vermifugé... une nécessité absolue :: Je lui ferai un second traitement vu l'infestation. 

Au moment où j'écris, il a mangé et dort avec ses potes... plus rien ne bouge. Je suis tranquille jusqu'à la promenade du soir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On revoit notre Corie au bout d'un an, une fois recouvrée sa santé physique et morale.


Je dois dire que je comprends bien l'émotion qui doit être la vôtre en pareille circonstance ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Quel bonheur immense de voir BINGO courir et être heureux tout simplement.
Merci du fond du coeur MORVAN, et merci à tous ceux qui l'ont aidé.

Petit BILLY, plein de bonheur dans tes yeux et de fraîcheur sur ta truffe. ::

----------


## lorette65

:: Je viens de te demander par mp si tout allait bien et puis je tombe sur la vidéo  :: 
ça gambade sec et dans tous les sens dans le plat pays!!
Je croyais rêver ; tous ces griffons de partout!!
Foi de lorette, même en rêve, je n'ai jamais espéré mieux pour les chouchous griffons de rescue et dailleurs!!

----------


## morvan

Rien de spécial à signaler, Billy découvre son rythme de vie et notre  régularité. Il apprend principalement le "reste" et "attends"... c'est  qu'il adore faire les anguilles pour passer les portes. Il apprend  surtout sa place de repas. Et là, je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais vu  un chien manger de façon aussi apeurée. Le moindre bruit (et avec les  autres qui mangent à leur place, ce n'est pas silencieux :: )  linterrompt et lui fait jeter des regards anxieux tout autour de lui.  Il a le derrière complètement aplati et la queue collée au ventre.   

Je suppose qu'il doit avoir un mauvais souvenir de congénères au refuge ::   et je présume qu'en voyant qu'aucun des autres ne vient le bousculer,  il s'apaisera. Ceci dit, je rassure tout le monde, ça ne lui coupe pas  l'appétit :Smile: .

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Merci MORVAN. Bon appetit Billy.
Ca me rappelle un loulou que j'avais adopté dans un refuge au début que je l'avais il adorait avoir un bout de pain à manger et quand je le sortais il ne voulait pas lâcher son crouton de peur qu'on lui prenne ; c'était un épagneul de 7 ans qui je pense devait se faire voler sa nourriture au refuge.Je l'ai gardé jusqu'à 16 ans, 9 ans d'Amour. VIVE LES LOULOUS  ::

----------


## fredon21

Il doit avoir des peurs bien ancrées au fond de lui ,pauvre Billy !
Encore un grand Merci pour lui Morvan! ::

----------


## morvan

Les news du jour : Billy reste fort près de la maison et passe le  plus clair de son temps à dormir. En fait, même sil a été plus d'un  mois dans une famille, je pense qu'il n'a pas pu réellement se reposer  compte tenu de la très nombreuse ménagerie. Il a, comme mes 4 adoptés précédents, un grand besoin de repos.  Lorsqu'on fait le tour par contre, il galope dans tous les sens. Ce  matin il semblait accélérer sur ses petites pattes et on voyait vraiment  son bonheur de courir. Puis il inspecte tous les trous et terriers et  se plaît à arroser les mauvaises herbes.
 A ce niveau j'ai du bol : Billy est propre et pas destructeur. Il est curieux et malin.


 Voici quelques photos du loulou :
 Il semble préférer le béton que l'herbe pour sa sieste.











 Il a de ses allures prétentieuses et un regard qui en dit long... il va falloir tenir compte de lui  



 En compagnie de Vaillant et de Kodack.
 Les autres semblent se rapprocher un peu après l'avoir "ignoré".



 Il vaut toujours mieux bénéficier de la garde du chef.



 Billy s'est offert une très longue séance de cumulets et autres roulés boulés

----------


## lorence

Belles photos, MERCI il est heureux Billy et ça se voit !!! ;-)

----------


## myri_bonnie

Si quelqu'un doutait qu'il est heureux, les dernières photos devraient définitivement dissiper tout doute.

----------


## Daysie433

::  *le coeur serré devant de si belles photos 
Billy le bonheur était au bout du chemin et tu l'as enfin trouvé, merci*  ::

----------


## poppo

Que ces photos font du bien, merci Christine, très émouvant! ::  Au moment que tu avais fait le montage de video pour lui trouver un adoptant on sentait déjà a travers celui ci que tu craquais pour lui ::  ....quel joie de le voir dans SA famille et SA maison. Un peu de bonheur dans ce monde pas très gai actuellement avec tous ces abandons et des refuges pleins a craquer alors tes photos nous stimulent  pour  continuer et a garder espoir pour les autres, merci, vraiment.

 ::

----------


## fredon21

Le grand bonheur pour Billy et cela se sent  ::  Il a l'air apaisé ,même si certaines craintes subsistent !
Comme beaucoup sur ce post ,on ne s'en lasse pas ::

----------


## lorette65

Ce "rassemblement" de griffons dans la même maison me met du baume au coeur et en fait, me rend complètement dingue, gaga etc etc  ::

----------


## morvan

Bah, Lorette... quand on aime on ne compte pas... ::  :: . Il n'y a que la Picarde pour se demander ce qui lui arrive :: .

----------


## morvan

Voici spécialement pour toi : 5 petits gris... Il manque Merlin le plus indépendant et la Picarde qui a d'autres valeurs. Billy par contre fait partie du lot !







J'admets volontiers : je dois faire une photo des 7, face avant ::

----------


## christinec

Ohhhhhhhh Morvan !!!! quelles photos, quelles vidéos !!!!!!!! c'est gagné je pleure ! c'est le paradis des griffons ! milles merci pour ce beau Billy. Je n'ai que 2 griffons bleus de gascogne dans ma meute et je vous envie ! superbe famille !
Merci, merci, merci, merci.....on ne pouvait rever mieux pour lui.

----------


## fredon21

Comme je disais , le bonheur absolu  :: 
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh,ces 5 queues en l'air , à mourir de rire, ça renifle.......comme ils sont heureux ::

----------


## lorette65

::  Des QQ de "gris" en veux-tu en voilà  :: 
Le rêve de tout dingo de griffon qui se respecte  :: 

J'adorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Même qu'on te lance un défi ; les mêmes de face  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

Mais quoi mais qUOI ????  On joue au rugby dans le Morvan ???? et on fait des mêlées ?????  

Quel bonheur pour BILLY (et pour toi, MORVAN !) : il se "REPOSE"   se  "RE-POSE"   avec délectation et.... soulagement !!!!!!  YOUPEEE

----------


## myri_bonnie

Le défi la photo de face de 7 chiens! Pour faire régulièrement des photos de 3 j'imagine ce que ça doit faire avec 7. Pour le moment on se contentera des popotins  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

BINGO en plein Bonheur. MERCI ::

----------


## Galantine

Rhôlala ! C'est impressionnant ! Belle meute, et il en manquait 2 ?

----------


## Abricotine

Merci pour ces nouvelles régulières et ces superbes photos si parlantes.
Il est vraiment attendrissant dans une famille à sa mesure.

----------


## MALIN

Oh ! oui il a trouvé sa famille sur mesure....

----------


## morvan

Coucou !
La photographe n'a pas été inspirée :: . 

Billy  va bien ! Que dire ? C'est un ange de facilité : on ne l'entend pas, il  est propre, non destructeur. Il commence à bien connaître sa place de  gamelle (qu'il apprécie beaucoup).
Il apprend à s'assoir pour le  biscuit du soir : c'est important pour éviter le désordre tant apprécié  par les griffons lorsqu'il s'agit de leur boudine. Il suit le groupe. Il  reste malgré tout plus du côté des "FIS" (les 2 filles et Fi-go) : les  calmes. Lorsqu'on fait le tour il adore courir et ne sait pas où donner  de la tête. 
Ce matin, il voulait jouer avec les "actifs", mais il s'y prend mal. Il gronde assez bien au point que Merlin n'a rien compris, et le lui a dit gentiment. Billy n'a pas insisté.

C'est  clair qu'il doit se reposer et encore se poser : il s'effraie vite et  reste assez sur le qui-vive, mais le rythme TRES régulier l'aidera. Il  aime faire des bizzzoooouuuus :: . 

Billy aurait dû s'appeler Droopy.







Pour les 7 de face... je trouverai une solution, mais avec les griffons, pas certaine qu'ils lèveront le tête !

----------


## fredon21

Il a l'air heureux notre Billy,nez au ras du sol et queue en l'air , ça renifle sec.......gare aux mulots!!!!
Merci pour ces nouvelles et toutes ces belles photos , il est bien Billy et ça se voit !

----------


## lorette65

Profite bien de tout ce bonheur beau Billy  :: 
Et respecte les anciens en place ; pour jouer, faut pas être bourrin avec Merlin  :: 
Perso, je suis subjuguée par le fait qu'il soit propre ; Morvan sait bien pourquoi ; j'ai le même version cochon à la maison  ::

----------


## morvan

Au niveau de la propreté, j'ai vraiment de la chance par rapport à mes 5 petits adoptés : les 3 derniers ont été propres de suite. Figo ose marquer s'il est énervé, mais ça reste de l'ordre de l'occasionnel. Seul Vaillant a plus de difficultés, il a compris la propreté, mais ne se retient pas toujours très bien. Pendant 2 ans, je me suis levée toutes les nuits pour le sortir le temps d'un pipi. Je l'ai traité à l'homéopathie et me voilà récompensée : les petits accidents sont très rares(et je dors bien!)

Billy trouve de plus en plus ses marques : ce matin il voulait absolument jouer avec les 3 chasseurs. Alors il les poursuit en grondant... il a vraiment une attitude bizarre pour les inviter. Vaillant le lui a dit à trois reprises avant de le lui montrer très clairement. Fin de l'épisode. Kodack ne sait pas trop quoi faire et Merlin surpris hier l'a envoyé promener aussitôt. Il faudra qu'il comprenne et adapte sa façon de faire (ou qu'il aille chasser lui-aussi :: ).

A l'intérieur, il se couche sagement dans un divan parfois blotti contre 2 autres et son attitude à la gamelle est bien plus détendue.



Hier il a reçu la visite de ma voisine, mais il ne s'est pas laisser approcher... (faut dire qu'elle lui trouve le regard de M. Galabru ::  :: ).

Voilà pour les news. Billy vous fait une GROOOOSSSSEEEEE LECHOUILLLEEEE ! ::

----------


## christinec

Galabru !!!!!!! mdr !!!!!!! c'est vrai que c'est apréciable un chien propre, Unique mon vieux griffon bleu de 13 ans est propre lui aussi, quitte à m'appeler 3 fois dans la nuit, parce qu'il ne se retient plus longtemps et qu'il est aussi un peu sénile ; en tout cas toujours aussi contente d'avoir de si bonnes nouvelles. Les chiens sur la terasse ont l'air vraiment bien, ça fait envie tout cet espace chez vous !

----------


## morvan

Coucou tout le monde !
Voici les nouvelles de la semaine...

Il s'encanaille le Billy. Faut le voir aller, avec son ptit c*l bien  en l'air et ses petits airs de grand. C'est un petit bonhomme de  caractère pas trop décidé à se laisser impressionner. Il démarre de plus  en plus souvent avec les autres pour aboyer sur un éventuel passant. A  tel point que ce soir il boitille des 4 pattes. Demain je vais le mettre  au repos et le garder dans la cour et le jardinet avec le clan des  "planplans" (Figo, Tashi et Khando). Il doit être courbaturé 

Billy  est un chien très facile : dans la meute on ne sent pas vraiment un  poids supplémentaire. La seule chose qui soit un peu agaçante, c'est  qu'il poursuit, surveille et aboie sur Kodack qui heureusement reste zen  et l'ignore. Il adore se pousser pour recevoir des câlins et est un  léchouilleur. Comme tout griffon qui se respecte il a bon appétit et  heureusement, il est très calme lors de la distribution du biscuit du  soir. 

Pour le moment, il n'y a rien de particulier à signaler. 

Voici l'ami Billy :

----------


## lorence

Que du bonheur ces photos  ::

----------


## poppo

Le regard sur la troisième photo..... :: une canaille ce Billy..... ::

----------


## lorette65

::  ::   Que de bonheur après des mois de box  :: 
Merci Christine  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Regardez-le tout fier, ah quel bonheur de voir ça! ::

----------


## TENDRESSE



----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Merci MORVAN, je suis si heureuse pour BINGO-BILLY, le voir heureux comme ça, c'est merveilleux !
Il a toujours ses belles oreilles, un adorable loulou.

Merci à tous

----------


## MALIN

On voit que maintenant billy est habitué aux flashs de sa maman !!! il pose le bonhomme....

----------


## morvan

Nous voilà déjà à un premier anniversaire... Voilà pile poil un mois que nous avons été chercher Billy-Bingo chez plumepoil . Un mois c'est rien, mais malgré tout, pour toute adoption ce premier mois est fort important. Oh, loin de moi l'idée de dire que tout est clair, que les choses tournent et qu'il n'y aura pas ou plus de surprises. Chaque chose en son temps. 

Aujourd'hui... le premier point positif est certainement que Billy est un super chien. Ils sont tous attachants, mais lui est sympa, amusant, intelligent, présent et lorsqu'il sera en pleine confiance, il va  .
Au quotidien il est hyper facile. Au début il se méfiait trop de moi, mais maintenant je peux lui faire des papouilles de jeux, déclenchant chez lui joie et courses. Il adore courir et vient presque le montrer ou le dire. Billy commence à se muscler. Il est proche, calme dans la maison. 

Il est adorable  et comprend rapidement les choses. Si je veux comparer avec les autres griffons, il est de loin plus proche de mon Figo, le bleu que des nivernais (plus durs, possessifs et intransigeants). Il a la même voix et rouspète d'ailleurs très bien pour protéger son terrain.

Dans mon message précédent j'avais signalé qu'il voulait sans cesse embêter Kodack. Bon, je l'ai senti, je le savais et c'est arrivé : Billy s'est pris une bonne correction   . Ben oui, déjà son attitude fière en disait long sur une certaine assurance. Mais alors, allez savoir pourquoi, il a commencé à regarder Kodack de travers : jamais au repos ou à l'intérieur. Mais dehors, il n'avait de cesse que de le tenir à lil, de le poursuivre, de lui foncer dessus en grondant et en essayant de lui mordre une patte postérieure. Au sein de la meute, aucun ne l'a embêté... lui a cherché le brave Kodack qui lui a montré le dentier, mais Billy a continué et puis paf, il s'est retrouvé au sol (ben oui, c'est un mi-portion). Dans une meute, les bagarres se limitent rarement à 2 protagonistes et Billy s'est pris une tripotée. Heureusement, j'ai pu y mettre fin très vite avec une gamelle d'eau. Il a eu un piercing à l'oreille, rien de très grave et suffisant pour qu'il soit moins franc  ... jusqu'à présent en tout cas, il fait de son nez mais reste plus à distance.    

Voilà toutes les histoires de Billy, il apprécie sa petite cure d'omégas, fait des léchouilles à tout qui en veut... même Kodack, est mignon comme tout et ne fait plus ses grands yeux ronds que quand il a peur.

Voici l'artiste à sa promenade du matin d'hier :







Les deux plumeaux... (avec Merlin)


Avec Vaillant


et avec Figo


à la garde d'objet


en mode "beau gosse"




avec Kodack


en mode "bon, je n'ai pas que ça à faire!"
 

et moi non plus...  SALUT !!!

----------


## tenzin35



----------


## fredon21

:: Joyeux anniversaire  Billy :: 

 Morvan ,je ne peux même pas vous dire combien je suis heureuse de voir ces belles photos de Billy , quel bonheur de vous lire ,pour ma part je suis aux anges à chaque post que vous écrivez : vous le décrivez tellement bien  . Merci , merci Morvan et surtout continuez à nous mettre  les belles photos de Billy et du reste de votre meute ::

----------


## maruska

TROP BEAU LES PHOTOS!! Et tous ces commentaires faits par une vraie connaisseuse des griffons!!
Billy ne pouvait tomber mieux! Encore un énorme MERCI!

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

BILLY, MORVAN

----------


## lorette65

Cette bouille!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
J'adore  :: 
Et sacré caractère!

----------


## christinec

Bon anniversaire ! j'adore la photo où il court le popotin en l'air !!!!!!! et la garde de l'objet ! trop drole !
par contre c'est vrai qu'il est magnifique sur les photos ! quel beau chien !

----------


## MOUNINOX

::   ::   ::  _j'adore cette saga.... maintenant_ !!

----------


## lorette65

Belle saga et c'est grâce à morvan!
Gros bisous Bingonou (désolée, je ne m'habitue pas à son nouveau prénom ; mais ça viendra )

----------


## morvan

... et pourtant il connaît bien son nouveau nom le Billy. 

Toujours pas les 7 de face ... alors pour me faire pardonner :
(PS : coupez le son si vous êtes au bureau )




 



A+ ::

----------


## christinec

Quel bonheur de le voir se rouler dans l'herbe !!!!!!!!

----------


## fredon21

:: Quel concert ,magnifiques tous ces loulous :: 

Un  grand bonheur de voir Billy si heureux,il a vraiment changé!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Trop beau, BILLY heureux.. Le bonheur. ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Du pur bonheur ces deux vidéos. ::  Mes chiens qui aboient pour tout aboiement n'ont pas réagi, ils n'ont pas l'habitude de ce type de voix  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Tu as atteint mon rêve : une meute de grands griffons   ...mais avant il me faut la maison qui va avec et le parc

----------


## lorette65

pauvres voisins  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

> pauvres voisins


Vu son terrain, les voisins ne doivent pas être tout près, sinon espérons qu'ils aiment les concerts.

----------


## lorette65

Une voix de "griffon" peut porter très loin..
Le mien s'entend à des km en montagne  :: 
Et les gens savent venir me le dire   :Smile:

----------


## anniec

Quel plaisir  ::

----------


## fredon21

Des nouvelles Morvan? La meute va bien ::  ?

----------


## morvan

Oups, je me disais qu'il était grand temps de donner des nouvelles de Billy... 

Pour le bruit  :: , j'ai effectivement quelques voisins immédiats, et je mets tout en uvre pour limiter les aboiements. Je dirais qu'en temps normal, ils ne sont pas trop bruyants, sauf pour le moment mes deux chasseurs (Vaillant et Kodack ) qui se récrient et se récrient encore. Je veille à ne pas les laisser sortir trop tôt et le soir, je rentre tout le monde entre 21h30 et 22h. Les choses se passent assez bien.

Ils connaissent les piétons /promeneurs habituels et même s'ils aboient ils commencent et cessent à la limite du terrain. Ce ne sont pas des chiens qui aboient pour rien et lorsqu'il y a vraiment beaucoup d'animation ( promenade organisée) je les laisse dans la cour intérieure et un petit jardinet éloigné de la rue. De toutes façons, ils ne manquent pas d'exercice et apprécient une bonne sieste à l'intérieur.
Hé oui, faut pas se faire d'ennemis.


@Zénitude : pour le rêve : il y a la maison, le terrain mais surtout énormément de travail et de gestion canine pas toujours facile.

Bon, mon petit GrisBleuBelge... ce petit loulou est vraiment très sympa. Il a l'aspect triste des griffons, mais est un chien très affectueux et amusant. Plus que mes autres adoptés il montre beaucoup de joie de vivre, pourtant cela ne fait pas encore deux mois qu'il est là. Il est sans-gêne et a un petit côté mêle-tout. Je peux dire que pour le moment, les choses se passent bien pour lui dans notre petite meute.















Billy est une preuve supplémentaire du désintérêt général pour ce type de chien : il est victime une première fois parce que taxé de mauvais chasseur. Il perd donc tout attrait parce qu'il n'est pas un bon outil. A savoir quand même que de nombreux chiens de chasse ne sont aucunement formés et simplement lâchés dans la nature ::  ::  .  Ben oui, dans tous les milieux cynologiques qui prônent un quelconque type de travail, le chien est formé et entraîné étape par étape. Qu'en est-il de la plupart des "chasseurs" ?  :: 

Ensuite, il est victime une seconde fois de son appartenance de chiens de chasse, races dont le look ne plaît pas et surtout à la "mauvaise réputation" de chien de compagnie.

Billy est le chien de compagnie qui pourrait trouver sa place dans n'importe quelle famille et ferait bien des maîtres heureux : câlin, calme, sympa, enjoué il est un chien pouvant très facilement vivre en parfaite harmonie dans une maison. Il est à l'écoute, très attentif. Mon vu le plus cher : que tous ces chiens courants "sortis de nulle part " puissent faire savoir qu'en moins de deux mois ils peuvent être de super compagnons.  ::

----------


## fredon21

Merci Morvan de nous permettre de suivre la " saga " de Billy , Kodack , Vaillant ....et les autres . Je vous lis  et je regarde vos magnifiques photos et vidéos  avec un grand bonheur ::  Quelle belle bouille notre Billy,il est superbe  et son regard est apaisé .....il est enfin pleinement heureux ::  et cela se voit  :: .
Continuez à nous faire partager ces moments uniques , c'est certain  , vous avez un " fan club " .

----------


## lorette65

Très beau et VRAI plaidoyer pour les chouchous "chasses" ; foi de lorette  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

> Oups, je me disais qu'il était grand temps de donner des nouvelles de Billy... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_MORVAN, je suis totalement OK avec toi et ai constaté tout cela moi-même, qui adore ce type de look ET de caractère, ainsi que certains bergers d'ailleurs...._
_Toute fraiche convertie à Internet, j'avais été séduite par GAMINE, griffon nivernais (pure +++) de 9 ans  moisissant en refuge depuis 7 ans !!!!  Je suis allée la chercher (800 KM...) et mon véto et moi avons découvert pourquoi une aussi belle recrue de la race avait été évincée de son "rôle dévolu" : sourde (à 90 %) ET aveugle (à 90 %) !!!!  On imagine la surprise horrifiée de son bon-Maitre-chasseur qui constatait son inappétence pour les (pauvres) animaux de la forêt et des champs !!!_

_Ma petite GAMINE, malgré toutes ses caractéristiques restrictives (et un petit pb cardiague !!) ... s'est intégrée en quelques jours au lieu (parc 5000 M2 très arboré/paysager et pentu) +  balades avec les deux congénères dans les vignes + nos habitudes  etc....
Un vrai amour ++++ hélas décédée "en surprise" après deux ans de sa renaissance, d'un K des sinus .... révélé à l'occasion d'un banal et prudent détartrage ...

Présente et affectueuse +++, joueuse (a minima d'abord..), curieuse et sachant exercer son flair +++ !!, et aussitôt en confiance +++  !!! et tellement adaptable à .... tout !!!_   ::

----------


## Zénitude

@Morvan, je voulais cliquer sur J'aime deux fois, mais...impossible

----------


## fredon21

Des nouvelles de Billy et de ses copains car je ne me lasse pas de voir leur bonheur  ::  ?

----------


## myri_bonnie

Idem pour moi, surtout avec photos  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Un amour de BILLY, merci MORVAN

----------


## morvan

Mouninox, j'imagine vraiment très bien combien Gamine a dû être douce. Pauvre louloute : vivre tant d'années en refuge avec un double (triple) handicap. J'ai eu un nivernais LOF, Elliot qui souffrait de tous les troubles hormonaux qu'il soit possible d'avoir. Il est d'ailleurs parti d'une énième crise d'insuffisance hépatique à l'âge de 9 ans. J'ai toujours pensé qu'il remplaçait sa force physique par de la douceur et de la tendresse. Après, comme ce sont des chiens qui nécessitent une telle attention et tant de soins, les liens ne peuvent être que renforcés.

Encore un grand bonjour à toutes et tous... et à la prochaine.

 ::  Oh j'oubliais... Billy, mon ptit Billy ::  m'a transmis : 


Hep, les amis  :: , je ne suis pas mal tombé ici. Tout se fait avec régularité, c'est rassurant. Faut dire que la moindre chose m'effraie. Parfois même une bouteille d'eau qu'Elle tiendrait en main. Alors je pars plus loin et je regarde, j'attends et alors Elle me montre ce que c'est... OUF 
Elle a parlé au voisin, je n'ai pas bronché mais je me suis couché à 15 mètres en attendant... quelle bavarde d'ailleurs !

Elle dit que je suis gourmand, que comme mes potes je semble avoir toujours faim... je lui fait même des petits bruits pour la faire accélérer aux heures des repas :: . Bon après je me fais pardonner, je me roule sur le dos et donne ma boudinne pour les câlins, je pousse ma tête et je fais mes petites léchouilles (toujours par deux, Elle trouve ça amusant  :: ).


Il faut que je vous dise, je n'aime pas Kodack. Je le tiens tout le temps à lil et dès qu'il court, je le poursuis en me récriant. Je lui tourne autour et puis je reviens, fier de moi... J'avoue que de temps en temps je meffraie de le voir couché dans le même divan que moi.  :: Pourtant, il ne me fait rien, il ne me regarde même pas, mais je ne l'aime pas. Enfin bon, je ne dois pas faire le mariole ici, parce que parfois ça ne rigole pas...  :: 
Depuis hier, je ne peux plus aller courir au pré : je me suis fait mal à une patte et Elle m'a mis au repos. Elle me sort à la longue laisse et me garde à l'intérieur. C'est moche mais bon, c'est le type de bobos qu'on se fait à force de déménager ::  Faut dire que je l'épate et je l'entends souvent dire "Regarde le aller sur ses petites pattes..." Je suis speedy Billy.

Voilà, Elle est un peu honteuse... elle promet de nouvelles photos la prochaine fois !
Salut à vous   ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  *ce qu'il est beau et si heureux ... merci morvan*

----------


## fredon21

:: Il semble si heureux et il est tellement beau ::  :: 
J'adore avoir de ses nouvelles ,merci Morvan ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Merci Morvan, merci pour BILLY-BINGO

----------


## Zénitude

Il n'aime pas Kodack.................y a pas photo !  ::

----------


## poppo

Sacré Billy!!! Tiens toi au carreaux, chenapan! Sois sympa avec tes camarades, surtout que Kodack ne te fais rien lui alors.... ::  Tu as une superbe famille là, mieux ce ne sera possible alors.....stop les bêtises! :: 

 ::

----------


## anniec

Merci  ::

----------


## morvan

Merci pour Billy 




> Sacré Billy!!! Tiens toi au carreaux, chenapan! Sois sympa avec tes camarades, surtout que Kodack ne te fais rien lui alors.... Tu as une superbe famille là, mieux ce ne sera possible alors.....stop les bêtises!


Heureusement, Billy est malin et... Kodack est hyper zen alors ça se passe bien. Ils dorment sans problème dans le même divan et j'ai même vu Billy faire des léchouilles à Kodack... Je pense qu'il y va au bluff, d'ailleurs souvent il s'effraie, puis certains jours il se trompe de chien  , alors il arrête sa "charge" et revient dodelinant du c*l et la tête haute, mine de rien 

Ce petit bonhomme est vraiment très attachant, je sais je le dis chaque fois, mais c'est tellement vrai, il est si facile et tellement attentif. 

Le voici, en mode intimité    et dans une minute il vous le dira

----------


## fredon21

::  :: Toujours un grand bonheur de le voir si  "cool" .....HEUREUX :: 

Je crois que je n'arrêterai jamais de vous remercier Morvan  pour la vie magnifique que vous offrez à tous vos loulous  mais surtout à Billy ::   alors encore une fois .......MERCI !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah, je ne me lasse pas de la saga Billy & Co, j'espère qu'il y aura 10 saisons  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Idem pour moi !!!!
Quelle bouille !!! quelle personnalité !!! Quand on pense qu'elle a été "perdue-enfouie" si longtemps 
Quel gâchis !!!
Mais il rattrape puissance 10000 tout ce temps perdu-méconnu, le tit BILLY !!!! _  ::  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*entendre ses grognements de bonheur est un vrai régal, si seulement tous les oubliés dans le fond des refuges, ceux qui ne plaisent pas, les seniors, etc....avaient la même chance !*

----------


## lorette65

Que c'est émouvant  :: 
J'en ai presque la larme à lil de le voir si détendu!
Profite bien mon pépère  ::

----------


## fredon21

Je n'ai pas honte de dire que  moi aussi  , j'en ai pleuré  et j'ai repleuré aujourd'hui en voyant le message de "vieux os" sur Rolly qui va lui aussi être au chaud dans sa maison  ::

----------


## morvan

Billy adore son fan club  !
Monsieur  ouvre les portes, se fait des doudous, fait des pincettes d'amour, se  faufile comme une anguille. Il a appris à revenir grâce à de petits  biscuits... donc il a compris (et surtout espère) que si on s'assied  devant les pieds on reçoit une gâterie... Lorsqu'il court, on dirait que  l'arrière se déporte sur le côté pour dépasser l'avant  Ca c'est l'ami Billy    Il a vraiment bien pris sa petite place. 





Aujourd'hui il fait une grosse léchouille à son pote Héliot qui est resté à la SPA65 d'Azereix. Il aimerait tellement que lui aussi puisse connaître le bonheur d'une maison.
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...emeure-127933/

----------


## fredon21

::  ::  ::   Quelle bouille

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Trop Beau, merci MORVAN, un veinard ce BILLY

----------


## maruska

oh! la "tronche"!!! Il est vraiment craquant! Et on le sent plus sûr de lui,le regard "un brin hautain"!!! :: 
Qu'est-ce qu'il est beau! Il a vraiment trouvé son équilibre chez vous Morvan!

----------


## morvan

> le regard "un brin hautain"!!!


 ::  c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire ! :: ... et il faudrait le voir rouler des mécaniques... c'est qu'il se la pète l'ami Billy... et dire qu'il est bien plus petit que les autres...
Il ne s'en laisse pas raconter, heureusement de façon assez intelligente (ou prudente) pour le moment.

Plus difficile à photographier: Billy le chapardeur en mode "je fouille tes poches", "je fouine dans tes manches", "oh la belle capuche". Il doit être croisé terrier ::  .

Il est : ::

----------


## fredon21

::

----------


## morvan

Et... il se la pète de plus en plus d'ailleurs

----------


## fredon21

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## maruska

c'était "avant"!! ...au temps de la misère.. ...avant de connaitre Morvan!!...ah! la vraie vie!!.....j'avoue que j'y ai réellement pris goût! ::

----------


## morvan

Merci Maruska !

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

TROP BEAU, MERVEILLEUX !

BILLI, MORVAN  ::

----------


## lorette65



----------


## morvan

Quelques nouvelles : plus de grisaille, plus de pluie : voilà notre première neige : une bonne occasion pour faire quelques photos. Je mets également quelques photos des "autres"

Billy semble apprécier  :: 


Kodack se fait charger par Billy


Si tu continues, tu vas loucher, Merlin  :: 


Ah, enfin le jour se lève. 
Pour la première fois, Khando (près de 12 ans) a tremblé hier soir alors je lui ai mis un manteau


Figo y avait déjà droit : lui c'est une poupée Barbie.. plus on le chipote, plus il apprécie  :: 


Méli mélo de griffons


Tashi la gourmande se contente de neige


Billy attend les troupes


*BILLY*  ::  :: 
 ::  Dans la neige y ' avait deux souliers, deux souliers dans la neige ...  ::  


 ::  :: 


La neige les amuse, mais vraiment pas longtemps : ils semblent souffrir très rapidement des pattes et du froid.

Pas autant que le pote de Billy, oublié au refuge... le pauvre Moustic. Il y pense si souvent ... NE EN 2001 !!!, et 9 ANS DE REFUGE... mais pas une priorité pour diffuser.... Billy est si triste... ::  ::  

*MOUSTIC            Opération            doyens* *9ans            de refuge!*
*Chien            type griffon né octobre 2001 - identifié par tatouage            2EPW840*
Qu            'a t-il? Est-ce que c' est par ce qu' il est noir, que c' est un griffon,            qu' il soit vif Nous ne comprenons pas, jamais personne ne s' est intéressé            à lui.
Neuf            ans, oui neuf ans qu' il attend qu 'une famille s'interesse lui, s'            il vous plait offrez lui la chance de connaître quelques années            en famille, ouvrez-lui votre coeur, votre porte! Merci pour lui
Moustic            s' entend avec ses congénères femelles, il est gentil            et affectueux. 





Ce chien va avoir 14 ans dont 9 ans de refuge et pas mis en avant ! A pleurer

Billy vous léchouille.

----------


## lorette65

Grosse urgence également (pas même refuge) car eutha imminente, je peux le sortir et le mettre à l'abri un temps si adoptant motivé. Il est âgé et va passer à la piqûre en janvier (quel jour???)


Il n'y croit plus...Il attend.. La mort 
Me contacter par MP, mail ou téléphone...

----------


## Vegane7

Mets les liens REscue de ces chiens STP...

----------


## morvan

Je l'ai mis à l'endroit. Il ne paraît pas si âgé ce chien (regard et pattes). Il  a un lien ?

----------


## maruska

Mon Dieu quel contraste entre tous ces beaux loulous heureux dans la neige et ces 2 pauvres créatures qui semblent indifférentes, qui n'attendent rien, qui n'auront rien connu dans leur sinistre vie... 2 personnes de coeur svp  ::  ::  ::  :: , donnez leur  une chance, ouvrez leur votre coeur! Il fait si froid dans leur coeur et dans leur corps  ::  ::

----------


## lorette65

> Je l'ai mis à l'endroit. Il ne paraît pas si âgé ce chien (regard et pattes). Il  a un lien ?


On m'a dit que très vieux, doux et calme..Mais je ne l'ai pas vu. Je vais voir si autorisation de créer post pour lui.

----------


## lorette65

Bon, probablement très vieux car nous venons d'en sortir un autre abandonné en même temps.
Ses papiers mentionnent "né en 2001" et c'est vrai qu'il ne parait pas très vieux...
Je diffuse fin de journée pour lui et deux autres misères.

----------


## lorette65

Même refuge, cette petite à diffuser svp

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...e-65-a-129120/

----------


## lorette65

[QUOTE=lorette65;2496408]Grosse urgence également (pas même refuge) car eutha imminente, je peux le sortir et le mettre à l'abri un temps si adoptant motivé. Il est âgé et va passer à la piqûre en janvier (quel jour???)


Il part dimanche sous association "4 pattes sans toit"  :Smile: 
Merci à eux  

Il s'appelle Balou

----------


## maruska

::  :: ! Un énorme merci à cette asso!

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## lorette65

> Grosse urgence également (pas même refuge) car eutha imminente, je peux le sortir et le mettre à l'abri un temps si adoptant motivé. Il est âgé et va passer à la piqûre en janvier (quel jour???)
> 
> 
> Il n'y croit plus...Il attend.. La mort 
> Me contacter par MP, mail ou téléphone...


Très bien adopté avec une copine d'infortune.
Le jour de leur arrivée vers une nouvelle vie 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Même refuge, cette petite à diffuser svp
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...e-65-a-129120/


Elle s'appelle jadore et a trouvé sa famille

----------


## danyhu

Et Moustic, il est adopté aussi?

----------


## lorette65

Non, il attend toujours.
mais c'est autre refuge..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Contact pour Moustic par MP

----------


## maruska

Bingo se trouve dans "les adoptés et sortis d'affaire"...peut-être  cette rubrique le met plus dans l'ombre?
 :: pour ce brave chien!

----------


## CaroNath18



----------


## fredon21

Je trouve aussi un peu curieux que ce brave loulou n'ait pas un poste à lui dans "adoptions"
C'est pas super de le mettre sur le poste de "bingo"  "Billy" ::

----------


## morvan

Coucou... oui vous avez raison ! Moustic est au refuge de mon super Billy.  Alors pour être honnête, j'ai parlé de Moustic ici pour le montrer... Ce n'est certes pas sa place. Ce pauvre mérite son topic, ses alertes, son suivi, sa mise en lumière, ses diffusions. 

Mais hélas, pour avoir été en contact avec le refuge par rapport aux diffusions (suite à la vidéo d'Héliot demandée par le refuge) , il m'a été très clairement indiqué (noir sur blanc) que ce refuge ne désire pas de diffusions, qu'il ne désire pas déléguer cette tâche pour la simple raison que dans d'autres refuges, d'autres chiens sont menacés d'euthanasie et qu'il convient donc de leur donner la priorité. 

Cette décision changera peut-être, mais moi pour le moment je n'ai qu'une info : le refuge ne veut pas de diffusion. Sans commentaires vu le nombre de chiens en attente depuis trop longtemps.

Ceci dit Billy est heureux d'accueillir des loulous en demande... si ça peut aider... mais sachez que je déplore cette situation.

----------


## MOUNINOX

_MORVAN,    tu as super bien réagi en nous alertant de la vie de misère de ces magnifiques et pôv' adorables griffons qu'on adore !!!
Et bien t'en a pris apparemment, vu le résultat pour BALOU et son cop's, et JADORE qui (re)vivent +++ !!!
Reste petit MOUSTIC 14 ans, que l'on doit aider un max à optimiser (!!!) ses toute dernières années !!!!

MOUSTIC, comme BILLY, doit vivre le meilleur maintenant, à défaut de ne l'avoir connu plus tot_  ::

----------


## lorette65

> Je trouve aussi un peu curieux que ce brave loulou n'ait pas un poste à lui dans "adoptions"
> C'est pas super de le mettre sur le poste de "bingo"  "Billy"


Certes...
Mais nous n'avons pas autorisation de diffusion ici...

----------


## fredon21

> Certes...
> Mais nous n'avons pas autorisation de diffusion ici...


Désolée , je ne savais pas!!!!! ::

----------


## Vegane7

Pas possible de faire un nouveau post pour Bingo sans mentionner son nom ?...
Franchement, je pense que c'est faisable.

----------


## morvan

Un peu de légèreté : comme personne n'a certainement jamais souhaité un joyeux anniversaire à Billy, je le fais aujourd'hui, à l'occasion de ses premiers 6 mois d'adoption ! 
, MON BILLY :: 



, MON SUPER LOULOU  ::

----------


## lorette65

Joyeux anniversaire Billy, profite bien de ta super vie  ::

----------


## fredon21

Joyeux anniversaire Billy, je sais que tu profites un max de ta belle et nouvelle vie  ::   et tu sais  Tango ,il est comme toi ,il profiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttt  tttttttttttte de chaque moment  ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## morvan

Merci pour lui ! Pas besoin de l'encourager... il profite, il profite...

Premiers rayons de soleil et douceur... ils apprécient.

----------


## maruska

Le jardin des griffons heureux! Merci de nous faire partager ces belles photos! La dernière n'a pas dû être évidente à faire!  ::

----------


## fredon21

Magnifiques photos ,ils sont superbes  ::

----------


## lorette65

Roooh, la belle troupe

----------


## breton67

que dire de plus ???? merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_oh oui !!! le providentiel jardin des magnifiques griffons superbement  h e u r e u x.............._

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lorette65

Adoptééééééééééééééé

----------


## maruska

J'ai cru avoir une hallucination!!! Il est magique ce post!!! 
Quel bonheur pour ce vieux toutou! Peut-être aura-t-on quelques nouvelles!

----------


## morvan



----------


## fredon21

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## anniec

Super !
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## fredon21

Des news de votre tribu Morvan ? 
Comment va le beau Billy ex Bingo ? ::

----------


## fredon21

Quelqu'un a -t-il des nouvelles de Morvan ::

----------


## morvan

Oui, moi fredon !   ... oups, j'ai encore tardé à donner des nouvelles et à mettre des photos du joyeux Billy et de sa troupe de potes. Je vais me faire pardonner... et s'il y en a trop, tant pis... fallait pas en demander  

Billy va bien, très bien. C'est un super chien, très attachant. Il a su mettre de la joie dans la meute et invite tout le monde au jeu. Billy est proche, câlin, malin, gourmand, jouette  , profiteur, amusant. Par contre, il reste très peureux face à l'inconnu et file s'il vient "un étranger" à la maison. Il reste méfiant bien longtemps après le départ de la personne. 

Par rapport à Kodack, il garde cette manie de le "menacer" en le poursuivant. Il se la pète et se prend pour un chef... sans conséquences : il est gentil avec les 6 loulous et est doux de nature.

Jeu douceur avec son pote Kodack :




Et en version champêtre :

----------


## CaroNath18

Magnifiques photos, magnifiques loulous...et la vidéo, sont trop choux  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*merci pour cette magnifique vidéo ou Billy se fait laver les oreilles par un Kodack plein d'attentions....les photos sont si jolies que l'on dirait des cartes postales  quelle belle troupe*

----------


## fredon21

Que dire Morvan.......ils sont magnifiques, vraiment magnifiques ! :: 
Quel bonheur de voir Billy , merci Morvan  ! ::

----------


## maruska

::  ::  :: !Oh! les photos!!! Morvan quels beaux chiens!! Et tu as en plus de réels talents de "photographe animalier" ...on pourrait en faire des posters! (et dire que cette race de chiens croupit souvent dans les chenils!!!!)
Magnifique pour les yeux! (Je note aussi qu'il n'y a pas que des rodhodendrons dans les Landes...!)
Quand on se rappelle d'où ils viennent.....quel beau destin pour ces 2  "bouilles d'amour!" ::

----------


## morvan

Merci pour les compliments, mais j'ai le bonheur d'avoir de très belles stars dans un beau décor... en tout cas pour le moment parce qu'en hiver la gadoue est nettement moins sympa.

Voici encore quelques photos, moins jolies mais tellement quotidiennes...

Petit bisou de Khando


Kodack et Billy jouent... Billy sur la pointe des pattes  




Jeux doux avec Merlin


Billy et Merlin


Les hooligans 


Ouf, tranquilles... chut plus de bruit, c'est la ronde de nuit, chut...  


Et pour tous les fans de Billystar  





> Quand on se rappelle d'où ils viennent.....quel beau destin pour ces 2  "bouilles d'amour!"


Oui, et pas qu'eux deux : *Merlin* est remonté de Golfech à Hermeray avant qu'il ne nous rejoigne, *Figo* a été sorti in extremis d'une fourrière près d'Avignon et est remonté à Vaux-le-Pénil et *Vaillant*, qui a vécu 9 mois dans un hangar sans lumière, a fait l'objet d'une saisie pour être proposé à l'adoption, également à VLP. 

Sans les co-voiturages et les transferts du Sud vers le Nord, le Centre et la Belgique j'ignore si j'aurais tant de bonheur aujourd'hui avec mes petits griffons d'

----------


## poppo

Le paradis des griffons sur terre.... ::  ::  ::  Merci Christine!!!

----------


## maruska

"les holligans"  et la "garde de nuit", ces photos pourraient sortir tout droit d'une bande dessinée! C'est trop beau! Ils ont l'air d'être très tendres entre eux! 
Quelle belle famille, un régal pour les yeux!

----------


## MOUNINOX

> "les holligans"  et la "garde de nuit", ces photos pourraient sortir tout droit d'une bande dessinée! C'est trop beau! Ils ont l'air d'être très tendres entre eux! 
> Quelle belle famille, un régal pour les yeux!


_Oui !!!! les photos les montrent totalement "complices, et coordonnés" dans leurs activités jour ou nuit !!
Très amusant, le dortoir où on les imagine bien échanger leurs couchages, et se donner leur avis....
Car ils se font des confidences c'est certain, comme le prouve la vidéo !!!!
DAYSIE pense que KODACK fait un nettoyage d'oreille à son cop's BILLY, mais je penche plutôt pour une confidence EXTRA-perso sur.... peut être la cinéaste embusquée !!!???   
Un vrai régal pour nous autant que pour eux !!! (me font penser à ma tite GAMINE  aussi)_ 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## fredon21

> Le paradis des griffons sur terre.... Merci Christine!!!


Ah oui , un vrai paradis pour ces loulous  :: 
Quelle chance ils ont eue de croiser la route de Morvan ::

----------


## lorette65

Je ne vois pas les photos  :Frown:

----------


## MALIN

un véritable bonheur......

----------


## morvan

> Je ne vois pas les photos


Désolée, mes photos sont dans la nature... avec l'hébergeur "Myzupics", tout a disparu. Sur mon fofo ce sont plus de 600 photos qui sont perdues.

J'en remettrai quelques unes mais pour le moment, je suis occupée avec Tashi, ma nivernaise opérée hier en urgence d'un pyomètre hyper avancé. Elle a été hospitalisée et je l'ai récupérée ce midi. Donc pour le moment, je sais malheureusement comment m'occuper. j'espère pouvoir vous mettre prochainement une jolie photo de Billy et Tashi dans le pré !

----------


## fredon21

Bon rétablissement à Tashi ::

----------


## maruska

De tout coeur avec toi Morvan et prompt rétablissement à Tashi!

----------


## Daysie433

*bonne convalescence à Tashi et caresses à toute la troupe*

----------


## lili2000

Comment va Tashi Aujourd'hui ?

----------


## morvan

Il me semble que tous vos bons vux de prompt rétablissement sont arrivés à bon port   Tashi va mieux : elle récupère doucement. Elle a retrouvé son appétit . Elle fait quelques petites sorties au pré, en compagnie de Figo et Khando. Pour le reste, elle dort énormément et c'est ce qu'elle a de mieux à faire d'ailleurs. Je l'ai installée seule au salon pour qu'elle soit vraiment au calme, mais j'envisage de laisser venir mes deux autres "petits vieux" pour passer la soirée ensemble. La compagnie, c'est bon pour son moral !  et ils ne sont certainement pas de nature à la déranger et encore moins à l'embêter. De toutes façons il suffit qu'elle lance un regard sombre ou un grondement  pour que tout le monde se tienne à carreau. 

Elle termine ses anti-douleurs aujourd'hui, reste sous antibiotiques et anti-inflammatoires et sera contrôlée par le véto mardi prochain. Entretemps, dimanche je pourrai lui enlever son pansement (auquel elle ne touche pas  ).

  Je sais qu'en PA, peu de chiennes demeurent entières, mais pour les proprios de femelles non stérilisées je voudrais vraiment insister sur l'urgence vétérinaire que représente le pyomètre. Au moindre doute, à la moindre perte bizarre ou épaisse il faut aller consulter. Khando et Tashi ont connu le problème : dans les deux cas, l'évolution a été fulgurante; Il faut bien se dire que nos chiens sont costauds et leur attitude ne laisse pas transparaître l'état de gravité de la maladie. Qui plus est, si le col est fermé aucune perte n'est visible et le pus s'accumule dans l'utérus au risque d'entraîner une infection générale (sang, reins, foie, pancréas, etc...) ou la rupture de cet organe .
Tashi mangeait (certes moins goulument), faisait sa promenade et à part un abattement du style : "Tashi n'est visiblement pas en forme", rien ne laissait présager quoique ce soit sauf les pertes du dernier jour. Et pourtant le taux de globules blancs était explosé et son utérus plein comme ne outre. Un jour de plus et....

Après cette mise en garde un peu dure, je vous mets quelques photos de ma jolie nivernaise qui passe souvent au second plan après tous ces adoptés. Faut -il le dire ? elle est douce, calme, intelligente, câline à ses heures, gourmande, discrète (oui oui !), têtue, tenace, forte de caractère, un peu mégère dans la meute et très à l'écoute (pour un griffon). Elle est balaise... un diesel, une trotteuse plutôt indolente que super active même si elle adore toujours aller à la chasse aux mulots avec les "garçons".



Avec Vaillant






Avec Figo et Vaillant


Rustique ?


Pas que...


Elle vous fait craquer du haut de ses 11 ans ? Regardez, ARNICA n'a que 9 ans (de refuge) et attend un doux foyer pour devenir une super louloute de compagnie comme Tashi...



Elle vous attend à Figeac : http://refuge-de-figeac.wifeo.com/le...-ladoption.php

 ::

----------


## fredon21

::  ::  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

::  _ah ! tous ces griffons sont absolument des chiens d'amour ++++

TASHI est la sœur jumelle de (feue depuis 1990 ) ma tite ORTENS-poilue-de-ma-vie, dont la mère avait été trouvée errante aussi, en ville !!
bonne convalescence à TASHI..._ 

 ::   ::  _ adoptez la petite ARNICA de suite !!! elle sera toute adorable dans SA famille_ !!!

----------


## maruska

Très utile ce petit résumé sur le pyomètre... cela peut vraiment aider à sauver une vie! 

Ah !ces photos...je ne me lasse pas de les regarder! Il y a dans le regard de ces chiens une telle bonté, une telle douceur...

Celle de "la demoiselle au chapeau" est vraiment craquante!

Très heureuse que Tashi aille mieux!
Vite adoptez Arnica, elle deviendra avec de l'amour aussi jolie que Tashi...9 ans de refuge!!! qui va enfin la voir?

----------


## morvan

ARNICA EST ADOPTEE et BOULY également    .

C'est tout simplement... GENIAL !

----------


## maruska

non!!! c'est  ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  MERVEILLEUX! ton post doit porter chance Morvan!!

Merci infiniment  à leurs adoptants!

----------


## morvan

J'aimerais tellement avoir une baguette magique Maruska... mais je pense que pour les griffons en attente depuis si longtemps, la page FaceBook, "Un toit pour nos griffons"   va aider à mettre nos "préférés" en évidence et faciliter leur diffusion.  

Bon, comme on ne sait jamais... d'où vient ce bon vent...
N'oublions pas ATOS:
*TYPE :* Griffon nivernais  *SEXE :* mâle
 *AGE :* 05/02/2005 (10 ans)

 *IDENTIFICATION :* 2EFK131
 *DATE D'ENTREE AU REFUGE :* 24/05/2005
"Je  suis arrivé au refuge avec mon frère Astérix alors que nous étions tout  jeune ! Nous avons été retirés d'un élevage, avec 6 autres compagnons !  Astérix m'a récemment abandonné pour le paradis des chiens, je me  retrouve abandonné de lui. Je n'ai jamais connu la vie de famille, mon  éducation sera à faire mais j'apprends vite ! Je suis sociable avec les  autres chiens et j'aime qu'on s'occupe de moi."
En savoir plus sur http://refugebrignoles.e-monsite.com...uVlwSHEqVq7.99






Il est à Brignolles : http://refugebrignoles.e-monsite.com/

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

> non!!! c'est  MERVEILLEUX! ton post doit porter chance Morvan!!
> 
> Merci infiniment  à leurs adoptants!


 ::   ::  :Pom pom girl:  _ Vive le site "un toit pour nos griffons" sur FB (où je ne suis pas) alors !!!!

Belle vie à ces amours de poilus abandonnés presque toute leur vie : enfin une (re)NAISSANCE !!!!_

----------


## morvan

En tout cas, mon post a porté chance à Billy... le petit qui se prend pour un grand , mais je dois avouer que ce loulou est vraiment un chien super au quotidien : facile il est aussi très amusant. Il est vraiment très, très chouette !
Quelques photos du jour... Billy, chasseur hors-pair  

Billy... aime les oiseaux...

Personne ne me voit?


C'est par là :


Je vais l'avoir !


Oh il est haut, je m'étends...


Zut, pas grave... faisons semblant de rien...


Kodack, viens m'aider stp


Oups, nous ? non... on ne fait rien...


d'ailleurs... le petit oiseau, c'est Figo qui l'a tué  :Frown:

----------


## maruska

Photos et humour vont de pair! Un régal ces photos comme toujours et l'histoire est si bien racontée...
Merci morvan, ce post nous redonne le moral!

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## fredon21

Comme d'habitude, magnifiques photos , toujours un grand bonheur de voir ce cher "bingo" Billy aussi heureux , il est magnifique , je suis toujours très émue de le voir aussi épanoui  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*beaux modèles et photographe très douée....* ::  *​ils sont magnifiques !*

----------


## MOUNINOX

_OUI .... les modèles + la photographe + l'histoire + l'humour..... =  B.ON.H.E.U.R./P.L.A.I.S.I.R.

Peut-on consommer SANS modération ??  oui, merci .....  autant que les bisous à ces deux fripons (et cop's) de ma part !!!_

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

De vraies beautés, BINGO, le bonheur te va bien.

Merci vraiment pour Bingo.

----------


## poppo

Un R E G A L !! Merci Morvan!!

----------


## morvan

Merci beaucoup et tant que nous sommes dans le bonheur, c'est la fête d'anniversaire de trois de mes adoptés Billy, Kodack, puis Vaillant que vous connaissez moins (saisi pour maltraitance et je l'ai adopté à VLP). 
Et de 1  et de 2  et de 3   ... trois anniversaires d'adoptions à défaut de connaître leur date de naissance.

*Vaillant*, adopté en août 2011 




*Kodack*, adopté en août 2013
 



*Billy*, adopté en août 2014





  *Qu'il est beau le chemin du bonheur  * 

Joyeux anniversaire mes loulous et je vous le promets, un jour je cesserai de vous questionner sur votre âge et votre passé !

----------


## Daysie433

*ils sont trop beaux*  :: 


*bon anniversaire à tous les trois*

----------


## Yummy63

Joyeux anniversaire d'adoption à tout les trois  Ils ont eu de la chance ces petits coeurs

----------


## TENDRESSE

Joyeux anniversaire les griffons..💞💕. Vous avez tiré le gros lot.
Quand  on voit toute cette misère on est vraiment très heureux pour vous , profitez bien
de la vie de rêve que vous offre Morvan.😘😘😘

Ps: il me semblait que Vaillant venait d'Hermeray et FIgo de VLP.😊

----------


## morvan

Merci pour mes loulous !

Coucou Tendresse ! Non non, Vaillant a été mon premier adopté de cette génération-ci. Il était à VLP. En suivant les "actualités" de VLP, j'y ai découvert Figo et suis allée le chercher quelques mois plus tard.
Le seul qui vienne d'Hermeray, c'est l'ami Merlin  .

----------


## maruska

[QUOTE=TENDRESSE;2682472]Joyeux anniversaire les griffons... Vous avez tiré le gros lot.
Quand  on voit toute cette misère on est vraiment très heureux pour vous , profitez bien
de la vie de rêve que vous offre Morvan.
Comme ils ont eu de la chance en effet!! Héliot, tout aussi beau, enfermé dans son refuge d'où il ne sortira probablement pas, aurait tant aimé avoir la même ...

Très bon anniversaire quand même les griffons!!

----------


## TENDRESSE

> Merci pour mes loulous !
> 
> Coucou Tendresse ! Non non, Vaillant a été mon premier adopté de cette génération-ci. Il était à VLP. En suivant les "actualités" de VLP, j'y ai découvert Figo et suis allée le chercher quelques mois plus tard.
> Le seul qui vienne d'Hermeray, c'est l'ami Merlin  .


xx

Autant pour moi...la vieillesse me gagne vraiment.😆😝

----------


## poppo

C'est Août 2015......pas d'adoption possible........Héliot? 

Je sais tu es plein ...comme nous tous  :Frown:  mais l'espoir fait vivre...

Bisous!

----------


## fredon21

[QUOTE=poppo;2682735]

C'est Août 2015......pas d'adoption possible........Héliot? 

Je sais tu es plein ...comme nous tous  :Frown:  mais l'espoir fait vivre...

Bisous!

Ohh oui...................................

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Oh oui le mois d'AOUT......  très propice aux adoptions, se dit-il ..... non ????   
On nous parle de plusieurs expérimentations vers le MORVAN.....  non ???     

Très joyeuses festivités au CLub des Beaux Griffons Heureux_......    ::   :Pom pom girl:

----------


## morvan

Merci pour votre confiance ! Mais je vais vous décevoir... en août j'ai semblé avoir un instinct maternel assez exacerbé. C'est vrai et si ça dépendait de moi... place en suffisance, amour à donner, temps (bien qu'ils me le prennent), désir d'aider, de sauver, tout. Mais la meute ne veut pas ! Déjà dans l'absolu 7 (dont 5 adoptés) c'est un beau programme. Et les miens : ils sont divisés en deux groupes : les 3 "vieux" et surtout les "4". Beaucoup de caractère, pétillants et... durs les uns vis-à-vis des autres. L'équilibre est fragile. Il faut sans cesse être sur ses gardes et anticiper les réactions pour éviter des prises de becs, qui ne sont pas que des mises en garde mais de réelles bagarres. Donc, la meute dit non... au risque de tout faire basculer. Autant j'ai adopté sereinement et en confiance, autant je dis NON.

Du côté des "vieux"... bah non.. ou presque... j'avais proposé d'adopter Blair, ce fauve de 13 ans malade de la prostate. Parce que c'était vraiment un don de bonheur pour un vieux. Temporaire et possible côté des calmes. Un coup de cur, une exception... SAUF QUE le refuge 'Un gîte, une gamelle" se trouve à l'autre bout de la terre... et pas de co-voiturage possible. Raison? Non pas que je sois une "mauvaise" adoptante donc pas besoin de me voir. Le co-voiturage est mis en cause : la responsable du refuge craint les pertes de chiens lors des transferts...
Voilà, c'est un peu dur et heureusement Blair a été (très furtivement adopté sans autres nouvelles).

Alors moi, j'ai du mal par rapport à des décisions des refuges. Oui je comprends la prise de précautions, mais...
Blair... pas de possibilité, ni même d'information par rapport au transfert (1 de confiance -animalière à école véto de Toulouse que je connais depuis plus de 5 ans) et moi...
Héliot ? Prévisite par le refuge et département limités. Aucune utilisation par le refuge de la vidéo pour diffusion, pas de diffusions FB etc... 
Alors oui j'ai mal pour ces chiens d'autant qu'un hyper protectionnisme les condamne dans des régions où ils sont légion et pas intéressants.

Pour Héliot ? LA solution : le faire monter en Belgique, au petit refuge (très sérieux!!) Animal Trust, je paie les frais d'abandon et il devrait être vite adopté (en corrélation et harmonie avec l'adoptant). Le refuge de Carcassonne travaille avec Animal Trust et leurs chiens remontent par 4 ou 5 et sont souvent vite adoptés (quelques mois par rapport à des années d'attente dans le Sud). Carcassonne travaille gratuitement, mais si on couvre les frais d'abandon  c'est faisable aussi pour d'autres (j'ai été e contact avec eux).
Si quelqu'un peut amener les responsables du refuge d'Azereix à accepter cette tentative...je vous laisse "discuter", moi je peux seconder et prendre une bonne partie en charge ainsi que les contacts et le suivi...
Que dire d'autre ?
Les refuges doivent donner plus de libertés de placement (avec pré-visites, participation de personnes de confiance etc...). 
Athos à Brignolles... 10 ans de box et uniquement adoptable en PACA ? Dans le Nord, ils sont rares ces chiens, exceptionnels ces griffons contrairement au Sud : voilà qui doit être exploité.
Moi je reste battante, mais pour le moment particulièrement déçue (Blair), et ... de ce fait absente de cette cause. A quoi bon?

Billy remonté d'Azereix vous léchouille
Kodack remonté des Landes vous bisouille
Merlin remonté de Golfech vous câline
Figo remonté d'Avignon vous bizzzzzzeeee
et les 3 autres pensent à tous ces malheureux....

----------


## poppo

Bien dit Morvan.

Alors qui a des contacts a Azereix? Lorette mais je crois qu'elle a pris temporairement du recul, lasse comme beaucoup d'entre nous de tous ses obstacles....mais on revient encore et toujours parce qu'on ne peut pas les laisser, car ils n'ont que nous alors on rempile et on continue de faire du mieux qu'on peut.

Alors qui peut intervenir et proposer cette solution? Une suivi assuré par Morvan est une garantie en or.

----------


## maruska

Ce serait une piste sérieuse et bien raisonnée qui pourrait effectivement aboutir à une belle adoption alors qu'ici le pronostic est sombre!  Dans les spa du S.O. les chiens de chasse sont légion!
A part Lorette en effet, je ne connais personne d'autre.
J'ai plusieurs fois parlé d'Héliot sur le post de tes "griffons heureux" Morvan car "le bonheur attire le bonheur" et j'ai espéré lui donner une chance supplémentaire!
Pour autant, c'est vrai qu'on sentait (tout comme moi d'ailleurs) ton attirance pour ce bel Héliot mais comme dit plus haut :

deja dans l'absolu 7 c'est un beau programme!
c'est un beau programme en effet! Et vouloir superviser son adoption plus haut si le refuge était d'accord serait une belle façon d'aider!!

----------


## MOUNINOX

_MORVAN, POPPO, MARUSKA : OK ++++++

En tout domaine, on RECULE si on ne PROGRESSE PAS voire en reconsidérant des principes anciens basés sur d'autres murs (refuges moins surchargés car moins d'abandons, car moins "d'achats"...), et un autre temps (moins d'autoroutes, pas de liaisons internet/portables/vidéos etc...) le tout permettant SUR L'INSTANT tous contrôles indispensables EN AMONT, en AVAL ETC...)

MORVAN, tu as absolument raison de parler de "l'entente" intra-meute !! car si l'ambiance générale est généralement zen (notamment au vu du caractère très sympa de nos poilus ET de notre ajout éducatif !!) il n'en est pas moins vrai que c'est une affaire d'observation, vigilance et ANTICIPATION permanentes car chacun a "ses humeurs" et en groupe, peuvent vite surprendre/dégénérer/!!! 

Donc c'est très judicieux (et généreux !!) de veiller à l'équilibre-harmonie de ton groupe BILLY/KODACK/MERLIN/FIGO et .. les 3 autres
même "au prix" de la satisfaction/bonheur pour toi de "sauver" un de plus..._

 ::

----------


## fredon21

> _MORVAN, POPPO, MARUSKA : OK ++++++
> 
> En tout domaine, on RECULE si on ne PROGRESSE PAS voire en reconsidérant des principes anciens basés sur d'autres mœurs (refuges moins surchargés car moins d'abandons, car moins "d'achats"...), et un autre temps (moins d'autoroutes, pas de liaisons internet/portables/vidéos etc...) le tout permettant SUR L'INSTANT tous contrôles indispensables EN AMONT, en AVAL ETC...)
> 
> MORVAN, tu as absolument raison de parler de "l'entente" intra-meute !! car si l'ambiance générale est généralement zen (notamment au vu du caractère très sympa de nos poilus ET de notre ajout éducatif !!) il n'en est pas moins vrai que c'est une affaire d'observation, vigilance et ANTICIPATION permanentes car chacun a "ses humeurs" et en groupe, peuvent vite surprendre/dégénérer/!!! 
> 
> Donc c'est très judicieux (et généreux !!) de veiller à l'équilibre-harmonie de ton groupe BILLY/KODACK/MERLIN/FIGO et .. les 3 autres
> même "au prix" de la satisfaction/bonheur pour toi de "sauver" un de plus..._



+1

----------


## morvan

A vous lire... ça y est j'ai les larmes aux yeux. Oui, j'ai une très grande attirance pour Héliot et j'ai des nuds dans l'estomac de ne rien voir évoluer pour lui et de le voir griller ou geler ses belles années en box. J'en ai d'autant plus que (excusez-moi je me répète...) son sort semble scellé dans son petit coin sans grand espoir d'adoption. Et mon plus grand regret est certainement de ne pas pouvoir l'adopter moi-même.

Mouninox, tu ne pourrais mieux résumer la situation  "_MORVAN, tu as absolument raison de parler de "l'entente" intra-meute  !! car si l'ambiance générale est généralement zen (notamment au vu du  caractère très sympa de nos poilus ET de notre ajout éducatif !!) il  n'en est pas moins vrai que c'est une affaire d'observation, vigilance  et ANTICIPATION permanentes car chacun a "ses humeurs" et en groupe,  peuvent vite surprendre/dégénérer/!!! "

_Il s'agit d'ailleurs d'un élément que l'on minimise en PA lorsque l'on dit "OK congénères_"._ Le caractère et l'adéquation peuvent évoluer très fort en fonction de la prise d'assurance au sein du groupe et du caractère individuel de ses membres.
Pendant que nous sommes entre nous et à titre d'exemple. En faisant abstraction des 2 femelles... Vaillant s'est imposé aux autres sans aucune contestation d'aucun autre adopté. L'arrivée de Kodack a renforcé Vaillant (qui n'en avait pas besoin) dans tous ses actes. A 2 ils chassent comme si leur vie en dépendait, Vaillant est devenu bruyant, au démarrage des courses il se retourne et "pince" ses copains. Et lorsqu'il y a une prise de bec, Kodack seconde Vaillant rendant toute explication canine impossible car complètement déséquilibrée (c'est ce qui a fait que j'ai dû séparer Figo).

Une meute reconstituée d'individus adultes ne réagit pas comme une meute créée au fil du temps grâce à l'ajout d'un chiot ou même d'un adulte étranger. Qui plus est, on a beau dire que nos griffons sont des chiens de meute, je ne connais pas beaucoup de grandes meutes de griffons, contrairement aux anglos et autres longues oreilles. Je pense que nos griffons ont beaucoup de caractère vis-à-vis des congénères et tant d'amour pour l'humain. 

Dans la semaine j'ai vu passer une femelle nivernaise... descriptif "pas facile en chenil, mais parfaite en maison" : tout est dit.

L'équilibre d'une meute peut aussi être mis à mal par la disparition ou l'écartement d'un des leurs. C'est mon cas : Tashi ma femelle nivernaise de 11 ans a toujours tenu et contrôlé les mâles. Une calme au caractère bien tranché. Malheureusement, comme elle connaît des soucis de santé (après son opération pour pyomètre), elle a été opérée dans la semaine de tumeurs mammaires. Elle est à présent avec Khando et Figo, laissant les mâles à leurs turbulences...

Non, définitivement ma petite famille n'est pas prête à accueillir un nouveau copain. Ils me le disent  : c'est ce qui me rend raisonnable même par rapport à un Héliot.

Mouninox, pour les contrôles : au moment de l'adoption de Billy (il a eu de la veine de pouvoir monter vers le Nord), j'ai été en contact avec le refuge d'Azereix ensuite également par rapport à la vidéo d'Héliot. J'ai proposé mes services pour effectuer les pré-visites éventuelles dans le Nord ou en Belgique... 

Parfois, il faut accepter les mains tendues pour le bien des chiens et ne pas se conforter dans l'idée que "chez nous les chiens sont bien, il n'y a pas de risque d'euthanasie, donc il ne faut pas les considérer comme des priorités".

Je reste évidemment disposée à aider Héliot (et d'autres).

----------


## morvan

Billy va bien, tout baigne et il apprécie particulièrement "son tour" de nonosse !









Léchouilles à toutes et tous !

----------


## CaroNath18

Extra la dernière !!!  ::

----------


## Zénitude



----------


## maruska

quelle "tronche", comme il est devenu beau! Et avec son lit à côté du radiateur! Je vous le dis, en voilà un qui ne regrette pas le changement de région!!!!  ::  ::  superbes photos!

----------


## fredon21

> quelle "tronche", comme il est devenu beau! Et avec son lit à côté du radiateur! Je vous le dis, en voilà un qui ne regrette pas le changement de région!!!!  superbes photos!


Oui , mon Billy , tu es magnifique  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

> quelle "tronche", comme il est devenu beau! Et avec son lit à côté du radiateur! Je vous le dis, en voilà un qui ne regrette pas le changement de région!!!!  superbes photos!


_OUI quelle bouille !!! et son regard canaille dit bien qu'il ne lâcherait pas son Trésor pour tous les bisous du monde.... enfin, ce jour-là seulement ....   !!! _

----------


## morvan

Merci !

Ne le dites à personne... ce n'est pas son lit à côté du radiateur, le temps d'un nonosse il a squatté celui de Figo et de Khando qui  sont inséparables pour dormir.





 Billy dort du côté des jeunes zinzins dans leurs divans



... et les "petits vieux" se plaisent à occuper ces divans une partie de la journée... un échange de bons procédés en quelque sorte.

Pour les adeptes, dans le divan de droite (sous Merlin), c'est Kodack, le magnifique

----------


## TENDRESSE

Quelle différence dans le regard par rapport à 2013.
T'es le plus beau Billy

----------


## fredon21

Oui , t'es les plus beau Billy et tu as un regard de crapule  ::  quelle différence effectivement dans ton regard ::

----------


## maruska

j'adore la dernière photo!
Effectivement sur la photo de 2013 le regard est vide et triste...sur la dernière je peux y lire...c'est ma maman, ma maison et mon "zozoss"  ::  :: !" passez ya rien à voir"! En voilà un qui a su s'adapter...

----------


## morvan

Billy et ses 6 copains vous souhaitent d'agréables fêtes de fin d'année, un Joyeux Noël chaleureux et doux et formulent tous leurs Vœux de bonheur pour une fantastique année 2016 !

----------


## Daysie433

*MERCI pour cette magnifique carte de voeux morvan

toute ma tribu de petits adoptés et moi-même nous vous souhaitons de bonnes fêtes de Noël 
et tous nos voeux pour vous et vos petits pour l'année 2016

ici vous pouvez voir mon dernier adopté, Doudou qui vous souhaite un Joyeux Noël aussi

*

----------


## maruska

de la tendresse, de l'amour, de la douceur pour vous et vos "petites et grandes boules de poils"!Du fond du coeur tous mes meilleurs voeux à vous mes amies, qui êtes mes  "soeurs de coeur" quand il s'agit d'aider nos petits amis à 4 pattes!Merci Morvan pour cette magnifique carte des" griffons heureux"! Daysie votre dernier petit est "craquant"!

----------


## Daysie433

*merci maruska

oui il est craquant, il est arrivé sur ma terrasse il y a 3 mois 1/2 abandonné en zone industrielle
je vais avoir son contrat d'adoption comme cadeau de noël  

joyeux noël et meilleurs voeux 2016 pour vous aussi et vos petits 

*

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## fredon21

Joyeux Noël à vous et bonnes fêtes à vous et à votre magnifique "meute" , ils sont si beaux  ::

----------


## lorette65



----------


## morvan

Billy, petit bonhomme comique, chef raté qui se la pète, amusant, vivant, mêle-tout, expressif... incontournable, qui fait notre joie et nous apporte beaucoup de plaisir  vous fait une grosse léchouille !

Vidéo de Billy avec... en casting...
Billy le petit
Merlin, son copain de jeu
Kodack,  loulou le magnifique qui fait wou wou... 
et
Vaillant, le Chef observateur.

----------


## Daysie433

* tous adorables*  ::

----------


## poppo

Un régal! Merci Morvan

----------


## fredon21

Quel plaisir, voir cette vidéo ce matin, illumine toute ma journée :Pom pom girl: 
Ils sont magnifiques et mon Billy, quel joie de te voir si heureux!
Merci Morvan!

----------


## maruska

Que cela fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles fraiches de ces magnifiques toutous!
J'avoue que je m'y perds un peu et que j'arrive à en confondre certains! ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_C'est vrai que cette joyeuse et amicale ambiance, tout en douceur et complicité,  illumine ma journée_ .....

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## morvan

Mais... c'est avec plaisir ! Voici une "petite illumination" façon Billy

----------


## maruska

"mossieu" se la joue "beau gosse dans un rayon de soleil!"  ah! il est bien loin le temps du box et du désespoir!

----------


## fredon21

Rhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooo , magnifique mon Billy , quelle bouille  

C'est toujours avec un grand plaisir que regarde vos photos Morvan , merci de nous faire profiter du bonheur de vos chiens , ils sont tous merveilleux mais j'ai un petit faible pour (Bingo)  Billy ,je désespérais tellement de le voir trouver une bonne famille..............mais là pour lui , c'est le paradis! ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## fredon21

Morvan , si vous avez un moment pour nous donner des nouvelles de la meute et de  Billy !
C'est un tel bonheur de voir vos photos ! ::

----------


## morvan

Mais... bien volontiers Fredon ... il suffit de demander ! D'autant plus que le moment est venu de poster un petit mot à l'occasion de l'anniversaire de mes trois "aoûtchiens", trois parmi mes adoptés l'ont été au mois d'août : Vaillant il y a (déjà) 5 ans, Kodack depuis 3 ans et notre très cher Billy, il y a deux ans. 


Billy est un bon petit chien tellement amusant ! Il fait souvent son sale petit caractère de griffon, un tantinet ronchon vis-à-vis de Kodack, mais sans aucune conséquence. Il est resté hyper trouillard et se méfie de tout le monde : lorsqu'il y a des invités, Billy ne se laisse pas approcher. Ca c'est pour le négatif. 

Billy est un chien super attachant, très proche, patachon et câlin à souhait, mais par dessus-tout c'est un petit comique , toujours amusant et même surprenant dans ses attitudes et actions.


Côté santé, rien d'important à signaler... sauf qu'il ne va pas apprécier son cadeau d'anniversaire : un détartrage prévu au début septembre...

Voici le beau au quotidien, tranquilou dans sa petite vie :






Avec Kodack






Avec Vaillant


Merlin, Billy, Vaillant et Kodack


Les mêmes dans un autre ordre...


Khando, Billy, Merlin, Tashi et Figo










Il ne se plaint pas de son sort, c'est certain ! Et moi, non plus, tant il est facile et égaie nos journées.

----------


## lorette65



----------


## fredon21

Merci Morvan pour ces belles photos , ils sont magnifiques et quel bonheur de les voir s'ébattrent  en toute liberté , si contente de voir Billy et sa bonne bouille , Merci !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Toujours un régal ces photos, merci mille fois Morvan, le paradis sur terre pour les griffons c'est bien chez toi!

----------


## maruska

oh! les photos comme d'habitude! La 7 pourrait s'intituler "palace pour chiens!" Quant à la 10..."genre spa bain de soleil ombragé"... bien sûr tous les griffons ne connaitront pas ce luxe! :: 
Du pur bonheur ces photos! Pleins de souhaits d'anniversaire pour que cela dure encore et encore pour tous ces petits (enfin pas si petits) privilégiés!!!!! ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

::   ::  _Ils le valent bien....  _  _On se les aime_  ::   ::

----------


## morvan

tout le monde et merci pour mes loulous et les photos !

Je voulais rajouter une "bonne bouille" de Billy, mais je ne sais pas choisir, alors je mets les deux :

----------


## Yummy63



----------


## fredon21

Là , je craqueeeeeeeee ::  , quelle bouille magnifique , quel regard et quelle différence avec ce regard triste et résigné d'il y a 2 ans il est tranquille , apaisé  , bref il est HEUREUX et ça se voit  ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

BINGO BILLY,je me souviens si bien de toi.

Comme tu es heureux,du soleil sur ma journée.

Merci Morvan

----------


## maruska

sur la première il a comme "un petit air pincé"..."quelle tronche à bisous"! Se sentir aimé le rend si beau! ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

magnifiques

----------


## morvan

*BILLY, ses 6 potes et moi-même vous souhaitons une agréable fin d'année 2016, un joyeux Noël et vous présentons nos meilleurs vux pour cette nouvelle année.*

----------


## Vegane7

Joyeuses Fêtes également

----------


## France34

Joyeux Nöel et Bonne Année 2017 à MORVAN et à toute sa troupe de poilus ! ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

*Idem de la part de "mes" 6 poilu(e)s !!!  Tout plein de joyeuses aventures en 2017 encore, à MORVAN & C°!!!

J'ai adoré ta carte postale, à l'image des facéties justement dont sont fans, chacun à son moment, les 4-pattes de ta troupe !!!:*asile:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maruska

Quelle belle crèche!!quel beau montage!


à la santé de tous ces magnifiques toutous pour une merveilleuse année 2017 avec leur non moins "merveilleuse" maman!!

Un TRES BEAU NOEL A TOI ET TOUTE TA FAMILLE MORVAN  ::

----------


## Daysie433

*joyeux Noël à Bingo et tous ses compagnons et à vous morvan

*

----------


## morvan

Merci beaucoup pour vos bons vux réciproqués !

Mouninox... "les facéties de la troupe"    voilà qui est bien dit pour décrire ce que j'ai plus souvent l'habitude de prendre pour les conneries   de mes 4 zinzins  (les 3 autres sont trop âgés et calmés). 
Je reste fan, ça met du piment et de la joie au quotidien 

En parlant de capon... en voici un...

----------


## fredon21

Joyeux Fêtes et bonne année à vous Morvan et à tous vos  "poilus " ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bonne année Morvan et merci pour Bingo !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quelle façon originale de nous présenter vos voeux!!!c'est super

Excellente année 2017 pour vous, vos proches et vos "belles gueules"

----------


## fredon21

Des petites news de "la meute" Morvan ?

----------


## morvan

Fredon, vous avez manqué d'un rien de patience ... Le mois prochain Billy aurait reçu un super post d'anniversaire. Dans un mois, cela fera en effet 3 ans que "le petit chef" nous a rejoint. En même temps, j'avoue n'être pas très communicative.

Billy est un jouisseur, mendiant de caresses, surtout sur le ventre. Et aussi mendiant de biscuits pour son ventre . Il est facile et assez obéissant, sauf lorsqu'il y a un étranger à la maison, alors il reste TRES en retrait. C'est qu'il n'est pas très courageux "le petit chef".

Pourtant, il se la pète surtout et toujours d'ailleurs, face à Kodack. Lorsqu'il le chasse et le gronde, il grandit de 3 cm et rouspète comme s'il allait monter en grade notre petit soldat. Il ose se la jouer menaçant. J'imagine très bien ce qui pourrait se passer si Kodack n'était pas aussi patient, à l'ignorer. D'ailleurs un jour, le petit caporal en herbe s'en pris une bonne . Depuis, il n'a pas réellement changé sa façon de faire, sauf qu'il cesse sa charge à distance. 

Pour le reste, il est joueur (au besoin même avec Kodack). Il ne pose réellement aucun problème et est joyeux, à se rouler dans l'herbe ou à courir tout seul comme s'il avait trouvé une piste. Puis il revient au triple galop et s'assied pour mendier un gâteau sec. 

Pas grand chose à dire, c'est un chien presque normal qui s'éclate dans une vie calme et douce . 


Pour le reste, les petites news de la meute sont difficiles sauf pour Kodack et Merlin qui vont très bien.

Mais ma petite Khando, la picarde a 14ans et 4 mois a fait 10 (dix!!) AVC sur une année et a de plus en plus de mal au niveau du train arrière qui s'affaiblit. Je l'aide tant que je peux et la véto aussi pour prolonger encore un peu son "autonomie".

Tashi, ma nivernaise de 13 ans et 5 mois, la plus grande et la plus costaude de la meute se lève aussi de plus en plus difficilement et connaît des problèmes hépatiques.

Figo, le bleu à l'âge inconnu a été opéré il y a 4 mois :  il a fallu lui ôter la rate sur laquelle il y avait une tumeur de la taille d'une orange. C'était du quitte ou double et... là on profite un maximum.

Et pour finir, Vaillant a vu le véto ce matin parce qu'il est sur trois pattes. Il y a suspicion d'une rupture des ligaments croisés. Lundi la véto fera les radios sous anesthésie... 

C'est dur, mais notre passion n'est-elle pas à ce prix ?

Enfin voici : place à la bouille de notre petite star qui lui aussi va bien !

----------


## fredon21

Toujours aussi magnifique ::  un vrai bonheur de les revoir avec une tendresse particulière pour Billy ::

----------


## poppo

Une meute qui vieillit....comme nous toutes  mais qui vieillit dans le respect et l'amour. Merci Morvan pour cette vrai vie de chien et de nous la faire partager. Une bisou pour toi et plein de calins aux poilus

----------


## CHARLY 71

Ils sont tous magnifiques ! J'adore

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Griffons griffons griffons Lequel choisir Ils ont tous une "sacré bouille"
Et leur vie est trop belle  de nous la faire partager

----------


## morvan

Merci pour mes loulous !
et voici tout particulièrement pour Fredon21



Coucou Poppo... 
"qui vieillit dans le respect et l'amour"... ce n'est pas sans demander une bonne dose de dévouement. Entre Khando qui perd à présent le Nord et Vaillant qui a été opéré mercredi du double ligament croisé... il y a de quoi ne pas s'ennuyer  et le proverbe "quand on aime, on ne compte pas" trouve ici tout son sens.


Et pour tou(te)s les fans de bouilles de griffon, voici MERLIN

----------


## fredon21

> Merci pour mes loulous !
> et voici tout particulièrement pour Fredon21
> 
> 
> 
> Coucou Poppo... 
> "qui vieillit dans le respect et l'amour"... ce n'est pas sans demander une bonne dose de dévouement. Entre Khando qui perd à présent le Nord et Vaillant qui a été opéré mercredi du double ligament croisé... il y a de quoi ne pas s'ennuyer  et le proverbe "quand on aime, on ne compte pas" trouve ici tout son sens.
> 
> 
> Et pour tou(te)s les fans de bouilles de griffon, voici MERLIN



Merci , merci Morvan , je suis une fan inconditionnelle de vos chiens (avec un gros faible pour notre cher Billy ::  ) mais je n'ose imaginer......avec tous les loulous les problèmes sont multipliés , je n'en ai que deux mais avec Vodka qui approche de ses 13 ans et Tango qui en aura bientôt 10,  les petits bobos  s'accumulent et les visites chez la véto aussi ( Vodka doit passer une écho-cardiaque demain car son ventricule droit est un peu dilaté :: ) mais comme vous dites si bien : quand on aime on ne compte pas....
mais le souci pour nos protégés est bien là !
En tous cas , vos chiens sont magnifiques et on les sent tellement heureux!
Comment va Vaillant?

----------


## morvan

Oh Fredon, oui... les affres de la vieillesse   On a beau faire, on ne peut que prolonger un rien, que tenter d'améliorer le quotidien, de soulager. Et on y arrive dans une certaine mesure.

Comment va Vodka ? J'espère que la véto pourra aider son cur. Un cas n'est pas l'autre, mais il existe une panoplie importante de médicaments qui peuvent soulager le cur. Ma picarde souffre d'une cardiomyopathie dilatée depuis plusieurs années et à présent, la véto lui trouve un bon battement. Il faut dire qu'elle, Tashi et Figo doivent prendre tous les jours 4 médicaments différents pour soutenir la fonction cardiaque. Et, si cela peut vous donner de l'espoir, ça fonctionne , même si on ne leur rendra pas leur jeunesse. 

Vaillant va bien. Il a été vu vendredi par la véto qui lui fait des séances de lasers. Il y retourne demain. Je l'ai quelque peu isolé pour qu'il reste au calme. Comme c'est un chien excessivement nerveux et sportif, la véto qui connaît très bien la phytothérapie et la gemmothérapie lui donne un complément de bourgeons pour le tranquilliser légèrement. Il est très adroit et se débrouille comme un chef sur trois pattes. Il doit rester en laisse jusqu'à la mi-septembre... et je dois avouer qu'il serait plutôt mon coach sportif que l'inverse 

Je ne me tracasse pas trop pour Vaillant, son problème est purement mécanique... Par contre ma petite Khando... 

Place à plus de légèreté : mes chiens ne sont pas heureux !  Tous les jours, ils ont des questions existentielles. Aurai-je ma place habituelle dans le divan ? Est-ce le jour de la rajoute de fromage dans la gamelle ? Va-t-elle encore me demander d'aller pour un câlin ? Pourrais-je enfin arriver le premier pour aboyer sur ce passant ? Qui va-t-elle brosser d'abord ? J'ai laissé un trou en plan... pourvu que le mulot ne fiche pas le camp. Et la liste est longue Ca doit être vraiment très dur !

Un faible pour Billy ? Et le beau Kodack ? Lui aussi a (eu) son petit succès... et il est toujours aussi .

Le voici pour les adeptes :

----------


## fredon21

> Oh Fredon, oui... les affres de la vieillesse   On a beau faire, on ne peut que prolonger un rien, que tenter d'améliorer le quotidien, de soulager. Et on y arrive dans une certaine mesure.
> 
> Comment va Vodka ? J'espère que la véto pourra aider son cœur. Un cas n'est pas l'autre, mais il existe une panoplie importante de médicaments qui peuvent soulager le cœur. Ma picarde souffre d'une cardiomyopathie dilatée depuis plusieurs années et à présent, la véto lui trouve un bon battement. Il faut dire qu'elle, Tashi et Figo doivent prendre tous les jours 4 médicaments différents pour soutenir la fonction cardiaque. Et, si cela peut vous donner de l'espoir, ça fonctionne , même si on ne leur rendra pas leur jeunesse. 
> 
> Vaillant va bien. Il a été vu vendredi par la véto qui lui fait des séances de lasers. Il y retourne demain. Je l'ai quelque peu isolé pour qu'il reste au calme. Comme c'est un chien excessivement nerveux et sportif, la véto qui connaît très bien la phytothérapie et la gemmothérapie lui donne un complément de bourgeons pour le tranquilliser légèrement. Il est très adroit et se débrouille comme un chef sur trois pattes. Il doit rester en laisse jusqu'à la mi-septembre... et je dois avouer qu'il serait plutôt mon coach sportif que l'inverse 
> 
> Je ne me tracasse pas trop pour Vaillant, son problème est purement mécanique... Par contre ma petite Khando... 
> 
> Place à plus de légèreté : mes chiens ne sont pas heureux !  Tous les jours, ils ont des questions existentielles. Aurai-je ma place habituelle dans le divan ? Est-ce le jour de la rajoute de fromage dans la gamelle ? Va-t-elle encore me demander d'aller pour un câlin ? Pourrais-je enfin arriver le premier pour aboyer sur ce passant ? Qui va-t-elle brosser d'abord ? J'ai laissé un trou en plan... pourvu que le mulot ne fiche pas le camp. Et la liste est longue Ca doit être vraiment très dur !
> ...


Contente pour Vaillant mais cela ne doit pas être facile de le laisser au repos.....j'imagine bien!
Pour Khando , j'espère que les choses vont se stabiliser , c'est tellement difficile de les voir décliner :: 
Je vous donnerai des nouvelles de Vodka après le 17 août car elle n'a pas pu avoir son écho lundi et nous sommes furieux contre  notre cabinet de vétérinaire , nous avions RV à 9h15 lundi matin , donc grosse organisation car mon mari étant médecin il avait décalé ses rendez vous , fait ses visites à domicile assez tôt pour pouvoir emmener Vodka et assister à l'écho.....à 10h le véto qui fait les échos n'était toujours pas là , sans aucune explication , personne ne savait où il était  ::  donc nous sommes rentrés et nous avons pris un RV ailleurs pour le 17 août ....je n'ai aucune nouvelle de mon cabinet véto ni aucune explication  ::  , je ne suis pas une " chieuse" mais là  ::  .
En fait ma véto voulait faire une écho- cardiaque car Vodka a un gros affaissement et rétrécissement de la trachée (ce qui la gène pour respirer ) et elle voulait savoir si c'était cela qui provoquait la dilatation du ventricule sauf que obnubilée par le rétrécissement de la trachée elle a zappé la bronchite de vodka pourtant bien visible à la radio  ::  . Donc trop c'est trop , je vais voir ailleurs et je vous donnerai des nouvelles mais là elle "pète le feu" depuis que mon mari a soigné sa bronchite -trachéïte :: .

Vos photos sont toujours magnifiques et c'est avec un réel plaisir que je suits les aventures de vos toutous
( j'ai d'ailleurs mis un petit mot sur le post du beau Kodack , ce chien est une merveille ! :: )

----------


## anniec

Quelles belles photos ! Comment vont les loulous ?

----------


## morvan

L'ami Billy va bien et se la pète toujours autant !







*Il se joint à moi pour vous souhaiter une douce fin d'année et vous présenter nos meilleurs vux pour 2018*

----------


## France34

Merci , Morvan , pour les belles photos de votre meute ; bonne fête de fin d'année à vous et à elle !

----------


## fredon21

Mon Bingo  ::  ::  ::  tu es splendide  !
Merci Morvan !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Que de beaux chiens et beaucoup d'humour et d'amour sur ce post

Meilleurs voeux pour vous votre famille et votre meute

----------


## MOUNINOX

_OUI... que d'émotion et d'humour à lire (et relire +++) les nouvelles de cette troupe !!! c'est vrai que le quotidien d'un groupe, même si très heureux comme chez MORVAN, n'est pas dénué pour chacun, de toutes ces questions hautement existentielles bien décrites par MORVAN !!!!!  à mourir de rire cependant, et tellement réaliste !!!!   

En retour, mes vux du Meilleur en tous domaines, pour une très bonne année 2018 (et les suivantes !!) pour ces merveilleux compagnons (que j'adore) si fringants et malicieux et leurs 2-pattes bien entendu ...._

_P.S.  J'adOOOOre aussi ta carte, MORVAN !!  dextérité et humour/Amour_ 

:cur:   ::   :cur:   ::   :cur:   ::   :cur:

----------


## morvan

Merci pour vos bons vux et les compliments !

Et merci Mouninox !!  

Que dire cette année ? Oui l'humour, à l'image de nos griffons toujours aussi farfelus, inventifs, amusants. De l'amour ? Oui, à l'image de tous ces chiens de chasse mal compris qui pourtant sont si affectueux  et qui donnent tant . Oh, pas toujours expansifs mais tellement communicatifs pour qui prend le temps. Des yeux remplis d' à faire fondre. 

Et hélas, dans le quotidien d'un groupe, il y a aussi les moments difficiles. La vie... elle vient, elle va et elle part. Notre passion est cruelle et on a beau avoir "une meute", un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé.

Khando a rejoint mes étoiles, ma petite constellation. 


Me voilà à présent à la merci de 6 griffons un brin , images à l'appui...

Au vu de la météo, Kodack préfèrerait rester à l'intérieur le matin. Je dois souvent le pousser au derrière pour qu'il sorte. Il a pourtant très bien compris le bénéfice de l'abri :




Peut-on rentrer ?




Les jeux des griffons (Kodack, Merlin et Billy) :




Merlin ( ici avec sa collerette) demeure imprévisible :
Le divan, le dossier et hop, je m'installe... 




Ce plancher est utile pour ne pas rester les pattes dans la neige... Sous le regard médusé de Kodack !






Pris sur le vif (ne cherchez pas Billy, il n'était pas encore là!)




Figo et sa mâchouille  




Mignon, mais très triste : après le départ de Khando, Figo a reçu une grosse peluche pour ne pas dormir seul :




Tashi, la majestueuse :
Un petit côté "veille chouette":




Pensive : je dors ou je ne dors pas ?




Salut les gens, à la prochaine!

----------


## France34

Magnifiques photos , Morvan ! Une très bonne année à tous !

----------


## Daysie433

*tous adorables ! merci Morvan et bonne année 2018 à tous*  ::

----------


## fredon21

Magnifiques photos comme d'habitude , tous adorables.....un vrai bonheur de voir et revoir les photos de ta meute Morvan .
Allez , bonne et heureuse année à tous

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Khando a rejoint mes étoiles, ma petite constellation.


 toujours dans votre coeur Rip petite

----------


## anniec

Très belles photos. 
Bonne année !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Très belles photos. 
Bonne année !

----------


## morvan

Il ne faudrait pas finir ce mois sans vous donner des nouvelles de Billy, adopté au mois d'août comme deux de ses potes.




Voilà déjà 4 ans que Billy est ici, Kodack 5 et Vaillant 7. Tous 3 doivent avoir à peu près 9 ans.

Désolée, mes loulous pour le cadeau de cette année : Vaillant a reçu une opération du double ligament croisé... Billy a dépensé, sans succès, une belle somme en radiographies de sa patte et n'en est qu'au début des frais.

Et Kodack ? il s'est fait vider sa tirelire par les deux autres ! ::  :: 


Quelles sont les nouvelles de la meute ?  ::  ::  Triste et pas facile.
Après Khando en octobre, j'ai perdu le 18 mai, mon petit Figo et trois semaines plus tard, Tashi ma nivernaise de 14,3 ans.

En mai, Vaillant a été opéré des ligaments croisés du second postérieur (l'autre a été opéré l'année passée). Il est toujours convalescent, enfin plutôt en revalidation.

Billy connaît des difficultés : il boite fortement d'un antérieur. Après les tentatives de base pour solutionner le problème, on a fait des radios des articulations de cette patte. Et là, nous pouvons toutes être jalouses : RIEN : pas le moindre signe d'arthrose, RIEN. Il a ensuite été chez l'ostéopathe qui a détecté de nombreux blocages et problèmes vertébraux. Billy a été manipulé mercredi passé et est à présent au repos complet, courbaturé, en souffrance, marchant à petits pas, petit rikiki  ::  . Une nouvelle séance ostéo est prévue d'ici deux à trois semaines, mais j'espère qu'entre-temps il retrouvera plus de confort. A défaut, il reverra soit l'ostéo soit notre véto plus rapidement évidemment.

Alors, j'ai adopté une merveilleuse mamie picarde de 11,5 ans qui allait être euthanasiée faute d'adoptant. Cette femelle, en forme est superbe et une véritable perle. Elle est remontée de Hyères. Elle est facile, bien éduquée, sympa, attentive, picarde (heureusement), etc... etc... MAIS... elle aime le griffon... comme mets malheureusement.  ::  :: 
Jusqu'à présent, nos exercices sont restés vains et "Biscotte" loge temporairement chez la Nounou.
Elle aussi, à peine arrivée,a dû être opérée de deux gros épulis.

Je ne voudrais pas trop vous démoraliser  :: , alors... place aux photos de notre petite famille canine :

Kodack et Billy



Notre petit Billy 




Billy et Vaillant


Kodack


Merlin


Vaillant


et Biscotte




 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## France34

Très triste pour les loulous qui vous ont quittée , mais contente de toutes les belles photos de votre meute ; j'espère que les ennuis de santé vont s'estomper et que Biscotte , la nouvelle venue , va laisser les griffons tranquilles ! ::

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour ces nouvelles ... pas toutes bonnes mais pas facile quand on a des seniors ...
La picarde est très belle, dommage qu'elle ne veuille pas encore s'intégrer  :Frown: 
Dans mon club, on en a 3, j'adore leurs bouilles.
J'espère que la santé de Billy et Vaillant va s'améliorer  :: 

Caresse à toute la famille que je ne connais que par ces posts.
Superbes photos  ::

----------


## morvan

Oui France34 et Lili2000,  c'est hélas le prix de notre passion. Elle apporte tant, de bien-être et de douleur.  Le miroir de la vie en 13 ou 14 facettes. Si vite passées et si pénibles pour les laissés pour compte. Pénibles aussi après tant de partages. C'est la vie.

Lili2000, 
Biscotte est ma 5ème picarde ! Mon premier amour et il sera certainement un jour le dernier malgré mon adoration des griffons (et autres). J'ai eu 3 picards LOF, une adoptée d'un an et à présent la miss de 11,5ans.



Les picards ne courent pas les rues... alors 3 dans le même club c'est beaucoup et rare. Ils appartiennent à un picardier ou à trois personnes différentes ?

----------


## lili2000

ce sont les 3 même personnes qui les ont, ils sont 100% berger picard, il en avait eu avant aussi  :Smile:  Il en ont eu en élevage mais aussi des adultes adoptés. Ce ne sont pas des éleveurs  :: 
Ils font de l'attelage avec une, elle est super  :Smile:

----------


## fredon21

Coucou Morvan , des nouvelles  de Billy , vaillant et kodack .....et biscotte elle arrive à s'intégrer à la petite meute ?

----------


## morvan

Voici quelques nouvelles en cette fin d'année :
Après trois séances de manipulations chez l'ostéopathe, Billy est en pleine forme : il ne boite plus du tout et a retrouvé le plaisir de courir et de se rouler dans l'herbe.
Vaillant puise de la vitesse dans sa volonté et sa détermination à être (ou à rester) le premier pour combler la perte de mobilité due à ses deux opérations des ligaments.
Merlin et Kodack n'ont rien à vous dire, si ce n'est COUCOU.
Et Biscotte, toujours prête à sauter sur les autres... est définitivement logée chez la nounou de l'autre côté du bâtiment. Elle connaît pour le moment de lourds problèmes de colonne vertébrale, deux de ses vertèbres étant coincées ce qui lui procure d'importantes douleurs. Nous sommes pour le moment en tout début de traitement...



*La petite meute et moi vous souhaitons un très joyeux Noël, une douce et chaleureuse fin d'année et vous présentons nos meilleurs vux pour une année 2019 remplie de plein, plein de bonnes choses* (tout le reste peut disparaître avec 2018).

----------


## fredon21

Que de beaux chiens  ::  Une magnifique  "meute "
Merci Morvan pour les nouvelles !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci Morvan Je ne sais pas faire d'aussi belles "présentations" mais je vous souhaite de tout coeur pour vous et la meute plein de bonnes choses sur 2019

Biscotte n'est plus avec vous si j'ai bien lu?? parfois ce n'est pas facile

----------


## morvan

Merci à vous.




> Biscotte n'est plus avec vous si j'ai bien lu?? parfois ce n'est pas facile


Non, Biscotte n'est plus tout à fait avec moi... elle vit à 10 mètres d'ici ! Quand je l'ai adoptée, je savais que la miss n'aimait en principe pas les chiens et que le risque de mésentente était réel.
Malgré les 6 chiens (Figo et Tashi étaient encore parmi nous) l'association me l'a confiée... A défaut d'adoptant, il ne restait qu'une semaine avant l'injection fatale. Qui plus est, j'ai pu proposer un plan B, grâce à mon amie et nounou de mes loustics. Au besoin, Biscotte pourrait rester chez elle le temps nécessaire de lui trouver tranquillement une famille sans chien.

Donc, après avoir essayé et travaillé, on a bien dû se rendre à l'évidence. Biscotte n'accepterait pas mes loulous. Compte tenu de l'état de santé de Figo, Biscotte a été logée dès son arrivée chez la Nounou qui... oui, c'est un conte de Noël, est tombée complètement sous le charme de la belle (et ça se comprend  ::  ). Plus question de la placer, Biscotte reste ici, enfin à côté. Je partage les promenades de la picarde. Elle utilise la cour intérieure et le pré. Je suis heureuse d'avoir à nouveau une picarde, même si ce n'est pas du tout le topo espéré. Mais, le plus important n'est-il pas que cette jolie et gentille mamie de 12 ans ait été sauvée et ait mis le c*l dans le beurre, à notre grande joie ?
Voilà pour Biscotte qui est vraiment un chien super attachant .

Pour les admiratrices de Billy... le voici au temps du froid et de la grisaille. 



















Chut... ne pas déranger  ::

----------


## fredon21

Je vois que Billy a son petit manteau pour le protéger des frimas comme Tango , cela les isole bien du froid et protège leurs vieux os contre l'arthrose !
Je suis toujours aussi "fan" de tes poilus ,Morvan , avec cette petite préférence pour Billy , mais tu sais pourquoi !
Quel magnifique sauvetage encore à ton actif  !
Biscotte est superbe , ses ennuis sont un mauvais souvenir ?
Bonne et heureuse année à toi et à tes poilus et surtout une bonne santé !

----------


## morvan

> Je suis toujours aussi "fan" de tes poilus ,Morvan , avec cette petite préférence pour Billy , mais tu sais pourquoi !


 :Pom pom girl: Fan ? ... pas étonnant de la part de la Vice-Présidente du Fan Club de Billy  :Pom pom girl:  :: 

En fait Billy n'est pas âgé comme Tango puisqu'il doit avoir 9 ou 10 ans si les estimations sont plus ou moins correctes. On aurait tendance à prendre ces gros chiens rustiques pour des durs, mais à l'exception de Merlin, tous ici sont fort sensibles au froid et au mauvais temps (même tout relatif). Billy tremble assez rapidement, alors pourquoi le priver de ce petit manteau qu'il porte d'ailleurs  fièrement (petit coq un jour, petit coq toujours). Ah oui, Fredon je vois sur ton avatar que tes loulous (vont-ils bien ? Tango ?) sont également bien protégés  :: .

De toutes façons, lorsqu'il fait mauvais, ils rentrent tous plus souvent et plus longtemps.

Biscotte ira demain pour une 5ème séance de lasers. Pour le moment, les infiltrations semblent bien agir et je dois dire que Biscotte a récupéré sa mobilité. De là à savoir pendant combien de temps les produits vont faire de l'effet ??? Je crains aussi un faux mouvement, parce que notre mamie met souvent du cœur à poursuivre les voitures ou a gronder un promeneur.  Nous pouvons la protéger un maximum en anticipant au mieux, mais on ne peut l'enfermer dans une cage d'or. 

C'est comme tu le dis : SURTOUT UNE BONNE SANTE à toutes et tous et à nos bestioles de tout poil !

----------


## lili2000

Bonne année et bonne santé à toi et à ta meute  :Smile:

----------


## anniec

Bonne année  ::  ::  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Un régal ces photos et du mieux pour Biscotte alors du baume au coeur

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Presqu'un an que nous n'avons pas de nouvelle de "la famille'

Joyeux Noel

----------


## morvan

Ohlàlà, déjà une année  ::   Que le temps file  ::  Je manque à tous mes devoirs  :: . 

Merci MARIEJOLIE de demander des nouvelles de la petite famille des 4 hooligans et de la teigne. Pas de nouvelle, bonne nouvelle ? En ultra simplifié, oui tout le monde termine cette année 2019 plutôt en bonne forme  ::   Je vous résume les choses. 

Pour être raccord, en tout début d'année Biscotte a terminé une série de séances de lasers pour son dos. Même si elle connaît de temps en temps des épisodes de boiteries et de douleurs, elle n'a plus du voir le véto pour ce problème. Grâce à ma petite pharmacie secrète  ::  et du repos on en vient à bout. Par contre elle a dû être endormie trois fois pour une griffe arrachée : le berger picard souffre, comme d'autres races d'onychodystrophie lupoïde symétrique (slo). Biscotte n'est pas épargnée par cette fragilité des griffes. Elle a aussi eu un ou deux malaises,  elle vient de nous faire une petite frayeur mais au lendemain de ses 13 ans Biscotte n'a qu'un regret : ne pas encore avoir pu manger un petit griffon.














Côté griffons : ils ont tous environ 10 ans et ça déménage toujours. Ils apprécient une petite sieste surtout par mauvais temps, mais pour le reste on dirait des jeunes premiers. Toujours à démarrer, à chasser, à creuser... jamais rassasiés. 











Vous aurez reconnu (ou pas  ::  ) :

VAILLANT


KODACK


BILLY




MERLIN




La petite meute reste proche, capable de douceur  ::   ::  mais aussi de beaucoup de "réactivité"  ::   ::  ou comme on le dit chez nous : ils ont la tête fort près du bonnet.

Et donc de temps en temps, ça rouspète, ça gronde ou il y a de malencontreuses collisions entre de belles canines et une peau bien fragile. Dans le meilleur des cas ils reviennent avec un petit piercing, dans le pire des cas avec une boutonnière. 

Merlin au retour du véto, quelques points sur le flanc :


et Kodack également recousu sous la patte. On lui a aussi enlevé 4 ou 5 petites "boules" à gauche ou à droite.



Au niveau santé, c'est le pauvre Vaillant qui a eu le plus de difficultés et non des moindres. On lui a d'abord enlevé une masse de graisse sur la poitrine. Rien de bien grave.

Puis, on a été, Vaillant et moi deux mois dans la m****. Vaillant  ::  a eu une diarrhée carabinée que nous n'arrivions pas à endiguer. Je vous passe toutes les étapes médicales. Il maigrissait à vue dil et  a fini par avoir du sang dans les selles. Vaillant a alors été vu par une spécialiste européenne. Et là, après l'échographie j'ai vu cette véto stressée au point de lui faire presque sur le champ l'endoscopie pourtant prévue la semaine suivante. L'intestin grêle de Vaillant, son estomac, bref toute sa tuyauterie était dans un état déplorable. Cette spécialiste n'avait jamais vu ça  ::  et se demandait comment Vaillant pouvait tenir encore sur ses pattes et même comment il était encore là.

Mais Vaillant, c'est Vaillant : combatif, dur, volontaire, vaillant.

Mon garçon souffre d'une maladie auto-immune induisant une allergie alimentaire provoquant à la fois une perte de protéines (PLEP Protein losing enteropathy) et une maladie inflammatoire intestinale (IBD Inflammatory bowel disease).
Après une lourde médication et un régime ultra strict, il a repris du poil (et du poids) de la bête. Son état peut être stabilisé, mais pas guéri. Actuellement, il n'a plus que quelques médicaments et un régime qui ne tolère aucun écart, il a tout récupéré et son état est "normal" . ::  




Et puis, il y a toute la vie calme et paisible de la joyeuse troupe de griffons a qui on donnerait volontiers le bon dieu sans confession  :: 










Et voilà, le résumé d'une année. Une page tournée, non sans que *BILLY, VAILLANT, MERLIN, KODACK et BISCOTTE se joignent à moi pour vous souhaiter une bonne et heureuse année : que tout aille bien pour vous, les vôtres et vos poilus.*

----------


## CaroNath18

Oh la la magnifiques comme toujours ces photos ! Merci Morvan et pour les news de la tribu également  ::  Très bonne et heureuse année à vous tous et plein de bisous sur leurs truffes aux moustachus  ::

----------


## fredon21

Comme d'habitude , je nage dans le bonheur , au vu de toutes ces magnifiques photos ....avec toujours mon gros faible pour notre cher Billy ' ex Bingo , quelle chance il a eu de te trouver sur son chemin celui là !
Merci pour ce splendide récit des aventures de tes poilus , merci pour ces magnifiques photos!

Bonne et heureuse année à toi et aux poilus ! ::  ::  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

La vie d'une TRIBU heureuse qui vieillit mais qui profite chaque jour Des hauts et des bas...........Vaillant a beaucoup de chance de t'avor comme maîtresse........et il le sait c'est pourquoi il "se bat"
Merci de ces belles photos, des anecdotes 
A tous je souhaite une EXCELLENTE ANNEE 2020

----------


## Daysie433

*merci pour les photos et les nouvelles d'une "grande famille" ils sont tous magnifiques et heureux, merci pour eux tous

bonne et heureuse année 2020 à vous et votre troupe*

----------


## lili2000

Bonne année à toute la troupe  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Quelle joie ce matin de retrouver le récit et les nouvelles de cette troupe mémorable de griffonous d'amour !!!  
Avec mes deux déménagements successifs à 5 mois d'intervalle, et changement de région (Val de Loire vers le Morbihan).... et surtout en "l'allégement" de ma troupe à moi   ... j'avais perdu le fil... quel manque !!!

Comme le dit MORVAN : 
"Et hélas, .... Notre passion est cruelle et on a beau avoir "une meute", un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé."
c'était ça +++ chez moi en 2018 avec le 16 juillet l'AVC fatal de VALENTIN (roumain de 12 ans dont 10 at home) et le 11 septembre, l'adieu imprévu... en un après-midi de tite BROCELIANDE (serbe de 10 ans et demi dont 8 at home) .... Cette belle HOVAWART (dont les caractéristiques géniales d'une race méconnue me séduisaient chaque jour davantage).... et mon quotidien sans ELLE reste encore bien assombri.... malgré les quatre "bien vivants" : CHOUKA, SWANNIE, KAPOK et BISKOT.... 

Très attristée-compatissante pour tes derniers disparus KHANDO, FIGO, TASHI...     et le ratage de l'insertion de la si belle BISCOTTE la picarde !!!
mais comme tu le dis, l'essentiel était bien de la sauver de sa programmation fatale   (pour quelle cause ??)...  ouff... merci à toi !!!
Je rattrape donc ma défection de DEC 2018 en multipliant mes vux d'excellente 2020 de santé pour tous tes poilus, et les autres et leurs zheureux maitres/maitresses.... et une santé-béton pour le vaillant tit VAILLANT d'amour....  


_

----------


## morvan

Merci beaucoup pour tous vos bons vux et les compliments  ::  

Mouninox, de tout   ::   ::  ::  avec toi. Que ces départs sont douloureux et cruels. Ils le sont d'autant plus qu'ils sont, comme dans ton cas, soudains et inattendus.
J'ai eu "la chance" de perde Khando et Tashi au maximum de leur longévité. Elles ont doucement décliné, surtout Khando. Je n'aurais pas pu l'aider plus que je ne l'ai fait. Tashi est partie si doucement, usée.

La plus grosse difficulté est, je pense, de gérer les départs comme celui de VALENTIN et BROCELIANDE (que lui est-il arrivé?) ou celui de Figo. C'est comme si tout à coup "on" nous volait nos chiens. Encore en bonne forme, on ne s'attend pas à cette séparation. C'est peut-être ce qui te fait dire : [QUOTE]_et mon quotidien sans ELLE reste encore bien assombri....[QUOTE],_ comme moi je le sens pour mon Figo. Je n'ai pas pu lui dire au revoir... il était déjà inconscient en pleine crise dépilepsie. Subitement, j'ai été privée de "mon excroissance". 

Et la vie continue.
Pour la petite histoire, à l'époque (j'étais encore dans les LOF) j'ai regardé les Hovawarts  :: . J'avais mon premier berger picard et je voulais qu'il ait un copain. J'aurais pu craquer et j'ai finalement opté pour... le griffon nivernais.

Biscotte a bénéficié des services des picardiers : la communauté est très "raciste", mais aussi fort engagée pour aider dès qu'un picard est en difficulté. Evidemment, si elle avait été une jeune première, les portes se seraient ouvertes plus facilement. En plus, l'incompatibilité avec les congénères empêchait son adoption dans une famille normale (je ne le suis pas tout à fait  ::  ::  :: )  comptant déjà un chien.

Je me suis posé beaucoup de questions par rapport à cette situation : sa maîtresse (incapable de s'en occuper plus longuement pour cause de santé) préférait la faire endormir à 11,5 ans plutôt que de la confier à une SPA où elle aurait été enfermée. Honnêtement, si cette situation m'a fait sursauter dans un premier temps... j'ai imaginé ma petite Khando dans la situation. Je ne sais toujours pas comment je procéderais, mais je sais que j'ai beaucoup plus de compréhension et de compassion pour son ex-maîtresse (avec qui je suis d'ailleurs en contact régulier et qui a voulu intervenir dans les frais médicaux de "son" chien). A Noël elle nous a fait la surprise d'un petit cadeau gourmand pour les 5 loulous.

Quoiqu'il en soit, Biscotte est comme un coq en pâte, choyée et aimée par une maman d'adoption heureuse de la situation.

Contente Mouninox que tu sois à nouveau raccord en cette période de vux où les souhaits de bonne santé peuvent effectivement s'accumuler pour toutes et tous. 


J'en profite : si quelqu'un peut aider au co-voiturage de Pluto qui vient en Belgique chez une pote internaute. C'est urgent, il manque un maillon pour le 5/1 : Tours-Arras

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...&theater&ifg=1

MERCI

----------


## fredon21

[QUOTE=morvan;3249704]Merci beaucoup pour tous vos bons vœux et les compliments  ::  

Mouninox, de tout   ::   ::  ::  avec toi. Que ces départs sont douloureux et cruels. Ils le sont d'autant plus qu'ils sont, comme dans ton cas, soudains et inattendus.
J'ai eu "la chance" de perde Khando et Tashi au maximum de leur longévité. Elles ont doucement décliné, surtout Khando. Je n'aurais pas pu l'aider plus que je ne l'ai fait. Tashi est partie si doucement, usée.

La plus grosse difficulté est, je pense, de gérer les départs comme celui de VALENTIN et BROCELIANDE (que lui est-il arrivé?) ou celui de Figo. C'est comme si tout à coup "on" nous volait nos chiens. Encore en bonne forme, on ne s'attend pas à cette séparation. C'est peut-être ce qui te fait dire : [QUOTE]_et mon quotidien sans ELLE reste encore bien assombri....



			
				,
			
		

_


> comme moi je le sens pour mon Figo. Je n'ai pas pu lui dire au revoir... il était déjà inconscient en pleine crise d’épilepsie. Subitement, j'ai été privée de "mon excroissance". 
> 
> Et la vie continue.
> Pour la petite histoire, à l'époque (j'étais encore dans les LOF) j'ai regardé les Hovawarts . J'avais mon premier berger picard et je voulais qu'il ait un copain. J'aurais pu craquer et j'ai finalement opté pour... le griffon nivernais.
> 
> Biscotte a bénéficié des services des picardiers : la communauté est très "raciste", mais aussi fort engagée pour aider dès qu'un picard est en difficulté. Evidemment, si elle avait été une jeune première, les portes se seraient ouvertes plus facilement. En plus, l'incompatibilité avec les congénères empêchait son adoption dans une famille normale (je ne le suis pas tout à fait )  comptant déjà un chien.
> 
> Je me suis posé beaucoup de questions par rapport à cette situation : sa maîtresse (incapable de s'en occuper plus longuement pour cause de santé) préférait la faire endormir à 11,5 ans plutôt que de la confier à une SPA où elle aurait été enfermée. Honnêtement, si cette situation m'a fait sursauter dans un premier temps... j'ai imaginé ma petite Khando dans la situation. Je ne sais toujours pas comment je procéderais, mais je sais que j'ai beaucoup plus de compréhension et de compassion pour son ex-maîtresse (avec qui je suis d'ailleurs en contact régulier et qui a voulu intervenir dans les frais médicaux de "son" chien). A Noël elle nous a fait la surprise d'un petit cadeau gourmand pour les 5 loulous.
> 
> ...


Quand je lis ce poste de début 2020 , J'ai les larmes aux yeux car cette année 2020 restera une année épouvantable  puisque tu auras perdu en quelques mois notre cher Billy(ex bingo ) , ton beau Vaillant et Biscotte ta Picarde ! Je sais que ta peine est immense et je te comprends  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Je suis bien attristée de la disparition de ces trois piliers de ta troupe, et dans nos coeurs...  et te savoir privée d'emblée de tes "excroissances" d'amour...   
Parfois, "ils" nous ont permis de nous y attendre... mais ça ne suffit pas : le manque est immense, c'est du "vide"....
Je t'embrasse très fort,  MORVAN,    et souhaite que les autres poilus, leurs cop's, n'aient pas été trop affectés, et auront pu te réconforter, grâce à leurs pitreries "innées"..._   ::

----------


## fredon21

Je me suis permis d'annoncer cette triste nouvelle car en recherchant le post de notre cher Bingo j'ai relu le post de Morvan qui datait de janvier l'année dernière .
Morvan , même si elle est très affectée par la mort de ces trois poilu n'a écouté que son coeur et a sauvé Gaby  une magnifique griffon Nivernais !

----------


## morvan

Je n'avais pas imaginé, lors de mon petit bilan de l'année, être hélas tellement en raccord avec mes propos de l'année passée, si tristes et tellement inattendus dans notre petite meute.

Je n'avais pas non plus imaginé, dans mes intentions de cette fin d'année, de venir tourner la page de la sorte. Pour moi il s'agissait effectivement de clôturer cette page qui est devenue celle de mon Billy et de ma meute. La poursuivre n'a, à mes yeux aucun sens. Par contre, j'avais l'intention de publier comme l'an passé un petit résumé avec photos et un hommage tout particulier pour Biscotte, Vaillant et Billy. Ca m'aurait certainement permis d'enterrer ce post avec mes trois disparus.

Mais voilà, hélas, Fredon m'a coupé l'herbe sous les pieds. L'information est passée : j'ai perdu en quelques mois Billy, Vaillant et Biscotte.  En fait, c'est vrai, une petite phrase suffit.  
Publier personnellement et partager avec vous mon véritable ressenti, mes sentiments, notre vécu de meute dans ces pertes et actuellement... ce ne serait plus que du réchauffé.

Je vous aurais certainement aussi parlé de Gaby et vous aurais mis un lien vers le post de Kodack, largement occulté par notre petit Billy. Mais là aussi, je cours après l'info. Donc tant pis pour le moment. A l'occasion, vous pourrez retrouver Merlin et Gaby chez Kodack !

Pour l'info, je ne suis pas très affectée... je suis juste complètement écroulée. Kodack devient aveugle et trouve une agréable présence auprès de Gaby. Merlin se porte plutôt bien si ce n'est qu'il passe sur le billard mercredi .

Je voudrais vraiment clôturer ce post de Billy en remerciant une fois encore tous ceux et surtout celles qui ont permis cette adoption il y a 6 ans. Au cours de ses années d'adoption, Billy a  été un super loulou, toujours craintif face à l'inconnu, mais docile, présent, actif et surtout très attachant, heureux et amusant. Il s'était fait une bonne place dans notre petite meute, capable d'en imposer... mais surtout d'éviter les problèmes.   

Merci aussi pour les marques de sympathie.

----------


## anniec

Douces pensées  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_MORVAN, Je comprends et partage ton envie d'abandonner CE post au souvenir si "actif" de tit BILLY...   
Nous te retrouverons donc sur le post de KODACK & C° (GABY et....) avec le plaisir de savourer les anecdotes, et autres récits de leurs bévues... il suffit pour eux d'être deux pour avoir l'occasion de les multiplier !!! On le sait :!!! on les connait !!!!
On espère que tite GABY sera un "bon élément" pour rivaliser avec les  bêtises et les renouveler !!!   
RDV donc sur le post de tit KODACK ..   en  2021.... _   ::

----------

